# STOCKHOLM | Public Transport



## hkskyline

*Stockholm's Trains*

I did some transit spotting during my Stockholm visit, and will post photos here as I process and upload them to my server.

*Slussen* is an excellent spot to see trains moving in and out of the main rail station. The backdrop is very nice with the historic Gamla Stan next door.


----------



## Jayayess1190

Nice kay:


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## harsh1802

Wow.

Really unique and classic kinda system man.......blending in the modern tech. too......really gud.


----------



## Falubaz

these rock-stations are just the best. i think, they are one of the most beautiful and most interesting metro-stations in the whole world. i like the idea itself and the way they did it, too


----------



## sweek

Hmm, makes me want to go back! Some of these stations look absolutely amazing. Especially the blue line is great. The whole system is very good really, always enjoyed travelling on it when I live there..

Since this is a 'Stockholm's trains' topic, could someone please post some of the Pendeltåg trains. The new ones look absolutely fantastic, although I found the older ones to be more comfortable.


----------



## kildor

Metro station "Kungsträdgården" (pics #5-10) is indeed a very beutiful station.

There are many pictures of the new commuter train X60 on this site:
http://hem.bredband.net/b305188/Pendeltag/X60/X60.htm


----------



## Chicagoago

God I love Stockholm. I was just randomly thinking last night how much I want to go back...


----------



## Don Omar

*Stockholm Subway - coolest metro*

Stockholm Subway
from ueba.net


----------



## nomarandlee

Darn, I aboslutly love Stockholms subway but it seems the images you put up are misdirected.


----------



## [email protected]

Yes yes, the subway stations themselves are the best! I've never seen a metro as cool as that of Stockholm's! Whoever design those things have such great vision and has done well to further enhance the transportation system of Sweden's largest city! kay:


----------



## found

i love it... i've never seen stations where the ceiling and walls are left as it is after boring and construction... are there any other subway systems like this in the world???

and i love the artwork too...


----------



## hkskyline

Yes, the subway station designs are quite neat. Here are some of my photos : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375623


----------



## Vetalgo

These "rocky" walls look interestingly, it's fine that architects decided to keep them as they are.


----------



## pilotos

Really interesting i love it


----------



## sweek

It's the best looking system around. It's also very nice and clean and simply works very well.


----------



## Chilenofuturista

You've got to be kidding, right? 

Aren't you, right?

I mean, you just got to be kidding considering that I use the god damn Metro everyday and it's absolutely disgusting. It's always filthy- on the plattforms as well as down on the rails - loaded with old newspapers, icecream sticks, paper from old sweets, a ton of old cigarettes, matches, shall we go on?
Station Slussen is famous for its, how to put it right, _odour_ (urine).
Seeing vomits and faeces is not that uncommon either, no. 

The trains' frequency is just laughable, I mean, every 10 minutes?!?! God, that's the frequency many commuter train systems in continental Europe got. And what about this policy of 5 min on peak hours? 5 min?!?!?!
That's ages in other systems, a real peak hour is everything from every 30 seconds to 3 min. 

Plus that if you understand Swedish, you'd get tired of hearing everyday from the loudspeakers that the train is delayed due to vandalism or due to a fault in the signal system and so on...

Did I also mention that it's also filthy inside the wagons? Did I?
And that people are usually rude? Like for instance, putting up their feet seats, throwing rubbish on the floor, and generally speaking just being very rude. 

Did I also mention that the last station to be inaugurated was back in 1994?!?!

And that the 'so called' artwork (they claim that it's the world's longest art gallery, haha) is seriously overrated.... 


Thanks though for your efforts and for being so kind. 

Cheers and have a nice day.


----------



## Aokromes

Cool yes, coolest no, St Piter or Moscow clasic metro stations are coolest.


----------



## Blue_Sky

All I see is Oooppss


----------



## [email protected]

Chilenofuturista said:


> Plus that if you understand Swedish, you'd get tired of hearing everyday from the loudspeakers that the train is delayed due to vandalism or due to a fault in the signal system and so on...


Oh please!!! The only possible reason why a train in the Stockholm subway system would be late is because they are crap Bombardier trains that are prone to breaking down all the time. That is my only gripe on the Stockholm subway system, otherwise its an underground paradise! :yes:


----------



## Swede

Those are from the 70s (and later, but very few stations are later). So that's the Blue line and a few stations on the Red line.


----------



## PCC

*Stockholm subway*

Hi!

I work in the Stockholm subway, the system works quite well, but it can allways be better and improved. During peakhours the trains run every minute in the down-town area and mostly 5 minutes on the suburban branches. The frequency is good and sufficient all over the network. But the system is verry crowded during peakhours. The signalsystem has been changed for the green subwaylines during mid 1990:ies from a good working (but old) American system to a crapy German system (Siemens) so the trains can not run as frequent as they did before on the green lines... 

They R going 2 change the signalsystem on the other lines (red & blue) but I can hardly imagine that they will buy the German crap 4 the other lines...

The last few years, we have been suffering problems with all the chase for saving money in the Stockholm Transit system. The politicians whant to save more money on the transit system, and one result of this is that they R saving 2 much on the system so it does not work as well as it did 10-20 years ago.

The subwaysystem is verry beautiful with lots of diffrent kind of art and stationstyles. The oldes (green lines) stations that R from the 1950:ies R mostly fubrished with tiles in diffrent colors, the red system is a mix of old styled stations with tiles and colors designed "cavestyle" stations. The youngest system (blue lines) have modern "cavestyle" stations built during 1970-1980:ies. 

The system is mostly verry clean, but unfortunaly the subwaysystem is a verry open system (as the whole country in basic, the "Swedish model") we get lots of alcoholics and other "messy people" normal people don´t whant beside them selves. An other problem that is growing bigger now is all the beggers from eastern Europe that are invading the subwaysystem...

The system that works best is the blue lines, also the most modern system, the blue lines have the cleanest cars. The red lines have the most dirty cars, there R some serious problems with the workshop at Nyboda (red lines workshop). The cars R extremly dirty and often verry bad technical shape. 

There R in basic two diffrent class of subwaycars in Stockholm. The C20 class cars built in Sweden by Bombardier (former Adtranz, former ABB...) during the late 1990:ies and early 2000. These cars R verry nice and mostly well working cars exept 4 bad door construction and the lack of airconditioning (remarcably though!!!). The lack of airconditioning is a result of stupid and cheap politicians decision!

The other class of cars is the C6-C15 class cars, they R built in Sweden by ABB/Hägglunds between the 1960-1989. 4 the moment there R lots of problems with the 126 C14 class cars after a fire at Rinkeby station a couple of years ago. Safetyregulations have been tightened 4 these cars and they R often delayed and give big problems 4 the other trains on the blue and red lines. 

But mostly the subwaysystem is a good and fast way of getting around in Stockholm and is is a big and important part of the infrastructure system in Stockholm. Without the subwaysystem Stockholm would be cloged up with massive cars on freaking highways all over town as a typical northern American big cities :nuts: 

And also inportant 2 remember is that there R lots of verry friendly and good people out there on the "fields" that work in the subwaysystem that realy do there best to make the trains run every day of the year! They realy deserve a big red rose all of them!

regards / PCC


----------



## renco

It's perverse
Way to go Stockholm.


----------



## Swede

@PCC - that all lines up with what I've heard before. Maintence is way too little and usually too late (thus the two fires that's been at Rinkeby).
Except for C20 not having airconditioning, it does! Just not in the drivers cabin (who came up with that stroke of genius????).


----------



## PCC

Swede said:


> @PCC - that all lines up with what I've heard before. Maintence is way too little and usually too late (thus the two fires that's been at Rinkeby).
> Except for C20 not having airconditioning, it does! Just not in the drivers cabin (who came up with that stroke of genius????).


It´s realy sad that there is so little and poor preventive maintanance in the Stockholm transit system. But everyone is so buisy chasing every single nickels to earn that the product has become verry poor later years...

But I have 2 say again that C20 does NOT have airconditioning (cooled air!), only in the drivers cabin in some cars! In the space 4 riders there is only forced ventilation and no cooling of air at all! There is also no windows that U can open at all! The C20 class cars R a pain 2 ride summertime! If U have a car with airconditioning U will never take the subway summerdays... 

There is only one prototype C20 class car that does have airconditioning even in the passenger space, and that is car 2000.

Regards / PCC


----------



## Swede

^What about the one named "Icognito"?
/not quite a C20, just looks like one.

Always feels very cooled, that air, to me. But I'm a blue-line kinda guy, so summer or winter doesn't affect me when on the subway


----------



## micro

Swede said:


> Except for C20 not having airconditioning, it does! Just not in the drivers cabin (who came up with that stroke of genius????).


Sounds crazy. But maybe the drivers can open the front window a little to allow some movement of air at least (something the passengers cannot)?


----------



## Bitxofo

Very artistic metro!
:drool:
One of my favourites in Europe. :yes:
kay:


----------



## PCC

Swede said:


> ^What about the one named "Icognito"?
> /not quite a C20, just looks like one.
> 
> Always feels very cooled, that air, to me. But I'm a blue-line kinda guy, so summer or winter doesn't affect me when on the subway


Well as I said above, car nr 2000 (named Incognito) is the only one with air condition, It is a C20 but some methods of carbuilding is diffrent, the car is still called C20 nothing else, perhaps C20F (Fikas).

It´s true that the air in the C20 cars feel cool when U take a ride on the blue lines, but that depends on the cold air in the tunnels that R deeper that rest of the system. But 4 sure, there is NO airconditioning in any C20 car (exept the protoype C20, nr 2000 Incognito)!

Regards / PCC


----------



## PCC

micro said:


> Sounds crazy. But maybe the drivers can open the front window a little to allow some movement of air at least (something the passengers cannot)?


Not a single window is posible 2 open in the C20 cars! There is only forced ventilation in the cars, some drivers cabins do now have airconditioning, as i whrote above...

Regards / PCC


----------



## hkskyline

*German national railway bids to operate Stockholm subway system *
15 August 2008

BERLIN (AP) - Germany's national railway, Deutsche Bahn AG, said Friday that it is bidding to operate the subway system in the Swedish capital, Stockholm.

Deutsche Bahn is bidding via its S-Bahn Berlin subsidiary, which operates commuter trains in the German capital, senior company official Hermann von der Schulenburg said.

The bid was submitted in Stockholm on Friday. If successful, Deutsche Bahn would start running the subway, or T-bana, at the end of 2009.

Von der Schulenberg did not give financial details of the bid. He said that it envisioned Deutsche Bahn leasing the subway's trains. A decision on the successful bidder to operate the subway, which has some 3,000 employees, is expected early next year, Deutsche Bahn said.


----------



## iampuking

The rock stations, is the rock real, as in the station was excavated through explosives? Or are they fake rock cladding?


----------



## hkskyline

I think the rock cladding is fake.


----------



## iampuking

uke:


----------



## WotaN

hkskyline said:


> I think the rock cladding is fake.


Actually the granite rock is covered with thin layer of concrete ( torcrete spray, to be precise) and then painted.


----------



## iampuking




----------



## X38

God Damn beautiful stations. :drool:


----------



## Morsue

There are three main lines in Stockholm who are then divided into branches. The blue line was the latest one constructed and features almost uniquely stations like Kungsträdgården. The green line is the oldest system but one branch has the newest stations and they are built in the same manner. The red line has one branch with these cave stations.

It has been a policy for the last 40 years to have a lot of art in Stockholm to ease the negative sides of travelling underground for a long period of time. The blue line stations are artpieces by themselves. There are regular guided tours of the art in the system.


----------



## Alphaville

I am so fascinated by the Stockholm Metro. The stations are some of the most important, in terms of subway design. Right up there with London, NYC and Moscow.


----------



## Milan Luka

Excellent photos, thanks for posting.

I do like Stockholms network. Beautiful functional stations (at least downtown) and clean rolling stock. Almost always on time!

Can not get over the blight on the city that Slussen is though. I would love to do something with it. Ive walked the bridge alongside the tracks and despite being in one of the worlds most beautiful cities I couldnt help but feel dead inside.


----------



## Svartmetall

*Ticketing in Stockholm*

Stockholm has an RFiD card named "SL Access". This card can be used both as a stored value card or a travelpass card. You can also buy personalised designs for your Access card if you wish. 




























There are three zones to Stockholm - Zones A, B and C - each with travel passes and fare systems to suit them. Zone C covers the entire Stockholm County (län). Casual users of the system are penalised with higher fares relative to pass holders and effectively subsidise the lower cost of the long-term passes. This is done to encourage more frequent PT use.

Here is a comprehensive list of the products available (with prices in USD). Reduced prices are available for people under 20 and over 65, students, beneficiaries, pensioners and the disabled. 

*Single Trips*
1 zone - Adult $4.70, Reduced price $2.35
2 zones - Adult $7.10, Reduced price $3.35
3 zones - Adult $9.50, Reduced price $4.75
16 ride strip card - Adult $28.53, Reduced price $17.43

*Passes*
24 hours all zones - Adult $15.85, Reduced price $9.50
72 hours all zones - Adult $31.70, Reduced price $19.02
7 days all zones - Adult $41.21, Reduced price $25.38
30 days all zones - Adult $109.43, Reduced price $66.64
90 days all zones - Adult $318.92, Reduced price $190.41
Summer ticket all zones (start of may to end of August) - Adult $326.87, Reduced price $196.76
Annual pass all zones - Adult $1155.17, Reduced price $693.42


----------



## Svartmetall

*Stockholm Tunnelbana*

*Some pictures of the Tunnelbana (blue line) taken by Justin Glow (please visit his blog in thanks for these great images).*
























































































































In addition to this, our very own SSC user, Micro has posted a video on his YouTube account of a departing Tunnelbana train from one of these stations:






Also, one of the most interesting stations to watch metro trains in Stockholm - Gamla Stan. There is cross platform interchange between Red and Green lines at this station. The end of the platform is, fortunately for rail fans, uncovered so it gives a good view along the bridge.


----------



## Svartmetall

*The Stockholm Travel Guarantee*

One of the best things about public transport in Stockholm is the travel guarantee. This appears to be quite a common thing across Sweden to entice people onto public transport rather than using their private cars. 

The travel guarantee means that if you feel that you will be *more than 20 minutes late for your destination* then *SL will compensate you and reimburse you for your travel by car, taxi or other public transport such as an SJ train where SL would normally run.* 

The travel guarantee pays *up to 800 SEK* *(which works out to be $126.88 USD) *for the use of alternative transport should public transport be cancelled or you be inconvenienced for 20 minutes or more. 

This travel guarantee removes a great deal of the "unknown" about travelling with public transport and helps to ensure that services are provided at a good level across the whole of Stockholm county. 

The only events not covered by the guarantee are scheduled service outage (that has been informed in advance), if there is a strike, or if there is an act of god or power outage that SL is not responsible for as all modes of transportation will suffer under these circumstances.


----------



## manrush

It would be interesting to see the Blue Buses actually become a true BRT line, complete with a segregated bus lane, and the such. Preferably in the suburban areas. Modelled along the lines of Trans-Val-de-Marne in Paris.

Additionally, it seems that all the light rail lines in Stockholm are barely connected to one another. 

And as for Saltsjöbanan, is the conversion to LRT cancelled or just on hold?


----------



## Svartmetall

manrush said:


> It would be interesting to see the Blue Buses actually become a true BRT line, complete with a segregated bus lane, and the such. Preferably in the suburban areas. Modelled along the lines of Trans-Val-de-Marne in Paris.
> 
> Additionally, it seems that all the light rail lines in Stockholm are barely connected to one another.
> 
> And as for Saltsjöbanan, is the conversion to LRT cancelled or just on hold?


The buses do largely have bus only lanes in the centre and they (generally) aren't needed to be segregated in the suburbs due to low traffic volumes.

The light rail lines in Stockholm are largely unconnected as they serve different functions. The Lindigöbanan serves the Island of Lindigö and joins to the metro system at Ropsten, the Nockebybanan serves a suburban area of Bromma and joins up to the Tvärbanan and metro at Alvik, the Tvärbanan joins up multiple metro lines (and has a connection to the Nockebybanan at Alvik). The light rail lines are primarily to connect suburban areas to the metro where there are seamless transfers. They are not designed to link up to each other as that isn't the point of the network. Light rail is for short journeys to connecting suburbs or the metro. The overall map of Stockholm's rail system shown below illustrates this nicely. 











Currently Spårväg City is going to be extended to Ropsten and eventually through to Kungsholmen as a start for an inner city network of light rail. This is going to replace certain bus lines through the city.

Saltsjöbanan conversion is on hold at the moment due to its high cost compared to its benefits. There are more important parts of the network to improve first before its conversion. The Lindigöbanan conversion and modernisation as well as double tracking is going ahead instead.


----------



## manrush

MBTA could learn a lot from SL on how to organise its public transport system.


----------



## dj4life

Thank you very much for this great thread!


----------



## dj4life

May i contribute for developing this thread? If it is ok, i will put some more pictures of Stockholms metro (which celebrated the 60th birthday not so long ago!) and arts in it:





















































































































































































(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com









(c) artbns.com


----------



## dj4life

One of the red buses which are used in the whole metro area (there are longand short buses; most of them are new or not elder than 10 - 15 years, eco - friendly):

(c) miestai.net, Lincas









Also, i have read that Stockholm is going to be the first city in the World to use only environment - friendly buses. (i will try to find a source on this).


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Thank you for the great pictures, Dj4life! You're totally right about the buses in Stockholm, they are the first to be run on completely environmentally friendly fuel (it also helps them be so quiet compared to other buses too). 

Those metro pictures show just why the Stockholm tunnelbana is caled "the worlds longest art gallery". They really do make it a pleasure to use the system.


----------



## dj4life

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ Thank you for the great pictures, Dj4life! You're totally right about the buses in Stockholm, they are the first to be run on completely environmentally friendly fuel (it also helps them be so quiet compared to other buses too).
> Those metro pictures show just why the Stockholm tunnelbana is caled "the worlds longest art gallery". They really do make it a pleasure to use the system.


That was not a big deal at all as it is always interesting to share the information i know and contribute to the development of a discussion. 
The transport system in Stockholm and other cities is good, however there is always something that could be better (esp. regional trains, råslagsbanan).


----------



## Svartmetall

manrush said:


> MBTA could learn a lot from SL on how to organise its public transport system.


Whilst SL isn't perfect, I think it combines a good service with provisions to make it as friendly to regular travellers as it can (with heavily discounted long-term cards) and it's amazing travel guarantee that seems to be so popular right across Sweden. I think the travel guarantee is one of the best things to ensure that operators provide a good service as they are penalised financially if they can't meet their obligations. 

The one thing I would say is a bit unfortunate is SL's policy on bikes. You can't take bikes on most forms of public transport. This cuts down the modal share for bikes across the city. In most German cities (including on very busy metro systems like the Berlin U-bahn) you can take your bike quite happily but not in Stockholm.




dj4life said:


> That was not a big deal at all as it is always interesting to share the information i know and contribute to the development of a discussion.
> The transport system in Stockholm and other cities is good, however there is always something that could be better (esp. regional trains, råslagsbanan).


I'm especially excited to see the Roslagsbanan upgrades. I know they recently closed one station and moved it closer to Stockholm University for better transfer to the University and the metro system. They've also extensively double-tracked areas of it and will be purchasing new rolling stock even though the rolling stock on the lines currently dates from 1988-1995 which is quite young by international standards. 

I do love the Pendeltåg system though. The trains used are incredibly comfortable, quiet and fast making the journey quite pleasant. When the Malarbanan is opened it will increase capacity and allow more frequent regional trains between Västerås and Örebro which will be good. Citybanan completion will again add extra capacity allowing SJ to run over twice as many trains through Stockholm as they do now meaning far more frequent connections to long distance cities. Another expansion to the regional trains will be the extension of the Pendeltåg to Uppsala which will free up UL trains to allow more connections in Uppsala county.


----------



## dj4life

Svartmetall said:


> Whilst SL isn't perfect, I think it combines a good service with provisions to make it as friendly to regular travellers as it can (with heavily discounted long-term cards) and it's amazing travel guarantee that seems to be so popular right across Sweden. I think the travel guarantee is one of the best things to ensure that operators provide a good service as they are penalised financially if they can't meet their obligations.
> The one thing I would say is a bit unfortunate is SL's policy on bikes. You can't take bikes on most forms of public transport. This cuts down the modal share for bikes across the city. In most German cities (including on very busy metro systems like the Berlin U-bahn) you can take your bike quite happily but not in Stockholm.


Not perfect, but close to that.  Yes, the strange policy against bikes in the public transport is strange, since the trains and buses are comfortable to use to everyone, including mothers with child carriages or disabled people. Anyway, the policy may be changed one day, especially knowing that the new metro trains with larger cabins will be delivered quite soon. [/QUOTE]



Svartmetall said:


> Another expansion to the regional trains will be the extension of the Pendeltåg to Uppsala which will free up UL trains to allow more connections in Uppsala county.


Wow, that's news to me. I have heard that the Pendeltåg line will be expanded till 'Arlanda' airport, though.


----------



## Alseimik

^^ That about the bikes is odd! I had thought better of SL. In Denmark, the DSB has a wagon for the bikes in the trains, which also consist air pumps if you're running low, and bringing a bike doesn't cost extra as long as you can get it in that wagon.


----------



## Svartmetall

Alseimik said:


> ^^ That about the bikes is odd! I had thought better of SL. In Denmark, the DSB has a wagon for the bikes in the trains, which also consist air pumps if you're running low, and bringing a bike doesn't cost extra as long as you can get it in that wagon.


Yep, Sweden in general is quite unfriendly to bikes on transport. I've never quite understood why, but it is a policy that the government really should address.


----------



## Svartmetall

*Stockholm Public Transport Videos*

*Tunnelbana*

Video at Danderyds Sjukhus station. Shows the C20 stock and the older metro stock that will be replaced on this line. This is on the red line.






One of the above ground stations (Sandsborg) taken from the end of the platform. This is on the green line.







*Pendeltåg*

Stockholm C. This station will be replaced for pendeltåg trains when the citybanan is completed in 2017.







Shorter Pendeltåg train at Spånga station.








*Tvarbanan*

Tvarbanan at Sickla Kaj station.


----------



## Svartmetall

*Citybanan Update*

A view of the massive underground network in the centre of Stockholm - an interchange between three groups of underground lines (3 Green, 2 red and 2 blue) and the new train station on the pendeltåg.


----------



## Svartmetall

*More Videos of Public Transport*

*Buses in Stockholm*

A video of some of the buses in central Stockholm including the very busy route 2. 








Buses in suburban Stockholm at Liljeholmen along with the Tvärbanan.


----------



## dj4life

Nice addition, thank you.


----------



## Ni3lS

Good organized thread. The Stockholm transport network seems to be perfectly organized. I really like the themes inside the underground stations as well :yes:

Something we drastically need in Rotterdam. Themes for the stations. They look boring, lame and uninspired. 

Something I noticed about the trains. They are very long! I really like the sound but to me it looks like they're stopping at a station pretty long. Am I right or are there others who think this is normal?


----------



## dj4life

Svartmetall said:


> They were designated X420 rolling stock and were formerly in use on the Stockholm Pendeltåg. They have been withdrawn from service on this now as they were replaced with the X60 trains (see below). I'm not quite sure what happened to them but I believe they were scrapped.


Actually, the elder trains are used in rush hours, aswell.


----------



## dj4life

And here is a nice video of spårväg city trams and a nice street in Stock:


----------



## SO143

Svartmetall said:


>


 :bow:


----------



## Svartmetall

dj4life said:


> Actually, the elder trains are used in rush hours, aswell.


Yeah, the X1/X10 trains are used, but not the former Deutschebahn X420 stock. The X420 stock were either scrapped or put in storage.


----------



## manrush

Svartmetall said:


> Yeah, the X1/X10 trains are used, but not the former Deutschebahn X420 stock. The X420 stock were either scrapped or put in storage.


Is SL planning on purchasing additional X60 or X61 stock for when the X10s are finally retired?


----------



## Svartmetall

manrush said:


> Is SL planning on purchasing additional X60 or X61 stock for when the X10s are finally retired?


Another 12 units were ordered in 2009 to be delivered in 2012. I'm not sure if there is more up-to-date information than this, but this is what I know about for the moment.


----------



## dj4life

Svartmetall said:


> Yeah, the X1/X10 trains are used, but not the former Deutschebahn X420 stock. The X420 stock were either scrapped or put in storage.


Yes, indeed. However, i am not too familiar with the technique that is used here and what i mean were X1/X10 trains.


----------



## dj4life

Svartmetall said:


> Another 12 units were ordered in 2009 to be delivered in 2012. I'm not sure if there is more up-to-date information than this, but this is what I know about for the moment.


Nice to know that, even though it would be better, if the new trains were similar to the ones used in Malmö, i.e. pågatågen.


----------



## Svartmetall

dj4life said:


> Nice to know that, even though it would be better, if the new trains were similar to the ones used in Malmö, i.e. pågatågen.


The X60 are very, very similar to those used on the Pågatågen in Malmö (X61). They are the same basic train but the Pågatågen trains are actually smaller. There have been a LOT of orders for the X61 though, they'll soon be running in Västerås, Jonköping, Gothenburg and on the Bothniabanan which is great news. It's really good to see such wide scale modernisation of the rolling stock across Sweden.


----------



## Svartmetall

*Transport Improvements*

*New Bus and Tram Depot on Lidingö*

As part of the modernisation of the Lidingöbanan, a new bus depot and tram hall will be constructed in the Stockby industriområde. This is in preparation for the expansion of Spårväg City towards Ropsten. 

The upgrade also consists of new vehicles and improved bus stops.


*New Digital Signage at 1400 Bus Stops*

To compliment the digital displays at all rail-based transport stations, new digital displays will be rolled out to 1400 bus stops across Stockholm County. All bus stops with more than 150 boardings per day will be equipped with the new system to ensure accurate and precise information for commuters and leisure travellers.


*Improvement in service on the Roslagsbanan*

Double tracking and extensive modernisation of the Roslagsbanan is ongoing with a new section of track under construction between Rydbo and Akers Ruhnu (a length of 5km).


----------



## Svartmetall

*Art in the Metro*

*Odenplan Metro Station*










A new addition to Odenplan station is a black octopus made from silicone rubber. The work was made by Thale Vangen from the Malmö Art Academy.


*Citybanan Station Art Commission*

With the two new underground stations for the Citybanan which will form the central part of the pendeltåg system comes new artwork. 

SL is now accepting submissions on artwork to fill the two new stations from across Sweden and Europe.


----------



## Tin_Can

^^
That octopus is creepy. Looks like smth worthy of 'XXX' rating :shifty:


I hope it's okay if I post few pics of various public transport used in Stockholm. 

First,various buses used in Stockholm (both LNG,biofuel & ethanol powered) Most are various models of Scania,the one on third photo is gas-powered MAN Lion's City.




































Few ferries which operate between Stockholm city and islands on Stockholm archipelago. 









And bonus - tram running on Djurgarden-Sergels Torg line.









I'll see if I can dig out smth more...


----------



## dj4life

Great pictures, Tin! Thank you.


----------



## Svartmetall

Excellent pictures, Tin! I love the buses there given that they are CNG or bioethanol/biofuel powered too. 

As for the octopus - it's only XXX if you're into certain Japanese stuff.


----------



## dj4life

Tin_Can said:


> And bonus - tram running on Djurgarden-Sergels Torg line.


Today i went to Djurgården with one of these trams and now i can say that they are pure class. The trams complement the comfortable metro and pendeltåg systems well. 
P.S.

Happy Easter to everyone! :cheers:


----------



## Tooga

Svartmetall said:


> Yeah, the X1/X10 trains are used, but not the former Deutschebahn X420 stock. The X420 stock were either scrapped or put in storage.


As of 1 April 2011, the X1 is no longer used by SL. The remaining trains will be scrapped, although Bombadier have bought two X1 trains for ERTMS testing.


----------



## Dan

Niceeee...the X10 isn't so bad, but the X1 is crap!


----------



## Svartmetall

Tooga said:


> As of 1 April 2011, the X1 is no longer used by SL. The remaining trains will be scrapped, although Bombadier have bought two X1 trains for ERTMS testing.


Excellent, thank you for the information! Unfortunately not being in Stockholm sometimes makes my information a little out of date so it's great to see others contributing to the thread.


----------



## xtcgr

does anyone know which company will take over the construction of stockholm's metro expansion ?


----------



## Svartmetall

xtcgr said:


> does anyone know which company will take over the construction of stockholm's metro expansion ?


Huh? Firstly, what expansion? Secondly, MTR are the current franchise holders for the Stockholm Tunnelbana. They took over from Veolia Transport who still run certain operations in Stockholm.

All public transport is overseen by SL in Stockholm.


----------



## dj4life

If talking about the advantages of 'SL' and other public transportation companies, operating in Sweden, i have remembered that the ones who travel with children go-carts or disabled persons, can get in and out of a bus through other doors (not first ones) and travel for free. This system doesn't in several places, though.


----------



## Svartmetall

dj4life said:


> If talking about the advantages of 'SL' and other public transportation companies, operating in Sweden, i have remembered that the ones who travel with children go-carts or disabled persons, can get in and out of a bus through other doors (not first ones) and travel for free. This system doesn't in several places, though.


So are you saying that SL (and other operators in Sweden) are generally very disabled-friendly on their networks?


----------



## dj4life

Svartmetall said:


> So are you saying that SL (and other operators in Sweden) are generally very disabled-friendly on their networks?


It is very hard to value this, since i haven't studied all the possible situations, yet, judging from what i have seen while using the public transport in Stockholm and Gothenburg, people bringing children wagons or disabled persons didn't have many problems to get into buses. I would say that the public transport system is 'friendly' to everyone and easy to use, but, of course, there is always some space for improvement.


----------



## Svartmetall

*Slussen Rebuild News*

Slussen is one of the biggest transportation hubs in Stockholm with a bus station, the end station of the Saltsjöbanan, the red and green lines of the tunnelbana, a bus station and major highways underneath södermalm as well as being a traffic solution to vessels traversing the Stockholm archipelago. The pendeltåg also passes underground to Stockholm south station even though it doesn't stop at Slussen.

In its current condition, Slussen is rather a blight on Stockholm and there has been talk of improving it for a long period of time. Costs and the inevitable disruption of public transport traffic and road traffic have made proposals problematic at best. However, due to public pressure and political will, change is now starting. 

Here are the latest proposals for the new hub.





































Thanks to Bosco and other Swedish forumers for this information.


----------



## Svartmetall

*Citybanan Construction Update*

The Citybanan project to build a new underground link for the Stockholm Commuter rail is currently under construction and due to be operational by 2017. Here are some new updates:

Construction videos:











New station render:


----------



## dj4life

Your thread is great, Svartmetall, and it is very nice to see the up to date material!


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ I have all of you Swedish forumers to thank for your hard work collecting information from Swedish language websites so that I can put together this thread. It is you guys who do most of the work, I simply put it in one place! :lol:


----------



## Svartmetall

*Citybanan Construction Photos*

*All photos taken by SSC user K-J N.*

Please visit this thread to view his original posts. Many thanks for the excellent pictures. 

*View down the tunnel at Södermälarstrand*




























*The tunnel at Tomteboda*


----------



## Svartmetall

*Tvärbanan North Construction Update*

*All photographs taken by SSC user Boscorelli. Thanks to him for all his hard work.*

The Tvärbanan North extension encloses the western part of suburban Stockholm with a ring light rail line. This extension will carry the Tvärbanan all the way from its current terminus at Alvik through to Solna station and the new Stockholm Arenastaden development. This extension will link the suburban areas of Sundbyberg, Solna, Bromma to the Southern suburbs as well as linking all tunnelbana lines (blue, red and green) in the west and south of Stockholm.

The bridge over Ulsundasjön


----------



## Svartmetall

*More Citybanan Construction Updates*

*All pictures taken by SSC User Boscorelli and originally posted here.*

These pictures showcase the new entrance to the Stockholm City Station at Vasagatan. This station will also link to every metro line in Stockholm as well as through to Stockholm Central station.


----------



## Svartmetall

*More Tvärbanan Construction Updates*

*All photographs taken by SSC user VECTROTALENZIS and obtained from here.*

Here are construction photos of the Tvärbanan around Sundbyberg in suburban Stockholm. Here the Tvärbanan will connect to one branch of the blue metro line and Sundbyberg Commuter Rail station as well as multiple bus lines. Construction on this stretch is expected to finish in 2013. 

This area is also under heavy amounts of construction in anticipation of further improved transportation links. There are also plans to build over the top of the railway lines to further allow the area to densify.


----------



## Svartmetall

*Stockholm Tunnelbana Artwork*

Every two years new artworks are hung from the walls and grace the walls of these two stations in particular. The first artwork by Thomas Henriksson which has hung from walls in Zinkensdamm station in 2008 will be shown in Gärdet station.









Image sourced from SL

The origins of Thomas Henriksson's series of paintings with nature - or weather paintings that he prefers to call them - are the pictures he painted a few years ago during one of the wettest summers ever.

"Originally, the intention was to paint trees, skies and clouds, but it was simply impossible not to paint the clouds dripping with rain, then colour" says the artist.

The second work is by artist Susan Gillhögs that hung in Gärdet station in 2009 will be shown in Zinkensdamm station.









Image sourced from SL

"The most vivid and natural color tones, we find in nature. In the wild flowers, the garden flowers and potted plants in the home. The fruits of their strong colours inspire me." says Susan Gillhög.


----------



## LtBk

Very impressive! As I said before, I wished my city(or rather metropolitan area) has mass transit as good as Stockholm. I can only dream.


----------



## Svartmetall

*Stockholm Tunnelbana Renovation*

Renovation is currently underway on the Hagsätra branch (line 19) to rebuild and restore the 22 bridges and viaducts that make up the 7.5km stretch of track. This stretch of track has 9 stations, all of which are being deep cleaned and thoroughly renovated as they are some of the oldest stations on the network. The track will be replaced as well as wiring and other materials as part of a wholesale renovation of the line. 

Buses are running between 21st March and 25th September every 2-5 minutes for most of the day to replace the trains as these 9 stations generate an average of 34,000 trips per day despite their suburban location. 

A render of the new and improved station at Högdalen is shown below. 









Image sourced from SL


----------



## Svartmetall

*New Activity Centre at Älvsjö*

The station at Älvsjö represents an important confluence of different modes of transportation including the pendeltåg and multiple bus lines as well as being the hub for nearby trade fairs. Due to this, the area around the station is being redeveloped into a transit oriented development with new homes and a brand new multi-story bike parking garage to encourage cycling to the station. A new bus waiting area will be connected by a glazed bridge to the station. 

Renders and videos showing overhead views and a walk through of the area are shown below. 









Image sourced from SL









Image sourced from SL


----------



## manrush

I wonder when Roslagsbanan plans to purchase new rolling stock.


----------



## Svartmetall

manrush said:


> I wonder when Roslagsbanan plans to purchase new rolling stock.


The Roslagbanan rolling stock isn't particularly old - it was actually built between 1988 and 1995. Despite this, new vehicles have been ordered and they should be delivered in 2014. It will be a new model as the X10p is no longer manufactured.


----------



## manrush

Svartmetall said:


> The Roslagbanan rolling stock isn't particularly old - it was actually built between 1988 and 1995. Despite this, new vehicles have been ordered and they should be delivered in 2014. It will be a new model as the X10p is no longer manufactured.


It would be interesting if they went with a Stadler-manufactured train, seeing as how that company specialises in narrow-gauge trainsets.

Something like this train could go well.








http://www.bahnonline.ch/wp/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/STADLER-FLIRT-LEB-7248_02.jpg


----------



## Svartmetall

I agree, Stadler are nice trains and they're building up quite a reputation. Bombardier seem to be the most popular type of train in Sweden at the moment along with Alstom (particularly the Coradia Lirex). It would be nice to see another maker enter the market.


----------



## dj4life

Svartmetall said:


> *Stockholm Tunnelbana Renovation*
> 
> Renovation is currently underway on the Hagsätra branch (line 19) to rebuild and restore the 22 bridges and viaducts that make up the 7.5km stretch of track. This stretch of track has 9 stations, all of which are being deep cleaned and thoroughly renovated as they are some of the oldest stations on the network. The track will be replaced as well as wiring and other materials as part of a wholesale renovation of the line.
> 
> Buses are running between 21st March and 25th September every 2-5 minutes for most of the day to replace the trains as these 9 stations generate an average of 34,000 trips per day despite their suburban location.
> 
> A render of the new and improved station at Högdalen is shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image sourced from SL


Great news! :banana:


----------



## Svartmetall

*Update on the Tvärbanan Construction *

Here is a fantastic update from SSC User Michau on the construction of the Tvärbanan around Sundbyberg. 





michau said:


> Here are some pictures taken by me during the last 3 weeks showing the construction works on Tvärbanan in Sundbyberg.
> 
> Ekensbergsvägen - view from Solna Business Park (2011.07.05):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ekensbergsvägen - construction of the "Tvärbanan" bridge over Mälarbanan railway (2011.07.05):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how the bridge is going to look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Landsvägen in central Sundbyberg next to the railway station (2011.06.30-2011.07.10):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Landsvägen at the club Grand Garbo - view towards Sundbyberg centrum (2011.06.21):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Landsvägen at Grand Garbo (2011.06.20):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Landsvägen at Grand Garbo - new lamps mounted (2011.07.10):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Landsvägen - approaching Bällstaån (2011.06.20):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tvärbanan" bridge on Bällstaån (2011.06.20):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same bridge (2011.06.30):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karlsbodavägen in Ulvsunda on the other side of the bridge (2011.06.23):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karlsbodavägen - looking back towards the bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karlsbodavägen - looking in the other direction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karlsbodavägen - the future stop called "Karlsbodavägen":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that would be all for now.
> 
> On the map below I've marked in red the photographed area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original map with description of the current works can be found in SL's Nyhetsbrev nr 3/2011 on this page: http://www2.sl.se/templates/Page.aspx?id=16948


----------



## dj4life

Great addition!


----------



## Swede

Svartmetall said:


> Sorry to reply to an old discussion, I've actually only just read the new timetables for the bus to Norrtälje.
> 
> For those who don't know, Norrtälje is located around 70km north of Stockholm. These new buses will see a *service frequency of every 6-7 minutes* during peak hours of 6:00 - 8:15 and 15:00 - 18:00. This is really good given the distance between Stockholm and Norrtälje. The journey takes an hour and the bus operates at a frequency of every 15 minutes off-peak and on Saturdays/Sundays.
> 
> Can't complain about that.


I can actually. With that type of frequency on that line there is one fundamental thing should be cahnged: bus -> rail. Roslagsbanan should get a major re-extension and get new faster trains to run express services all the way to Norrtälje. Sure, Roslagsbanan would need more tracks on part of the existing lines but... worth it.


----------



## Svartmetall

Swede said:


> I can actually. With that type of frequency on that line there is one fundamental thing should be cahnged: bus -> rail. Roslagsbanan should get a major re-extension and get new faster trains to run express services all the way to Norrtälje. Sure, Roslagsbanan would need more tracks on part of the existing lines but... worth it.


Well yes, rail would be more ideal, however, at least for the interim I would say the bus is sufficient. Many cities around the world of Stockholm's size would be lucky to see such frequencies on a service. An example: my bus in Auckland only gets half hourly frequencies and it serves one of the biggest shopping centres in New Zealand as well as an important eastern suburb with a large population. It is the only bus route that connects my suburb to the city centre and we have no rail serving the entire population of this part of Auckland which amounts to over 100,000 people now. 

It took travelling and living in a different part of the world for me to appreciate what I had in England as far as public transport went, and Stockholm beats nearly every English city hands down. It's good to campaign for more, sure, but don't look a gift horse in the mouth! This is just an opinion from an outsider.


----------



## Swede

We might have it pretty good, and those new buses do seem real nice. However... loads of money is being spent making the metroarea more auto-dependant.


----------



## Svartmetall

Hopefully with the road spending we'll see continued investment in PT to go along with it. I'm a huge advocate of PT, but I can understand why there is investment in roads too. At least Stockholm maintains one of the best modal splits in Europe whilst still having the shortest commute time for cars in the world judging from the IBM commuter pain survey. 

I mean, if we do total things up, the tram extension, roslagbanan upgrade, tvarbanan extensions and citybanan as well as other upgrades around the network there has been a good amount of investment in PT too. Hopefully this will continue with the other projects that are on the table - looks like the blue line might be extended sooner than initially planned at the moment if the newspapers are to be believed!


----------



## Tom Hughes

Apologies.... I haven't read the entire thread, but can anyone tell me if Stockholm might get a PRT system too. I note that there has been extensive research into such a system in Sweden, and seem to remember seeing videos of experts talking about the benefits for Stockholm etc.... have I got that wrong?


----------



## laso

Tom Hughes said:


> Apologies.... I haven't read the entire thread, but can anyone tell me if Stockholm might get a PRT system too. I note that there has been extensive research into such a system in Sweden, and seem to remember seeing videos of experts talking about the benefits for Stockholm etc.... have I got that wrong?


Well, yes it´s right that it has been some discussions about that, but the only more current suggestion is to build one in the campus of the Royal institute of Technology and to connect it to the University of Stockholm and the medical university (Karolinska). However, there are just ideas. There have also been some ideas of building prt system in Uppsala (70 km from Stockholm and in Södertälje - (about 35 km from Stockholm).


----------



## Swede

^But just like almost everywhere else PRT is seen as a cooky mix of the downsides of cars and trains, and still very unlikely to happen. More likely is increased bus services (KTH-SU already has subway.

@Svartmetall - yeah, there are loads of projects in the works and some big ones are already U/C. But with Förbifarten locking in the revenue from the congestion tax for the next 30-40-?? years, the investment rate isn't going to keep up with what it could be, what it needs to be. As for the Blue subway line extension... it's in the plans from the 60s! it should have been opened a decade or two ago, and I just don't see it happening anytime soon. Right now I'm hoping mostly for Tvärbana Kista, Tvärbana Syd and inner city trams to get funding. Tvärbana Syd would be effin' sweet since I'm moving to just 50m from a stop on the 173 bus next week


----------



## Svartmetall

*Construction Update - Tvärbanan*

Another update from SSC user Michau. 



michau said:


> Thank you for your comments on my post about Tvärbanan in Sundbyberg. :cheers:
> 
> Here is a small update  (2011.07.20)
> 
> The bridge at Ekenbergsbron is slowly growing. It is expected to be finished at the end of september:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works at Landsvägen in central Sundbyberg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The future tvärbana stop in Sundbyberg Centrum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another part of Landsvägen, closer to the Bällstaån: (2011.07.16)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the works in Sundbyberg should be finished by the end of this year. And then follows a long time of impatient waiting until the summer of 2013...


----------



## Svartmetall

*Citybanan Update Video*

Construction is in full swing for the Citybanan project under central Stockholm. Here is a little update from Trafikverket


----------



## dj4life

^^

Thank you for adding the video, Svartmetall!


----------



## Svartmetall

Thank you for finding the video! Sorry I probably should have credited you!


----------



## dj4life

Svartmetall said:


> Thank you for finding the video! Sorry I probably should have credited you!


That is absolutelly no problem as i am not an author of the video, anyway. However i thank you for your response.


----------



## gincan

Drivers view of Roslagsbanan narrow gauge suburban rail line. The northern part of the line is actually rural.





















This part of the line was supposed to get axed but still remain in service.


----------



## dj4life

Great videos! thank you for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## dj4life

A few webcamera shots of the construction work of 'Citybanan':

at Riddarfjärden:

(c) webkameror.se









at Riddarholmen:

(c) webkameror.se









at Odenplan:

(c) webkameror.se









at Tomteboda:

(c) webkameror.se









Source: http://webbkameror.se/byggkameror/trafikverket/citybanan/index.php


----------



## Svartmetall

Wow, just goes to show the scale of the work underway at the moment - the whole of Stockholm looks like a construction site at the moment. That last webcam is the most impressive of all. 

Thanks for the links, dj4life!


----------



## dj4life

A construction of an Årsta-Älvsjö bridge, a part of the project 'Cytbanan' is nicelly illustrated in this video:


----------



## dj4life

And another video with a tram journey to the island of museums with a tram 'Bombardier Flexity Classic', Djurgården (Spårväg City), captured:


----------



## Svartmetall

*Construction Update - Södertälje Duplication*

The Pendeltåg line to Södertälje is being fully duplicated to allow better reliability as well as improved services upon completion of the Citybanan project. 

Here is a picture of Södertälje Hamn station to the south of the town which is currently undergoing renovation. Photo taken by SSC user Hasse78.




Hasse78 said:


> The building with the new Södertälje hamn station is almost done. Pic from yesterday


----------



## dj4life

Thank you for adding this.


----------



## dj4life

The company 'Storstockholms Lokaltrafik' has launched a public voting to choose the design of the new light rail trams that will be delivered in the future:



Delo said:


> You can now vote for how the livery will look on the new trams:
> 
> http://nyavagnar.sl.se


The new trams are manufacture by the spanish manufacturer 'CAF'. Also, the capacity of the 'CAF' trams will be bigger than of those that are used today ('Bombardier Flexity Swift').



Zebulon85 said:


> I just saw that CAF also has a site about the Stockholm tram. Sadly, it lacks images.
> 
> http://www.caf.net/ingles/productos/proyecto.php?cod=4&id=649&sec=desc


----------



## dj4life

*Construction Update - Tvärbanan in Sundbyberg
*

Construction work of a new light rail line till Solna station is being successfully continued.
Here are pictures of a new line in Sunbyberg and Solna. Photo taken by SSC user Michau.


Sundbyberg centrum, Landsvägen:



















At the end of the street you can see the steel construction of the future bridge over Mälarbanan:










Here it is! It grows continuously and shall be put in place sometime in September:










The concrete part of the bridge:










View towards the bridge from Solna Business Park:










Solna Business Park, Svetsarvägen:








[/QUOTE]

The part between Karlsbodavägen and the tunnel in Traneberg:



michau said:


> On the map below I've marked in red the area covered in this post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original map with description of the current works can be found in SL's Nyhetsbrev nr 3/2011 on this page: http://www2.sl.se/templates/Page.aspx?id=16948
> 
> The works on this section are very advanced, the rails are laid almost on the whole stretch and the finishing works have started.
> 
> The surroundigs are not very exiting. It's an old industrial area and you somehow have a feeling that the route leads through a no man's land. But as we all probably know there are plans to convert it in the future into a modern housing area (like Hammarby Sjöstad etc.).
> 
> So here we go. We start at the tram stop "Karlsbodavägen":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View back in the direction of Sundbyberg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View in the direction of Alvik:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're approaching "Norra Ulvsunda" stop along Masugnvägen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the future stop (Norra Ulvsunda). It is currently situated "on the backside of everything". There is no public way to reach it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is how the surrondings currently look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The area is a bit outdated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlsberg's brewery The "landmark" of Ulvsunda industriområde:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "main street" - Ranhammarsvägen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are now at the Norrbyvägen. The view back in the direction of "Norra Ulvsunda":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View in the other direction. The passage under Norrbyvägen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've reached Johannesfred. A view back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a view towards the bridge over Ulvsundasjön:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stop "Johannesfred" will be located just before the bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future tram stop "Johannesfred":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A passage for Johannesfredsvägen right under the stop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the west side of the tracks we can see the construction area of Ulvsundadepån (the depot for the trams), I suppose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some views of the bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we've crossed the Ulvsundasjön and reached the mouth of the tunnel under Traneberg. You can see it on the right here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bridge seen from the Traneberg side. It will be opened for pedestrians this autumn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last pic of the bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a view towards the tunnel (can be seen in the middle of the pic):


Big thank you to Michau for the updates.


----------



## dj4life

*Construction Update - Citybanan*

The construction work of a new railway tunnel under the inner Stockholm continues. Photos taken by SSC user Michau


michau said:


> Citybanan works at Söderstöm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a view of the works at Söderström from Monteliusvägen:


Works at Fatbursparken. When the construction of tunnel underground will be finished the territory will tidied ot by creating urban parks. ne of them is Fatbursparken:

Works on "citybanan" at Fatbursparken:



michau said:


>


Big thank you to Michau for the updates.


----------



## dj4life

A new transport terminal is being planed to be built in Järfälla on the regional line 'Mälarbanan'. 



Boscorelli said:


> *Mälarbanans utbyggnad i Järfälla *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.mynewsdesk.com/se/pressr.../nu-kommer-maelarbanan-till-jaerfaella-650493


Thank you to Boscorelli.


----------



## dj4life

*Construction update - Road E18 Hjulsta-Kista*

An update by forumer Michau:



michau said:


> Here some pics from construction works on the *E18 Hjulsta-Kista*(2011.08.09).
> 
> View from Rinkeby towards Kista. Victoria Tower as a bonus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from Rinkeby towards Rissne:


Thank you to Michau.


----------



## Svartmetall

Great work, dj4life! I was going to cross-post these today, but you saved me a job! :colgate:

The area around Ulvsunda will look so much better once all the construction of housing areas is finished. At least the light rail link will bring much needed, high quality public transport to the area. 

As for Citybanan - very exciting! The improved park that will go over the top of the Citybanan line looks nicely designed too. I'm sure the locals are looking forward to having their green space back. 

The Mälarbanan project and upgrading of the pendeltåg line out west will be a big improvement for both city traffic and long-distance railways with increased capacity to the major regional cities of Västerås, Enköping and Örebro with more frequent connections to them. 

All in all, very good!


----------



## Svartmetall

Also, the Ulvsunda area has a vision to improve its density as well as liveability upon completion of the light rail line. Here is a render of the vision as posted by Boscorelli (thanks, Bosco)!



Boscorelli said:


> Only visions so far.


----------



## dj4life

That was absolutely no problem, Svartmetall.  I am sorry for not writting more informative comments myself. Actually, it is still a bit tricky for me to name some places or objects correctly.
It is amazing to know how fast Sweden is changing nowadays. So many projects are being realised at one time and there is no surprise that the constructions sector is growing fast (even if compared to developing European countries like Poland). 
Honestly, i get even sad because i cannot picturise these projects myself as i currently spend my time in homeland. Hoewever, luckilly, i will come back to Stockholm quite soon.
I hope you are fine and will come to Sweden soon and see how it changes yourself. Wish you luck.


----------



## dj4life

A very short video with tram 'Bombardier Flexity Classic' coming to the stop 'Tivoli Gröna Lund':


----------



## Svartmetall

*Hagsätra Branch Rehabilitation Update*

The Hagsätra branch of the Green Line on the Tunnelbana system is currently undergoing complete rehabilitation with new signalling systems, new station refits, new tracks and ballast and bridge reinforcement. It is currently closed during the refurbishment, however, replacement buses run at 5 minute intervals along its length. 

*Here are some update photos by SSC User Swede. Many thanks for his excellent contribution. *




Swede said:


> Pictures from yesterday, taking a walk along the Hagsätra line
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.


----------



## Svartmetall

*New Trams for Tvärbanan*

New trams manufacturered by CAF will be seen on the Tvärbanan in the near future. They will serve the current stretch and the extension towards Solna Station. This video shows the ideas for the new designs both outside and in.


----------



## dj4life

Great find! Finally, we can see how the new trams will look like. Of course, it is hard to compare the new trams seen in the video with the 'Bombardier Flexity Swift' that are currently in use, but it seems that the capacity of the 'CAF' trams will be bigger. 
Thank you for sharing, Svartmetall.


----------



## Falubaz

Will the new stretch be separated from road traffic? It would be much better in terms of speed. I've just been in Stockholm and rode the Tvärbanan. The speed on the tram-like stretch was really disappointing. It was so slowly that 7-years old kids on their bikes were way faster.


----------



## Svartmetall

Falubaz said:


> Will the new stretch be separated from road traffic? It would be much better in terms of speed. I've just been in Stockholm and rode the Tvärbanan. The speed on the tram-like stretch was really disappointing. It was so slowly that 7-years old kids on their bikes were way faster.


There is only one tram stretch and that is through Grondal where there isn't space to make it segregated. *The speed limit through that area for cars (and the trams) is 30km/h* hence the slow speed. That's why that section is slow for the tram, not because the tram can't go faster, but because speeds are limited for both cars and trams. The Liljeholmen section has a 50km/h speed limit for both cars and trams.

Most of the Tvarbanan is segregated and most of the new section, I believe will be completely segregated.


----------



## Falubaz

That's good news for the residents i guess. Coz on the segregated sections i rode - the speed was nice... at some point i saw even 80km/h.


----------



## Falubaz

Some my pics of Stockholms transport. 

L22 Alvik stn.









L22 Gullmarsplan


----------



## Falubaz

Saltsjöbanan (L25) Slussen stn.


















L21
Ropsten stn.









Skärsätra


----------



## Svartmetall

Nice photographs! I'm surprised that a tourist took the Saltsjöbanan given that it only serves the tiny community of Saltsjöbaden. Were you visiting friends? Same with the Lidingöbanan - a bit out of the way for a tourist, though the small island community was quite interesting to me admittedly. 

I can't wait until the Lidingöbanan gets its new rolling stock. It's a fantastic journey but the stock is currently a little on the old side. They'll be replaced by modern light rail vehicles in the near future as the whole line is undergoing an upgrade to improve frequency and signalling.


----------



## Falubaz

^^ Oh, i was going to see some side neighbourhoods plus i wanted to find nice place at the bay/harbor/sea to rest a bit from the city. So i randomly chose that place by looking at the map and searching for a place close to the water and good conection with the public transport. And it was a perfect match. 
In Skärsätra there is this small nature reserve just 3 mins walk from the station and it has the water too.


----------



## Svartmetall

Falubaz said:


> ^^ Oh, i was going to see some side neighbourhoods plus i wanted to find nice place at the bay/harbor/sea to rest a bit from the city. So i randomly chose that place by looking at the map and searching for a place close to the water and good conection with the public transport. And it was a perfect match.
> In Skärsätra there is this small nature reserve just 3 mins walk from the station and it has the water too.


That is the thing I love about Stockholm, the public transport can take you right to a fantastic nature reserve in so many different places. If you're in Stockholm again in the future, I can recommend a number of public transport trips you might be interested in taking! I really liked Lidingo myself, though the people are a bit more snobby there. 

Did you take any other pictures of the Tunnelbana or buses at all? We'd all really like to see them!


----------



## Falubaz

Yup. I will post them successive.









Bridge between Station: Gamla Stan and Slussen


----------



## Falubaz

Station: Gamla Stan

















If i remember it right this is the interchange station Fridhelmsplan


----------



## Falubaz

Hallonbergen


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Hallonbergen is quite unique as a station. The decorations on the walls are by Elis Eriksson and Gösta Wallmark and mimic the drawings of children. Not my style, but at least it's interesting!

Fantastic pictures! I always like looking at shots of the tunnelbana network as it really does have to be one of my favourite metro systems that I've used.


----------



## Falubaz

Mine too! Especially the ones excavated in a rock are soooo great!





































And the map


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Rådhuset was my most used station when I stayed in Kungsholmen. It's a really cool station and set in a very nice area of the city too. Were you staying in a backpackers in the area?


----------



## Falubaz

yhm... where's the backpackers area? I was staying close to Rådmansgatan station, corner Kammakargatan/Drottinggatan.

Ok, here are some more pics of the metro/tunnelbana


----------



## Falubaz




----------



## Falubaz




----------



## Keepon

^^ wow that's really cool!


----------



## Falubaz

In some cars there are still the old fashion maps:








which look better in my opinion than the newer ones


----------



## Falubaz




----------



## Falubaz

Now some break from the metro/tunnelbana. Let's see some pendeltåg=suburban rail
Sundybergs centrum


----------



## Svartmetall

Sheash! You were really all over the city! I thought I was the only one who took every form of transport that Stockholm had to offer! 

I like the new X60 Pendeltåg trains, they are very comfortable, smooth and fast. I really look forward to the Citybanan tunnel being finished in 2017 so that we can get a more frequent service on the lines too (coupled with upgrades to areas like Södertälje with double-tracking and capacity upgrades there) and the Mälarbanan duplication to allow greater capacity to the west of Stockholm too.


----------



## IrishMan2010

Beautiful subway! So clean!


----------



## Falubaz

Well if u want to see the town u have to use all the ways the city offers. Here there are so many means of transport that its impossible to avoid them if u want to move around fast and easy. All u need is a good map i guess. Trams and buses will come soon;-)


----------



## Falubaz

Ok, i found just one picture of the tram no. 7
I'm not a fan of this kind of transportation. The trams - in the middle of traffic, without exlusive right of way - are so slowly. So i still cant see the point of implementation of this new line on the route that could be served better by buses.










But what i found in Stockholm as well, was the busway at the royal palace.


----------



## Svartmetall

The tram line 7 has a lot of segregated right of way in the city centre. Small parts are shared but along nearly all its route it is segregated, as are the buses. There are lots of segregated sections for buses in the city centre like you have pictured above at the royal palace. The reason for the perception of slow speed is because of the low speed limits around Stockholm city centre. 

The tram line is shown to be segregated largely in this timelapse video here. Notice when it says "Buss" on the road, it means it is a public transport only lane:


----------



## ukiyo

I am curious about how environmentally friendly those trains are. For example is the lighting LED, do they use new type of motors with higher regenerative braking (or do they currently use regenerative braking)? Do they have air purifier inside? After the fukushima incident I have become obsessed with energy efficiency and one of the things I always research about is actually Scandinavia and the reneweable energy schemes going on there. Do you know if there is any plan of those bicycle sharing using motorised bikes with solar panal charing stations? That would be nice


----------



## Svartmetall

NihonKitty said:


> I am curious about how environmentally friendly those trains are. For example is the lighting LED, do they use new type of motors with higher regenerative braking (or do they currently use regenerative braking)? Do they have air purifier inside? After the fukushima incident I have become obsessed with energy efficiency and one of the things I always research about is actually Scandinavia and the reneweable energy schemes going on there. Do you know if there is any plan of those bicycle sharing using motorised bikes with solar panal charing stations? That would be nice


Believe it or not, I can't answer most of those questions. I know that regenerative braking is definitely used, however, I can't comment further than that on the generation of braking that is used. When it comes to energy efficiency I can tell you that due to our climate that our vehicles are double glazed and well insulated to minimise the costs of heating/cooling them during winter/summer. I can tell you that the fleet is largely powered by renewable sources as Sweden has very little fossil fuel electricity generation. Most of it is by hydroelectric power and nuclear power meaning that it largely sources energy from renewable or low-polluting sources which is definitely a start. Stockholm is particularly committed to green sources for energy - for example nearly all buses here use biofuels, ethanol or natural gas for their fuel which helps.

As for motorised bike charging stations, I am unsure at the moment. The plans have only just been announced so plans are very much in the preliminary stages now that funding has been set aside for it. The project for the bike system will span between 2012 and 2018 so there is a huge scope for projects to change. I will keep everyone updated on here.


----------



## Svartmetall

*Welcome back Nynäsbanan*

The Nynäsbanan stretch between Västerhaninge and Nynäshamn has been reopened for pendeltåg traffic. The stretch is currently undergoing double tracking despite the lower population density and has had new signalling and power lines installed over the three months since it has been out of service. Full works on the line are predicted to end in 2012.



*Roslagsbanan Improvements*

The Roslagsbanan between Kårsta and Kragstalund will be closed for new bridge building and as part of the improvement works for this stretch. This is to remove a level crossing at Vallentuna to allow more accurate times to be kept on the Roslagsbanan. 

This work is part of a large scale improvement of the Roslagsbanan to allow more frequent trains along the three lines that make up the Roslagsbanan.



*Roslagsbanan To Arlanda Airport*

There is a consultation under way to see whether it is feasible to build a rail link between eastern Stockholm and Arlanda airport. This would allow four different rail systems to connect to Arlanda airport which is currently served by SJ regional and intercity trains, Upptåget and the Arlanda Express rail services, thus improving flexibility for travellers from eastern Stockholm to the airport.



*Jakobsberg Bus Terminal*

Works have now finished at Jakobsberg where there is now a new bus terminal to connect the pendeltåg and Jakobsberg centrum. This new terminal allows for a more comfortable waiting area for passengers as well as more clear information for those wishing to travel in north-western Stockholm.

The new terminal was opened by Crown Princess Victoria and Prince Daniel.









Image taken from SL


----------



## Svartmetall

*Community Consultation - Roslagsbanan*

Storstockholm Lokaltrafiken (SL) are launching a community consultation on the expansion of the Roslagsbanan across the north of Stockholm to Arlanda airport to give better connections from the east of the city to the airport and north western suburbs as well as providing a second rail route to Uppsala. This would create better flexibility for those wanting to travel to and from the airport for work and for tourism purposes as well as allowing easier commutes to Uppsala from the North Eastern suburbs. 

The response from the community was so large that the meeting had to be rescheduled to a larger venue and it will now be held on the 26th of January in Vallentuna.


----------



## Svartmetall

*Tunnelbana Photos*

Took a ride on the Tunnelbana and decided to capture some photos given that it is a veritable treasure trove of fantastic stations. 

Here are a couple that I photographed.

*Rinkeby*

Basic rock station with a few works of art around it.



















*Tensta*

A nature-themed station with lots of animals/forests shown. Also has the theme of "brotherhood" throughout too, showing cooperation in a lot of the murals. Not pictured are a few noticeboards showing the artwork of young children from the local school.













































































































*Rissne*

This station shows the last 5000 years of human history along its walls documenting major dynasties/empires throughout history as well as major events. Could spend an hour or so reading everything here!


----------



## Falubaz

Great pics!


----------



## Svartmetall

Falubaz said:


> Great pics!


Thanks! I genuinely love my tunnelbana - it's a great system. I only wish I got to use the blue line more often as it's particularly attractive as far as stations go.


----------



## dj4life

Great uppdate, Svartmetall! Thank you.


----------



## dj4life

Newly designed Bombardier Flexity Classic trams that are used in line Spårväg City:


----------



## Svartmetall

*Pictures of Public Transport*

*Tunnelbana - Tekniska högskolan Station*























































*Roslagsbanan - Stockholm Östra*


----------



## dj4life

Fantastic pictures! kay: Also, KTH metro stop is one of my favorites. 
Tack så mycket!


----------



## IrishMan2010

Great thread!, I think Dublin should take a lesson from Stockholm in how to get things right in terms of transport and efficiency! I'm going to regularly check this thread, cheers!


----------



## dj4life

Just found this cool picture with Solna metro station:


Belly Of The Beast - (Stockholm, Sweden) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall

*Citybanan Update*

The latest report on the construction of Citybanan, the tunnel under the centre of Stockholm for the pendeltåg along with two new stations for better accessibility to the pendeltåg for the majority of inner-city dwellers as well as better integration with buses and the metro.


----------



## Svartmetall

*SL Beats Environmental Targets*

SL announced the results from its environmental study that is conducted every four years. Not only were the targets met, but they were beaten in every category. 

*Results:*

Target: 50% of all buses running on renewable fuels
Achievement: 58%

Target: 50% of all cars in service for SL to be environmentally friendly
Achievement: 76%

Target: Reduce nitrogen oxide emissions from buses by 15%
Achievement 22%

Target: Reduce particulate matter emissions from buses by 25%
Achievement: 46%

Target: Utilise 75% renewable energy throughout the system.
Achievement: 76%

Target: All premises of SL using 85% renewable energy.
Achievement: 87%

Target: Reduce energy use by 5% from 2007 levels.
Achievement: 7%


----------



## dj4life

*A new suburban railway (pendeltåg) line between Älvsjö and Uppsala*

Starting from 9th of december SL suburban trains (_pendeltåg_) will be operating between Älvsjö (Stockholmsmässan/Stockholm International Fairs) and Uppsala! That means the connection between Stockholm city center and the northern suburbs will be even more easy as the new line will complement the existing one between Södertälje hamn/Östertälje and Märsta. However, the popular 'Upptåget' line between Upplands Väsby and Uppsala will be changed to Uppsala - Sala. 

Source: http://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=114&artikel=5029679 (in Swedish). The new was also published in 'Sigtunabyggden' where I read it myself.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ This is great news! Glad to hear it.


----------



## Svartmetall

*Easter Weekend is Building Weekend!*









Image sourced from SL.

Construction is well underway in Stockholm on new lines, improved connections and general maintenance over the Easter period. Here are a number of improvements going to be underway:

*Massive works between Stockholm Centralstation and Älvsjö for Citybanan*
All Pendeltåg trains are cancelled between Stockholm Centralstation and Älvsjö. Replacement buses are running to connect the stations to the metro system to allow Pendeltåg trains to operate the rest of the routes. 

*Closure of the Tvärbanan*
Light rail traffic between Sickla udde and Liljeholmen is stopped to improve the signalling along the route to allow doubling of frequencies on the highly popular Tvärbanan line ready for the opening of the new section between Alvik and Solna Station. Buses will replace the light rail line for this section. 

*Stadshusbron Closure*
Stadshusbron is closed for five days for extensive renovation work. Buses 3 and 62 will be affected with possible reroutes over Kungsbron instead.


----------



## dj4life

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ This is great news! Glad to hear it.


Indeed, a great new.


----------



## Svartmetall

*Public Transport Photos*

Time for some more public transport photos.

*Bus*

Just a few photos taken from the bus-only street at S:t Eriksplan Tunnelbanestation. 





























*Tunnelbana*

*Hötorget *











*Bagarmossen*




















*Skarpnäck*




















*Thorildsplan*






































*Stadshagen*












*Fridhemsplan*






































*Blackeberg*











*Sundbybergs Centrum*





























*Universitet*


----------



## manrush

Amazing design of those stations. Also, I have to say, I am liking the graphical representation of Greater Stockholm's transit network on SL's site.


----------



## Svartmetall

manrush said:


> Amazing design of those stations. Also, I have to say, I am liking the graphical representation of Greater Stockholm's transit network on SL's site.


It's a very good network that is, thankfully, having even more money poured into it. It's actually one of the largest networks based on track length per capita in the world and that's just for the tunnelbana excluding all the other railway systems we have.


----------



## Mr_Dru

Very nice stations. Especially the cave ones! Very unique, I never seen it like this before.


----------



## Svartmetall

*Stockholm Citybike*

Yep, the city bikes are back. My wife and I now have a whole season subscription (it cost 250kr each for the whole season). I love the service myself and I think it's a great addition to our transport network. Given how popular it seems to be I hope it'll be expanded further.

The bikes are not bad and the locations for the bike stops are generally really good. We found bikes wherever we wanted them. Also, with the new Android/iPhone app available you can see how many bikes and places to return the bikes are available at each bike point. This is excellent. 

Also, as a side note, I'd say that Stockholm is a very easy to cycle around. There are bike paths on most major roads and it's quite intuitive to use even for a foreigner like me who is used to traffic on the other side of the road. The drivers were surprisingly understanding and cautious around bikes which was excellent for us both. Given that 1 billion SEK is going to be invested in cycling around Stockholm until 2017 I look forward to see how much it'll be improved.


----------



## KarlG

*Some photos of last years April*









By bonifaacijs at 2011-04-14








By bonifaacijs at 2011-04-14








By bonifaacijs at 2011-04-14








By bonifaacijs at 2011-04-14


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Where did you see the old bus? Was it at the Spårväg Museet? Those don't run in regular service.


----------



## Falubaz

That is a very interesting old bus! Looks kinda Us-buses.


----------



## KarlG

It is Scania Vabis bus, and was near depot of Djurgårdslinjen. 
*
*


----------



## dj4life

Stockholm light rail, _tvärbanan_:









Source


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ That's a nice picture, but quite old isn't it as the station behind is still under construction whilst it is now finished.


----------



## dj4life

The characteristics of the CAF trams that SL plans to intriduce in the public transportation system quite soon:

*Basic details*:

Carbody structure: Aluminium with steel underframes
Consist: Three articulated carbodies over four bogies
Doors clearance (mm): 1300 (double doors)
Doors per side: 3
Exterior width (mm): 2650
Height of floor (mm): 355
Length between bodyends (mm): 30800
Supply (Vdc. catenary): 750
Vehicle height (mm): 3600

*Performance*:

Maximum speed (Km/h): 90
Seating places per streetcar: 72 (2 PRMs)
Standing places per streetcar (7p/m2): 203
Start up acceleration (m/s2): 1.2

*Equipment*:

Audio and visual information for passengers
Breathalyzer
Cab air conditioning
Control and supervision system
Event Recorder (OTMR)
On board passenger counting system
Passenger saloon air conditioning
Video surveillance
Wi-Fi Train-Ground Communication System

*Vehicle Type*

Bidirectional, UIC (1435 mm) LRV with two driver cabs, made up of 3 carbodies, articulated between each other, supported on four motor bogies.
This LRV offers 85% low floor with access at 350 mm over the rail and a nominal vehicle floor height of 425 mm. It is fitted with four priority seat places and two places for wheelchairs, bicycles and pushchairs.
LRV access is through 3 large double doors which are virtually at platform height. The vehicle interior has been designed to facilitate user movement within the vehicle with the removal of any obstacles that could hinder passenger movement.
The units are prepared to operate in extreme weather conditions (-35ºC) and all the equipment is fitted with the appropriate protections for these operating conditions offering passenger a high degree of comfort.

*Bogies*

Bogies are based on the traditional bogie concept and permit a high degree of relative carbody-bogie turning with the ensuing improvement of wheel-rail interference.
Motor bogies have two motors, one over each axle, mounted in longitudinal direction and entirely suspended. Equipped with resilient wheels, rubber primary and secondary suspension. They are also equipped with hydraulic and electromagnetic rail brakes.

All the information is taken from the official site of the manifacturer: http://www.caf.es/ingles/productos/proyecto.php?cod=4&id=649&sec=desc&pais=40.


----------



## dj4life

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ That's a nice picture, but quite old isn't it as the station behind is still under construction whilst it is now finished.


Yes, the picture is old. However, the trams do look nice in it. 
By the way, what is your oppinion about the ambition of SL to replace the 'Bombardier Flexity Swift' cars with 'CAF' ones?


----------



## Svartmetall

dj4life said:


> Yes, the picture is old. However, the trams do look nice in it.
> By the way, what is your oppinion about the ambition of SL to replace the 'Bombardier Flexity Swift' cars with 'CAF' ones?


CAF products tend to be quite nice and generally perform well. I'm just glad they didn't go with Ansaldo Breda trams as Gothenburg had massive problems with their products.


----------



## gincan

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ Where did you see the old bus? Was it at the Spårväg Museet? Those don't run in regular service.


That SS logo you see on the side of the bus belong to the Swedish Tram Society. They run the historic tram Djurgårdslinjen and a few veteran buses for special occasions.

https://www.sparvagssallskapet.se/svenska/


----------



## dj4life

I am very sorry, if this is too off-topic (hopefully, not), but i would like to share a picture/wallpaper that was accidently found on the net. 









Source

The one can see the electric buses that are operated in Stockholm region during their 'rest time'. It is worth mentioning that SL owns quite a lot buses of this type.


----------



## blago84

I do not think they are electric. Just been supplied with compressed air and battery charge while the engine is not working, in order to provide easier and faster start when the bus has to leave for service. (You can clearly see the inscription "etanlobuss" on the side of the first one)

By the way I spotted a section of a CAF tram being delivered on Sunday. It was loaded on a truck and had number 450.


----------



## Svartmetall

blago84 said:


> I do not think they are electric. Just been supplied with compressed air and battery charge while the engine is not working, in order to provide easier and faster start when the bus has to leave for service. (You can clearly see the inscription "etanlobuss" on the side of the first one)
> 
> By the way I spotted a section of a CAF tram being delivered on Sunday. It was loaded on a truck and had number 450.


Yep, you're quite right. The fleet of SL buses are primarily ethanol/biogas buses. I am not sure if we have any hybrids, and I know we don't have any hydrogen buses any more following a trial in the past I believe.

That aside, it is a nice picture showcasing some of our red bus stock!


----------



## C30

blago84 said:


> By the way I spotted a section of a CAF tram being delivered on Sunday. It was loaded on a truck and had number 450.


It was the mockup on its way to the tram museum.


https://www.sparvagssallskapet.se/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=34536


----------



## dj4life

Sorry for a mistake. Indeed, the buses are run on ethanol/biogas and not electricity. It is the cables that confused me pretty much. 
Thank you for your comments and some interesting information about the new tram.


----------



## Svartmetall

dj4life said:


> Sorry for a mistake. Indeed, the buses are run on ethanol/biogas and not electricity. It is the cables that confused me pretty much.
> Thank you for your comments and some interesting information about the new tram.


That's okay. Thanks for finding all these photos and your info about the trams! 

I want to go out and take some more photos of transport here, however, my photo host is almost maxed out!


----------



## Swede

Eurotram said:


> So I see that works are going on :cheers:
> As I saw that place for the last time (alive,of course) in September,there were only rails (no traction poles or wires like on most part of Karlsbodavägen).
> But when are they going to put rails and wires on a viaduct crossing the railtrack and join two parts of new tram track (you know,I mean with that part of track going by Solna Business Park; I don't remember name of that street)?
> 
> BTW: that older rolling stock is still in use on T10 line?I saw those thrain there only in rush hour so maybe there are a history already...?


The old subway cars are still around, yes. Will be for a few years yet, until the next generation of cars are delivered - and the bidding on that contract hasn't begun yet. 

The rail and wires are already up on that bridge  In fact, they've done a test-run from Alvik to about 15m short of Solna Centrum!


----------



## gincan

Eurotram said:


> BTW: that older rolling stock is still in use on T10 line?I saw those thrain there only in rush hour so maybe there are a history already...?


They are not that old though, built 1985-1989 so 23 to 27 years old. A subway car can run for 40 years perfectly fine, in Stockholm they usually have a lifespan of 35-40 years, for example many of the cars delivered in the 1950s still ran at the end of the 1990s, some close to 45 years in service.


----------



## Maadeuurija

Does anybody know where I can find a map of the Tvärbanan extension?


----------



## C30

Maadeuurija said:


> Does anybody know where I can find a map of the Tvärbanan extension?


Will this one do?

http://sl.se/Global/Bilder/Om_sl/SL-planerar-och-bygger/tvarbanan/illustration%20Solnagrenen.pdf


----------



## Svartmetall

Maadeuurija said:


> Does anybody know where I can find a map of the Tvärbanan extension?


Right here for you. This is the official map.

EDIT: C30 got there before me on this one! :lol:


----------



## Maadeuurija

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## dj4life

Swede said:


> The rail and wires are already up on that bridge  In fact, they've done a test-run from Alvik to about 15m short of Solna Centrum!


Very nice video! Finally, a test driving was done on the new line.


----------



## dj4life

If talking about the same video, the one can notice a side mirror being deformed after hitting a sign at 1:05 min.:


----------



## Svartmetall

Hahaha! That's a bit of a "whoops" moment for the testers.


----------



## dj4life

Svartmetall said:


> Hahaha! That's a bit of a "whoops" moment for the testers.


It seems so. Hopefully, this incident was not ignored. Otherwise, all the trams, operated in this line will have a specific mark. :lol:


----------



## Svartmetall

*Tvärbanan Update*

*Sundbyberg*




























*Solna*


----------



## Svartmetall

*Tunnelbana Pictures*

*Solna Centrum*



















*Näckrosen*


----------



## dj4life

Great pictures, Svartmetall! Good to see the expansion of the light rail system going fast.


----------



## dj4life

Some more good *news* for Stockholm and this great thread. 










'Alstom' has won a €440m order from the Swedish public transport authority Storstockholms Lokaltrafik (SL) to deliver *46* new Coradia Nordic regional trains. 
The new train order is part of an agreement signed in 2002 between Alstom and SL to replace the aging locomotive fleet on SL's network and extend its service.
Scheduled to be delivered in 2016, all 46 trains will be used to serve the lines of the greater Stockholm area, which brings the total number of Coradia Nordic trains ordered by SL to 129.

More information: http://www.railway-technology.com/n...-46-coradia-nordic-regional-trains-swedens-sl.


----------



## Swede

I'm guessing it means they'll replace the old trains and make the fleet bigger than today since deliveries will start the year before Citybanan opens.
"the aging locomotive fleet" is just flat out wrong though, SL doesn't have any locomotives in revenue service and hasn't since the 80s ('cept for a short time a few years back when old German commuter cars were used to keep services running when there was a problem with the new (or old?) commuter EMUs).


----------



## Northridge

dj4life said:


> If talking about the same video, the one can notice a side mirror being deformed after hitting a sign at 1:05 min.:


The camera man should have yelled stop there. Or maybe it was a show off?


----------



## Svartmetall

Very, very pleased about further orders for the Coradia - they're excellent trains.


----------



## Mr_Dru

I love those metro stations, they look very unique with all the rocks and art.


----------



## LeifSpangberg

Some new Tunnelbana videos, from the southwest part of Stockholm
-




-




-




-




 
-

/Leif


----------



## dj4life

Buses:

http://www.getintravel.com/stockholm-sweden/stockholm-city-guide-buses-in-the-city-traffic










Route 69 bus by Tomasz Nowak, on Flickr

Some time ago 'Stockholms Lokaltrafik' has set a goal of having the most buses run on the alternative fuels. Nowadays more than a half of the buses operated in the city and whole the region are either hybrid buses, either run on ethanol, hydrogen.


----------



## Swede

True, there are many other new lines/extensions that are clearly a higher priority. If/when it is built I hope it is: standard gauge, has stations with passing express tracks, has a connection to Norrtälje harbour, has spurs into a few industrial areas, has a connection towards Arlanda (using that proposed line, with a track that makes it possible to go straight ARN-Norrtälje).


----------



## Svartmetall

Swede said:


> True, there are many other new lines/extensions that are clearly a higher priority. If/when it is built I hope it is: standard gauge, has stations with passing express tracks, has a connection to Norrtälje harbour, has spurs into a few industrial areas, has a connection towards Arlanda (using that proposed line, with a track that makes it possible to go straight ARN-Norrtälje).


Agreed - that would be a good route as it would link up a lot of the north of Stockholm. Would be nice if the same line also looped around Stockholm to the west too.


----------



## Svartmetall

*Citybanan Construction Update (July-September 2012)*


----------



## Svartmetall

*Transport Photos 2012 10 13*

*Tunnelbana*

*Universitet Station Red Line Tunnelbana*

I have photographed this station before so I've not taken many, just a couple of different perspectives. 





















*Bergshamra Red Line Tunnelbana*





















*Huvudsta Blue Line Tunnelbana*


----------



## chornedsnorkack

Does anyone have a map of wide and narrow gauge railways of Uppland?


----------



## Svartmetall

You mean the Roslagsbanan? Wikipedia has a little map of the Roslagsbanan.

As for the standard gauge, not sure.


----------



## K-J N.

On sunday 14 the construction of citybanan was open to the public at Torsplan.









Looking back the que was building up fast.






















































Fika.


----------



## shree711

How is the MTR handling the Stockholm metro? Is it doing alright?


----------



## Svartmetall

shree711 said:


> How is the MTR handling the Stockholm metro? Is it doing alright?


Okay as far as I can see. SL executes almost total control over service provision etc, so as far as I can tell MTR have very little leeway.


----------



## Svartmetall

*Photo Update 2012 10 21*

All photos were taken by me.

*Jakobsberg Bus Terminal*

























































*Citybanan at Årstaberg*


----------



## Svartmetall

*Spårväg syd*









Image hosted on YIMBY all credit to YIMBY. 

A 14km long light rail link in southern Stockholm has been given the provisional green light recently. The light rail line will link key nodes in southern Stockholm and new employment centres in Huddinge and Stockholm as well as improving connectivity between the tunnelbana by connecting both red lines, and the pendeltåg to the tunnelbana. Construction is scheduled to be completed in 2020 on the first stage between Skärholmen and Flemmingsberg.


----------



## dj4life

Great news and updates, Svartmetall! :applause:


----------



## dj4life

Some pictures of the various means of transport in Stockholm:

*Tunnelbana* - a metro system


Split Decision - (Stockholm, Sweden) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr

*Pendeltåg* - a suburban railway system 


SJ X10 @ Stockholm by Steven De Haeck, on Flickr


SL X60 6054 @ Stockholm Central by Wesley van Drongelen, on Flickr

*Roslagsbanan* - an old remaining narrow gauge system that is still an enjoyable ride nowadays:


Roslagsbanan Vallentuna by KanalSL, on Flickr

Hope, no one minds me complementing the thread with some pictures and comments like these.


----------



## dj4life

Let's wake this great thread up with some pictures with buses:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/millbro/8237796630/


2011-001396 by Werner Nystrand, on Flickr


2011-001399 by Werner Nystrand, on Flickr


Buss 3 by roymartensson, on Flickr

and a few retro ones:


FUS106, Scania-Vabis, Norrmalmstorg 1977. by klintan77, on Flickr


Buss och spårvagn på Munkbron 1964 by Spårvägsmuseet, on Flickr


----------



## Antje

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-21030211
It was the Saltsjöbanan, and this is not Grand Train Auto.


----------



## Nexis




----------



## Svartmetall

Antje said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-21030211
> It was the Saltsjöbanan, and this is not Grand Train Auto.


This story baffled me when I read it this morning. Cleaner stealing a train - things just took a turn for the perverse really.


----------



## Swede

That belongs in the Subways & Urban Transport Stockholm thread  It's a suburban railway, you see. The rail line is exclusively used by Saltsjöbanan.


----------



## Svartmetall

Swede said:


> That belongs in the Subways & Urban Transport Stockholm thread  It's a suburban railway, you see. The rail line is exclusively used by Saltsjöbanan.


Moved.


----------



## Swede

adding my comment from the infra-thread in the local Stockholm forum:
This might lead to a new signalling system, especially since the line doesn't have any ATC yet(!). Since the Tvärbanan LRT is getting a new signalling system this year it would make sense to get the same on this line too. There have been plans to connect the two lines for a decade (tho it has never had everyone's support) so getting the same signalling and eventually the same cars makes a lot of sense IMO. Oh, and obviously it should be double tracked where it is not and the level crossings should be eliminated as far as possible.


----------



## Swede

Svartmetall said:


> *Citybanan Construction Update (July-September 2012)*



here's the next one, which was just posted on youtube:


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Excellent, thank you for posting. I'd not got round to it yet!


----------



## C30

New photos on the Citybanan Flickr page


5925-118728 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-118766 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-120637 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-121380 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-122261 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-121813 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-128873 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-129425 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-129357 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


Citybanan söder 120906 0141 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


Citybanan söder 120828 3051 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


Citybanan söder 120828 3031 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


Citybanan söder 121025 1341 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall

Great update - thanks for sharing Citybanan's photos. It's incredible to see how well things are progressing, and, coupled with that, how well media relations are handled on this project.


----------



## dj4life

Tunnelbana train between the bridges at Johanneshov:


Under the bridges by EnJork, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Some pictures of Stockholms subway station art (tunnelbana):


Untitled by da.elesina, on Flickr


Untitled by da.elesina, on Flickr


Untitled by da.elesina, on Flickr


Untitled by da.elesina, on Flickr


Untitled by da.elesina, on Flickr


Untitled by da.elesina, on Flickr


Untitled by da.elesina, on Flickr


Untitled by da.elesina, on Flickr


Untitled by da.elesina, on Flickr


Untitled by da.elesina, on Flickr


Tunnelbana by [email protected], on Flickr


Untitled by da.elesina, on Flickr


Tunnelbana by Cubilla Milan, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

And this is how the new trams of Stockohlm look like:




























More information is available at the official site of the manufacturer CAF: www.caf.es/en/productos-servicios/proyectos/proyecto-detalle.php?p=53.


----------



## Falubaz

^^Wow, the seats with the system map on them are cool idea!


----------



## Svartmetall

They do look good! The seats are a nice touch, except when we expand the system. Are they going to update the seat covers then? :colgate:


----------



## Swede

^I hope they update the pattern as the network changes. Only changing the actual seats when needed though. That way we'll see different patterns next to eachother. The same colours and the same style but slightly different lines


----------



## loefet

They look really nice, you don't think that Gothenburg can borrow a few of them


----------



## dj4life

Some pictures from the Citybanan construction site (the period when the pictures were taken is autumn 2012 - winter 2013):


Cranes by skrotmumrik, on Flickr


Citybanan Fotodokumentation by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-121999 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-121813 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-122261 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-121877 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

this picture was taken in spring 2012:


IMGP5070 res 900 by Grishasergei, on Flickr

Can't wait to see a new update! :banana:


----------



## dj4life

And some pictures from the official Facebook *page* dedicated to the project:


----------



## dj4life

*Sundbyberg railway tunnel*

Hopefully, another exciting railway project will come true. 
A new railway tunnel for commuter trains will be constructed in the urban area of Stockholm. 
The railway tracks (2+2) and stations will be constructed in a new railway tunnel which will be located between Marabouparken and the border between Sundbyberg and Solna municipalities (Central Sundbyberg). The new tunnel under Sundbyberg is a part of the regional project 'Mälarbanan'. 

(c) sunbyberg.se









Some time ago the financing was approved only for the first stage of the project and no construction works were started. However, yeasterday it was officially approved that both stages of the project are financed and the construction work may start soon [after the final approval during the kommunal meeting on 25th of March]. 

(c) sunbyberg.se









More information: Sundbyberg stad, Trafikverket, Stockholm Projekt.


----------



## Swede

I used to work in one of the buildings on that map! the rail line creates a real division of the city today. Worth noting is that the rail line is the reason the city exists at all, it was started as a rail-suburb of Stockholm (an old-school TOD, if you will). 

The plan is a good one, and I hope it starts as soon as possible. The dream scenario would be to tunnel it "all the way", i.e. So far that the commuter lines connect to Citybanan underground. Would be awesome, but sadly Solna City doesn't have 2G€ laying around for that use.


----------



## dj4life

A video presentation of how the tunnel (_sänktunnel_) will be constructed under Riddarfjärden (between Söder Mälarstrand and Riddarholmen) in Central Stockholm (a stage of the project 'Citybanan'): 





Credits to Trafikverket.


----------



## city_thing

Stockholm (and the rest of Sweden) seems to be putting some serious heavy investment into public transport. Is there any reason for this, or has it always just been like this?

It's certainly an amazing system. Svartmetall must feel like he's in Valhalla after living in PT-deprived Auckland for so long.


----------



## NordikNerd

city_thing said:


> Stockholm (and the rest of Sweden) seems to be putting some serious heavy investment into public transport. Is there any reason for this, or has it always just been like this?
> 
> It's certainly an amazing system. Svartmetall must feel like he's in Valhalla after living in PT-deprived Auckland for so long.



The green and socialist left has always rewarded public transport and put a lot of investment in to it, which I think is good.

I personally think that the Stockholm subway is very underutilized due to sparse population density It is almost empty after/before rushhour compared to the metro systems in St Petersburg & Moscow which are always busy with many passengers, rush hour means serious crowds and that you have to squeeze yourself into the subway car, that rarely happends in Stockholm.


----------



## Svartmetall

NordikNerd said:


> The green and socialist left has always rewarded public transport and put a lot of investment in to it, which I think is good.
> 
> I personally think that the Stockholm subway is very underutilized due to sparse population density It is almost empty after/before rushhour compared to the metro systems in St Petersburg & Moscow which are always busy with many passengers, rush hour means serious crowds and that you have to squeeze yourself into the subway car, that rarely happends in Stockholm.


Both cities are much bigger than Stockholm and have much larger systems and riderships. The other reason is that the Stockholm tunnelbana is the largest system per capita in the world, closely followed by Oslo. That means we have far more metro per person than any other country. 

That said, the utilisation rate of the Stockholm tunnelbana is quite high based on length even though the ridership in this estimate is undercounted (it's off according to the latest SL figures). As for squeezing onto the tunnelbana - the central sections of the green line and the northern sections of the red line are certainly like this for almost an hour during rush hour - take it from a daily commuter who gets squashed against the door of the train...


----------



## C30

Citybanan once again. Please don't quote this whole post, or post more photos on this page, for that matter...

Älvsjö:

Citybanan söder 130129 0061 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

Under the central station, mostly fit-out now:

5925-135635 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-135364 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-135402 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-135676 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-135679 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-135685 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-135523 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-135721 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

Odenplan:

5925-136668 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-136640 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-136690 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-134164 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

Riddarholmen and Söderström, preparing for the sinking of the tunnel:

Citybanan söder 130305 1381 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

Citybanan söder 130225 0031 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

Citybanan söder 130226 0831 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

Mariagårdstäppan concrete tunnel:

Citybanan söder 130305 1781 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

Citybanan söder 130128 3621 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

Tomteboda:

IMG_1892 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

Previous major updates:
From the air, the summer of 2011
Autumn 2011
Summer 2012, 1
Summer 2012, 2
Autumn+winter 2012

As always, more photos are available on the Citybanan Flickr page


----------



## Falubaz

C30 said:


> ...Please don't quote this whole post, or post more photos on this page, for that matter...


Then for the next time post just few pics per one single post, let's say 3, max 5 pics.


----------



## FabriFlorence

I heard about a project of a 4th (orange?) metro line proposed by the green party. Someone can tell me something more?


----------



## datoriprogram

FabriFlorence said:


> I heard about a project of a 4th (orange?) metro line proposed by the green party. Someone can tell me something more?


This is their proposal:









You can head over to the Swedish forum where it's being discussed  We try to keep most of our posts in English.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Coupled with that you also have the Social Democrats talking about a new line too. Theirs takes a rather different route, though. Really, there needs to be a hybrid solution as both parties have good ideas, but as stand alone ideas both ideas aren't that great (for example, in this proposal by MP above, the line should never branch at Fridhemsplan and go through Bromma and should not duplicate the green line between Brommaplan and Alvik. That area is best served by light rail really - especially after the blue line extension to Barkarby.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Does Stockholm really need more metro lines or is it well enough served by the system it already has?


----------



## NordikNerd

Nouvellecosse said:


> Does Stockholm really need more metro lines or is it well enough served by the system it already has?


Absolutely not. Besides the metro there are trams and commuter trains.

The metro is needed in densely populated areas, all those dense areas already have metrolines, the proposal from the green party is to build a metro line in sparsely populated residential areas where there already are buses, trams and commuter trains.

I think a medium sized city like Stockholm needs trams instead of new metro lines. There used to be an extensive network of trams in the 1960's why not put some effort into rebuild that.

There were plans to build a metro to the northeast suburb of Täby in the 1970's and demolish the narrow gauge comuter trains because some bourgeois living along the line would like to get rid of the "noisy" trains. But the metroplans were canceled thank God. The metro is not needed in those northeast suburbs.


----------



## dj4life

The population in the city and, especially, the suburbs is growing fast (the number of the public transportation users is increasing). Also, the lack of interchange stations is already causing discomfort for the passengers. 

Ideally, the new, strategically located, subway line would help to increase the capacity of the system to a more sufficient level (the system would be more prepared for the population increase) and distribute the rush of people more evenly. Moreover, the existing lines would be more interconnected with each other (the passengers would save more time when having more options for intergange between the lines).


----------



## dj4life

NordikNerd said:


> Absolutely not. Besides the metro there are trams and commuter trains.


Arguably. Indeed, a fairly good system already exists. However, it is not clear for how long will it serve the increasing population properly. 



NordikNerd said:


> The metro is needed in densely populated areas, all those dense areas already have metrolines, the proposal from the green party is to build a metro line in sparsely populated residential areas where there already are buses, trams and commuter trains.


That is correct. There have been many proposal presented recently and only one is investigatied seriously - the extention of a blue line to Nacka. 
The other proposals, including the one presented by the Green Party, are more like ideas for the public debate, which can be changed/modified when the process of investigation starts. Also, the period of planing and constuction is quite far away in the future and it is good that we think about the possibilities of making the public transportation (in a growing city) to be more attractive and accessible already now. 



NordikNerd said:


> I think a medium sized city like Stockholm needs trams instead of new metro lines. There used to be an extensive network of trams in the 1960's why not put some effort into rebuild that.


Nowadays Stockholm is a fairly large city with a lot of skattered suburbs where population is growing and such areas should be integrated with the center of agglomeration more properly.
Trams and the ligt-rail system are already a prioritised mean of transport in terms of investment.
A part of the _city tram_ system has been reconstructed [project "SpårvägCity"]. There are plans to prolonge the line to Ropsten via a newly built area in Norra Djurgården [project "Norra Djurgårdsstaden"].
Also, the light-rail system is being expanded during these days (a new line Alvik-Solna Centrum will be opened next year. Later it will be extended to Kista). The extention of the network southwards (Älvsjö-Flemingsberg) is planned, as well [project "SpårvägSyd"]. A combination of the new lines and tram cars of a larger capacity should be enough to secure a better communication between these areas. 



NordikNerd said:


> There were plans to build a metro to the northeast suburb of Täby in the 1970's and demolish the narrow gauge comuter trains because some bourgeois living along the line would like to get rid of the "noisy" trains. But the metroplans were canceled thank God. The metro is not needed in those northeast suburbs.


Stockholm is an interesting city which is surrounded by many suburbs of a various size. Täby is a fairly large (pop. over 60 000 people) suburb that is quite far from the center and nowadays people travel with the narrow-gauge trains to Stockholm, like years ago. Even though _Roslagsbanan_ is a really nice and enjoyable ride, the romantism is over during the rush hours when many people cannot find a seat or space in a wagon. The planned replacement of the existing cars with the new ones may be a decent sollution for some time, yet this might not help in the future. 

I, personally, am not a big supporter of the costly investments for something that may not pay off in the future or might not improve the situation more quickly. However, a strategically panned expansion of the subway system (most likely, a combination of the existing ideas/proposals) would benefit Stockholm in the future for sure. At least, more investments to the public transportation could benefit Stockholm (and the region) and strengthen its image of an environmentally-friendly city more than than construction of big road tunnel system and parking places under the parks and urban areas [f.e. project "Förbifart Stockholm"].


----------



## Svartmetall

NordikNerd said:


> Absolutely not. Besides the metro there are trams and commuter trains.


Yep, but there are missing connections and areas that need better rail cover. Nacka is an obvious portion of the city without cover and that is undergoing expansion. It has almost universal support for tunnelbana expansion out to there - and actually has been on the plans for many, many years. 



NordikNerd said:


> The metro is needed in densely populated areas, all those dense areas already have metrolines, the proposal from the green party is to build a metro line in sparsely populated residential areas where there already are buses, trams and commuter trains.


No, a lot of the areas on the map are quite dense and certainly the link between Södermalm and Kungsholmen is very much needed. 



NordikNerd said:


> I think a medium sized city like Stockholm needs trams instead of new metro lines. There used to be an extensive network of trams in the 1960's why not put some effort into rebuild that.


No, absolutely not. Vienna, Munich and Oslo are all looking at investing far more in their metro systems for the simple reason that they have the best moving capacity and the best capture for patronage. 



NordikNerd said:


> There were plans to build a metro to the northeast suburb of Täby in the 1970's and demolish the narrow gauge comuter trains because some bourgeois living along the line would like to get rid of the "noisy" trains. But the metroplans were canceled thank God. The metro is not needed in those northeast suburbs.


Yes, it is. Täby is undergoing massive expansion around the centrum and there are plans for further densification in the area. A better connection to the rest of the city is needed and I can see why the Greens say that a link at Universitetet to an extended red line that goes to Täby is needed. Would really open that area up greatly. 

Remember, there is massive population growth in Stockholm. We can't let our infrastructure fall behind.


----------



## dj4life

Also, a good integration of Hagastaden which is already under construction between Stocholm and Solna will be needed.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Interesting mix of responses.

The reason I am curious is that Stockholm is said by some to be the urban area that has the greatest length metro system relative to the population (an urban area of 2 million with a metro system of 110km). So it seemed a bit strange to think it would need significant further expansion such as an entire new full length line. Based on the standards of most cities, it is built well enough to even withstand significant population growth before needing to be expanded.


----------



## gincan

Nouvellecosse said:


> Interesting mix of responses.
> 
> The reason I am curious is that Stockholm is said by some to be the urban area that has the greatest length metro system relative to the population (an urban area of 2 million with a metro system of 110km). So it seemed a bit strange to think it would need significant further expansion such as an entire new full length line. Based on the standards of most cities, it is built well enough to even withstand significant population growth before needing to be expanded.


Actually, the metro is closing in on capacity constrains during rush hours, if nothing is done, they will have to begin using door pushers Tokyo style in the not so distant future, at lest in T-Centralen station.

Unfortunately this was not foreseen during the planing phase of the system, they calculated a certain population and didn't realize that cities grow over time, or that Stockholm would grow this much. So now some stations are already to small and can't be expanded, T-Centralen is impossible to expand for example. Longer trains would solve some congestion but that is not possible.

So the only long term solution is to build new lines.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

That's quite interesting actually. It's a great thing that the system is so well used.


----------



## dj4life

Some more pictures of the new trams have been published. I put all the images (the newer and the ones that were published earlier) together:

(c) caf.es









(c) caf.es









(c) caf.es









(c) caf.es









(c) caf.es









(c) caf.es









(c) caf.es









More information about the new Stockholm trams that were manufactured by CAF: www.caf.es/en/productos-servicios/proyectos/proyecto-detalle.php?p=53.


----------



## Svartmetall

The new trams look nice. I'm looking forward to seeing them on the streets!


----------



## Swede

And it won't just be running in the streets  It'll be the standard tram/LRV for all of Stockholm afaik, so ti'll run on suburban dedicated ROWs as well.


----------



## Svartmetall

Swede said:


> And it won't just be running in the streets  It'll be the standard tram/LRV for all of Stockholm afaik, so ti'll run on suburban dedicated ROWs as well.


Aha, that's excellent news as this is a big improvement over the current Tvärbanan stock.


----------



## Swede

Just the fact that the doors are evenly spaced will be nice during rushhour. 
iirc some of the new deliveries will be going on the new bit of Tvärbanan (Alvik-Solna) to start with iirc.


----------



## Svartmetall

Swede said:


> Just the fact that the doors are evenly spaced will be nice during rushhour.
> iirc some of the new deliveries will be going on the new bit of Tvärbanan (Alvik-Solna) to start with iirc.


Yes I never quite understood the door arrangement on the current vehicles - it seemed very counter-intuitive. Any idea why they chose such a layout?

I'm looking forward to the summer to see the opening of that stretch (though that's not the only reason I'm looking forward to summer of course).


----------



## Swede

I think it had to do with perceived need for seats outweighing the need for 4 doors per side. But not enough to make 'em 2 doors per side. So they ordered 'em with 3 doors per side and since the model was made for having 4 doors per side (2 per side per segment) it got an uneven lay-out. New model will still have as many doors per side (with the same vehicle length) but since they'll be evenly spaced I think it'll be a real improvement.


----------



## datoriprogram

They look very nice! Very "Stockholmish"/"SL:ish"  As of yet I don't really use the tram much except for one ride every week, but hopefully that'll change. It's quite relaxing compared to buses and subway (although the subway also is kind of relaxing).


----------



## Svartmetall

datoriprogram said:


> They look very nice! Very "Stockholmish"/"SL:ish"  As of yet I don't really use the tram much except for one ride every week, but hopefully that'll change. It's quite relaxing compared to buses and subway (although the subway also is kind of relaxing).


Indeed, funny how we all seem to find the railway more relaxing than buses... I find buses stressful myself.


----------



## Swede

Yeah, trams are just plain nicer to ride than buses. I too think they're looking real SL:ish  the right shade of blue & a great fabric pattern.

Not sure if it's been mentioned in this thread, but there's also the A36 trams on the way for Lidingöbanan. The A36 is really the same model as these A35s, except they are one module longer. The reason for this is that that line isn't built for vehicles as long as a double-coupled A35. 

Also, with the increased services planned there's no plans for retireing any of the current Tvärbanan trams - they're all gonna be needed. Hopefully they won't be used as long as the current Lidingöbanan vehicles (nearly 70 years).


----------



## dj4life

These are really great news! kay: Thank you very much for sharing them with us, Sweden. Like many others, I can't wait to see and try the new trams once they are officially introduced to Stockholm.


----------



## Dahlis

Nouvellecosse said:


> That's quite interesting actually. It's a great thing that the system is so well used.


Stockholms geography is quite special, being situated on islands it is not convenient to travel to and in the inner city by car.


----------



## dj4life

Some fresh pictures of Citybanan projekt works:























































Source: Citybanan (official "Facebook" page).


----------



## Swede

http://www.svt.se/nyheter/regionalt/abc/tvarbanan-knyts-ihop-med-saltsjobanan
SVT ABC news story on a new deal to extend Tvärbanan to Sickla (creating an interchange station Tvärbanan-Saltsjöbanan) which will cost 410Gkr and take 3 years.

IMO: wunderbar!

I added it to my scribblemap of curernt & firmly planned Urban Rail in Stockholm. 
http://www.scribblemaps.com/maps/view/Gurre2
Currently in service rail:
http://www.scribblemaps.com/maps/view/Gurre1


----------



## dj4life

A few pictures of buses:


MAN by Tomek & Sylwia, on Flickr


Route 2 Stockholm Bus by Tomek & Sylwia, on Flickr


Hamngatan by Tomek & Sylwia, on Flickr


----------



## Swede

If you look at the street in the second pic you'll see three tram tracks next to eachother. It goes that way for a full block. 


EDIT: 
The first of the new trams/LRVs is in Stockholm now! Model A35 (using the local "name") vehicle #454

Quoting a post made two days ago on the sparvagssallskapet.se forum:


A32 said:


> Här kommer ett par bilder på den första A35 med nummer 454 som levererades till Bromma i natt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /A32 :wink:


Pics are of course (c) A32 on that forum.


----------



## Swede

Since no-one else has posted it yet, I guess it is up to me...


Beslut om byggstart av Tvärbanans Kistagren


> På frukostmötet i Kista Science City i morse blev det officiellt – byggstart för Tvärbanan till Kista Science City sker 2016. Det innebär att trafiken på Tvärbanan kan vara igång 2019.
> [...]
> Anders Lindström, förvaltningschef på trafikförvaltningen i Stockholms läns landsting, bekräftade beslutet om byggstarten för åhörarna på ett tidigt frukostmöte i Victoria Tower. Den tidigare risken om ytterligare försening av Tvärbanan till Kista är borta och bygget kommer igång inom tre år.


Tvärbana Kista in operation by 2019! That's the longer, outer northern branch of the LRT ring line.
Sh!t is really starting to happen in Stockholm 


Current urban rail system:












System in 2019
Except for Spårväg City to T-centralen and I haven't heard commitments lately about Spårväg City to Ropsten either.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Some massive projects to be finished by then - Citybanan, all Tvärbanan expansions, Spårväg City, new rolling stock and signalling for the Roslagsbanan and Röda linjen.

Fingers crossed for the extensions to the blue line and the new tunnebana line to Hagastaden to have started construction too.


----------



## Swede

Screencap from the local news of the new C30 subway cars. 96 have been ordered with an option for 80 more. The whole initial order is bound for the Red Line which is also getting a new signaling system, aiming for 30 trains per hour.


----------



## Svartmetall

As I said in the Swedish section, it's great to see longitudinal seating AND more doors per car too (as the drivers end of the C20's only have two doors). Hopefully this will increase capacity markedly in the new trains.


----------



## Swede

More doors is great as is longitudinal seating. One more thing about the doors: the seem to be (from both the drawing and one of the articles in the media) evenly spaced along the length of the car. I like that and wonder what it is based on, could there have been studies done on how that spacing affects how people use the doors? maybe fewer people bunched at the first segment of the car?


----------



## Svartmetall

Swede said:


> More doors is great as is longitudinal seating. One more thing about the doors: the seem to be (from both the drawing and one of the articles in the media) evenly spaced along the length of the car. I like that and wonder what it is based on, could there have been studies done on how that spacing affects how people use the doors? maybe fewer people bunched at the first segment of the car?


In fact, these trains look quite similar to a number of Japanese metro trains in their layout. Given the width of trains on the Stockholm tunnelbana, they're pretty close to Japanese dimensions too - definitely a move in the right direction as I didn't notice the same extent of bunching at the doors there as I do here (and in other places with stock that does force people to bunch near the closest doors).


----------



## Swede

A better screenshot:










got it directly from the source:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/fp6xhfuz7xi9jjb/Presentation pressträff C30 130521.pdf


----------



## Phill

btw those metro stations are awesome kay:


----------



## Woonsocket54

I read there was some damage to the system due to civil unrest. It seems the Swedes are a bit shy about it as I can't find any photos online.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ No, not really at all.


----------



## Minato ku

What is the ridership of Stockholm commuter railway network?


----------



## Svartmetall

Minato ku said:


> What is the ridership of Stockholm commuter railway network?


Around 85 million a year for the Pendeltåg. 
Around 16 million a year for the Roslagsbanan.

The buses and tunnelbana carry far more as you know (I can dig up figures for you if you like for all light rail lines and buses) - bus line number 4 alone carries around 20,000,000 a year!


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Thank you, I am also interested by bus and lightrail figures.


----------



## Swede

Woonsocket54 said:


> I read there was some damage to the system due to civil unrest. It seems the Swedes are a bit shy about it as I can't find any photos online.


Like Svartmetall said, there has not been any damage to the subway system due to the unrest (which is a limited number of people - all the affected 'hoods have up to over a hundred adult average citizens patrolling their area tonight).
There HAS been stones thrown at buses and iirc a shot fired at one (not sure about that) so the bus lines through those places have been shut down at night now afaik. Major headache for all the people working late/nights/early who live there and since these are poorer hoods there are quite a few.


----------



## Woonsocket54

I hope the people whose cars were burned make the GREEN choice and take transit instead.


----------



## Northridge

About the new trains. I see that a 4 car double set C30 is almost the same length as a 3 car triple set C20, so I guess that's the combination they will be run at?
I thought there where problems with that at curved stations and other infrastructure due to longer cars.

Longitudinal seats is a good idea. I wondered why Oslo didn't choose more seat of the type. But I guess it's a "damned if you do, damned if you don't" kind of thing.


----------



## Svartmetall

Minato ku said:


> ^^ Thank you, I am also interested by bus and lightrail figures.


Light Rail:
Saltsjöbanan: Approximately 7 million a year
Lidingöbanan: Approximately 4 million a year
Tvärbanan: Approximately 20.8 million a year
Nockebybanan: Approximately 3.4 million a year
Spårväg City: Approximately 6.3 million a year


All bus lines: Approximately 380 million a year. 

Tunnelbana: Somewhere around the 380 million a year mark according to the SL report.


----------



## Minato ku

Thank you.
Is it because it is more central that the Tvärbanan is much busier than all the other lines?


----------



## Swede

I'd say 5-10% because it is more central and 90-95% because it is a partial circle line just outside the urban core connecting 3 out of 5 subway lines heading out of the urban core as well as the commuter rail on one side of the city. All the other LRT connect to the subway at their city-end and then go out into the suburbs without connecting to anything but a few bus lines. 

I'm expecting a marked increase in Tvärbanan's numbers in 2015 with the partial opening later this year and full opening next year (after a few months complete shutdown of the entire line!) of the extension connecting (slightly further out) to the Blue subway line and the northern commuter rail branches. A couple of years after that it'll extend in the other direction to connect with Saltsjöbanan. It'll then connect at 8 places to other rail lines (all of those being radial lanes). It's a good thing it's getting a new signaling system so it'll be able to handle higher frequencies. 

btw the "...-banan" is the same word as the German "[die] ...-bahn"


----------



## suburbicide

Northridge said:


> Longitudinal seats is a good idea. I wondered why Oslo didn't choose more seat of the type. But I guess it's a "damned if you do, damned if you don't" kind of thing.


Firstly, Oslo metro cars are very wide, 40 cm wider than Stockholm, so you'd lose more seats. Second, Oslo metro is really not that crowded. It wouldn't make sense to do it.


----------



## Northridge

^^It wouldn't make sense to make it 100% longitudinal, but some more seats of the type I think would make some sense since there are complaints about overcrowding, even here in Oslo. And that they are wider is an argument of doing it in itself. You could also argue that stations stops would be quicker since people tend to easier walk inside a car when it spacious than not.
Anyways, not a big problem for me, just something I think could be useful.


----------



## suburbicide

Northridge said:


> . And that they are wider is an argument of doing it in itself.


This argument is not self-evident to me, so you would have to expand on that. I think it's quite the opposite, since 2x3 seating has more seats than 2x2 and lose more seat capacity with longitudinal seating.


----------



## Svartmetall

Perhaps it would be a good idea to discuss widening of Oslo metro carriages in the Oslo public transport thread here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=642824&page=6

Thanks!


----------



## Swede

Citybanan just uploaded an English version of their vid explaining the immersed tunnel under Söderström.


----------



## LeifSpangberg

Allow me to show some fresh videos...

-






-






-






-






-

/Leif, Stockholm


----------



## dj4life

Amazing videos! Thank you, Leif.  Also, nice to see a video with the red line which is the one I am using to get downtown.


----------



## LeifSpangberg

Thank you. So here are some more fresh videos, now from Saltsjöbanan...

-






-






-






-






-

/Leif, Stockholm


----------



## LeifSpangberg

I guess this is already mentioned on this forum, anyway
-
Next Friday, 21st of June, will be the last day when the old trams are running on Lidingöbanan in the north-east of Stockholm. After service in approx 65 years, or so, they will be transported to Cuba and planned to be in traffic on the Hershey-line...
-
The Lidingöbane-system will be closed for approx 18 months, and a big reconstruction for the tracks are planned as well as new cars. And maybe a new bridge...
-
So, here are some pics ans vids of the elderly fleet we have until next friday
-








-








-








-









-






-






-






-






-

To be continued

/Leif,Stockholm


----------



## Antonio227

Beautiful pictures.

And a pity. I always liked trams.


----------



## Svartmetall

Very glad that the Lidingöbanan will be upgraded. It feels a little outdated at the moment.


----------



## Swede

^this renovation will be great when it is done. Horrible for the people affected by it during the construcion period since it'll be so long, but afterwards the tracks and signalling will be better and new trams! The period up til now will be called "when the old trams ran" by many locals is my prediction.

___________________________

They've uploaded the English version of the May update for the Citybanan project now 







___________________________

EDIT:
A quick pic I took a few days ago from the #1 bus. Of three other #1 buses, all four within a hundred meters :\ We need higher priority for these trunk lines asap and more dedicated lanes. Preferably as tramlines.


----------



## webeagle12

silent_dragon said:


> Very beautiful interior decoration. :cheers:
> are those actual painted cave walls?


Please don't quote whole post with all pictures inside, really annoying.

But great pictures, beautiful stations


----------



## ScraperDude

I rode Arlanda express last week and it was great! Very fast. 
I took the commuter train back to the airport without luggage thank god and it took forever so Arlanda express is the way to go for sure! I didn't like how the airport charged an extra 75 sek to get on the commuter train and to get OFF the train at the airport! WTF?!? The lady said because it's a private station there is that fee. 
Also the entire time I was in Stockholm I never paid to ride the light rail to Grona Lund/Skansen. 
The first time a group of us tried to pay cash on the train the girl(ticket agent walking the train) said nevermind and that it was difficult meeting me in the first place. umm ok... lol then everytime I got on with my SL card that i never put money on I would show it, tell them theres no money on it yet and they would just shrug it off and walk on or tell me to top it off at a station. In the US they would have slapped a fine on me every time if i pulled that. So i wonder how many people abuse the light rail.


----------



## Svartmetall

ScraperDude said:


> I rode Arlanda express last week and it was great! Very fast.
> I took the commuter train back to the airport without luggage thank god and it took forever so Arlanda express is the way to go for sure! I didn't like how the airport charged an extra 75 sek to get on the commuter train and to get OFF the train at the airport! WTF?!? The lady said because it's a private station there is that fee.
> Also the entire time I was in Stockholm I never paid to ride the light rail to Grona Lund/Skansen.
> The first time a group of us tried to pay cash on the train the girl(ticket agent walking the train) said nevermind and that it was difficult meeting me in the first place. umm ok... lol then everytime I got on with my SL card that i never put money on I would show it, tell them theres no money on it yet and they would just shrug it off and walk on or tell me to top it off at a station. In the US they would have slapped a fine on me every time if i pulled that. So i wonder how many people abuse the light rail.


#1. The pendeltåg to the airport is intended for travellers who have more time, it is not a premium service. Arlanda is around 40km north of Centralstation, so it will take a decent amount of time to get there. The pendeltåg will take you there in 40 minutes, so an average of around 100km/h, which isn't a bad average speed. It takes twice as long as the Arlanda express, but when one factors in the fact that it is so far north, the pendeltåg travel time doesn't seem so bad.

The lady is dead right in saying that Arlanda station is privately owned by the airport, and thus you have to pay a gate fee to get off there, which is fair enough. It's still by far the cheaper option rather than the overly expensive Arlanda express. To avoid paying a charge, you can take the more frequent train to Märsta and catch a bus. This takes around 1 hour and is then completely covered by your SL card. It's the route I take to the airport to ensure I don't have to pay anything on top of my monthly card that I own.

#2. The light rail line to Waldemarsudde (via Skansen etc) is indeed a little poorly policed and ticket inspectors tend to give tourists the benefit of the doubt, but then it is up to you as a user to actually pay, and you should have loaded your card.


----------



## dj4life

*Saltsjöbanan* (the cars are slight modifications to an older model of Stockholm Metro train):


Vorortzug der Saltsjöbanan by kaffeeeinstein, on Flickr


----------



## 10011

Swede said:


> I love how they look like they're hovering a couple of dm above the ground.


Doesn't that gap seem awfully big? From a safety perspective... 

It looks like one could very well be run over by the train, instead of having the front acting like a plow throwing you to the side.


----------



## Swede

Good point! 
I predict future models will have a front and sidings (at least near the doors) that adjusts itself based on the road under it and which will extend fully if it senses someone on the ground in front of it. Might take 30+ years til it to works right, but once it does... it'll be on most urban trams.


----------



## dj4life

To wake the thread up..


IMG_2448 ed by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


IMG_2508 ed by BumbyFoto, on Flickr


----------



## LeifSpangberg

Some new Tunnelbane videos, this time from the elderly system I or lately known as the _green line..._

_-_





 
-





 
-





 
-





 
-

/Leif


----------



## dj4life

LeifSpangberg said:


> Some new Tunnelbane videos, this time from the *elderly* system I or lately known as the _red line..._


Really? It is more like a *student line*, I think. Two stations serve two large universities (SU and KTH). 

Great videos. Thank you for your effort.


----------



## Svartmetall

That's the Green line, DJ, he made a slight error. The green is definitely my favourite line group, though. Most frequent and best route through the city.


----------



## LeifSpangberg

dj4life said:


> Really? It is more like a *student line*, I think. Two stations serve two large universities (SU and KTH).
> 
> Great videos. Thank you for your effort.


Sorry, my mistake. Of course it should be the _green line_

BTW, here are some videos from the _blue line _or subway system III

-





 
-





 
-





 
-

/Leif


----------



## Svartmetall

In a way it is a shame I don't take the blue line more often as it is definitely the prettiest. But it barely has a presence in the city unfortunately so I rarely take it.


----------



## dj4life

Svartmetall said:


> In a way it is a shame I don't take the blue line more often as it is definitely the prettiest. But it barely has a presence in the city unfortunately so I rarely take it.


Do you live in northern part of Stockholm now?


----------



## Svartmetall

dj4life said:


> Do you live in northern part of Stockholm now?


Yep, on the student line and will do for the next three or so years. :lol:


----------



## dj4life

Svartmetall said:


> That's the Green line, DJ, he made a slight error. The green is definitely my favourite line group, though. Most frequent and best route through the city.


Sorry. I forgot in which lines the stations were located.


----------



## dj4life

Svartmetall said:


> Yep, on the student line and will do for the next three or so years. :lol:


Hey, and I lived near the red line and Roslagsbanan not so long ago. Do you reside in Mörby? 

My relation with the green line is more interesting, though. It was the first line of tunnelbana which I used to commute to the city center and back to the suburb where my relatives lived before moving elsewhere. Travelling with the subway was an interesting addition to the other holidays in Sweden experiences. That happened almost 9 years ago, but the good memories still remain.


----------



## Svartmetall

dj4life said:


> Hey, and I lived near the red line and Roslagsbanan not so long ago. Do you reside in Mörby?
> 
> My relation with the green line is more interesting, though. It was the first line of tunnelbana which I used to commute to the city center and back to the suburb where my relatives lived before moving elsewhere. Travelling with the subway was an interesting addition to the other holidays in Sweden experiences. That happened almost 9 years ago, but the good memories still remain.


Nope, not in Mörby. Bit closer to the city. I quite like the Roslagsbanan - just needs to be more frequent and have newer trains both of which are coming with the improvements they're doing on the line.


----------



## silent_dragon

why is it there are no platform screen doors?


----------



## Svartmetall

silent_dragon said:


> why is it there are no platform screen doors?


You could ask that about nearly every single metro system around the world, including the worlds most used (Tokyo). They are expensive to implement, and add an additional cost to running.

The new Citybanan stations being built now will have PSDs but whether they will be retrofitted to the metro network is another matter.


----------



## Swede

As I understand it SL, the ones who own the metro, have been opposed to PSDs before but have lately started opening up to the idea. My guess is we'll see it tested on at least one station before the decade is out. Right now my thoughts are they'll start with a straight station on one of the Green line's branches to the south. The Green line since it uses only one type of cars (C20), on one of the southern branches since the works will have less impact there and on a straight station since it'll be a litlle bit simpler to do.


----------



## Swede

It's just the map. Look at the map I linked to in my last post, zoom in on Sundbyberg.
That line-map SL has needs to go. It's needs to be tossed out and started over, create a new one with a design to handle changes that are planned and/or seriously discussed.

yeah, it's two separate lines using the same number. Which is bad IMO. The Solna branch should be called 22S at least.


----------



## Agent_007

> It's just the map. Look at the map I linked to in my last post, zoom in on Sundbyberg.


Yeah, I see now.



> That line-map SL has needs to go. It's needs to be tossed out and started over, create a new one with a design to handle changes that are planned and/or seriously discussed.


Yes, and the new scheme would be really interesting! I wonder how they would draw the new Spårväg City stops next to the Central station in the future. The problem here is that both "Sergels torg" and "Centralen" tram stops will have ONE transfer metro station (T-Centralen). It's quite difficult to depict that using the current SL style.

By the way, in Russia, where I'm from, we had a competition in January in order to choose the best new scheme of the Moscow Metro. Some professional designers took part in that. The old scheme (JPG) was really ugly. Fortunately, now we have the new one (GIF). It's not perfect but, at least, it's nice-looking. Probably you need something like our competition in Stockholm.


----------



## Swede

After reading your post, I suggested that to the transit agency on their facebook page. They were not dismissive. So we'll see how it goes... 

_____________________________

Found this document linked to on the Swedish Tram Society's forum:
http://www.sll.se/Handlingar/Trafik...nriktningsbeslut Trafiknämnden 2013-11-12.pdf

Mostly about how the current subway car fleet needs renovation sooner than initially planned since they have been in heavier use than was planned. 
Part of the plan is a re-design of the interior layout, with one side having longitudinal seating to both make more space for standing passengers and to make people move to the free seats in other parts of the car instead of clogging up near the doors. Which side in longitudinal and which retains the old layout will switch at each door. Like so:


----------



## Svartmetall

One thing they clearly need in Stockholm are more grab rails from the ceiling for standees. It can be incredibly difficult at present in the C20s to find somewhere to grab hold of in peak hour so you end up being thrown around (due to poorly calibrated acceleration/deceleration) more than on other systems.


----------



## mopc

Very similar model to the new Brazilian Tram in the Midwestern city of Cuiabá!











http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1397572&page=43


----------



## Swede

Both are CAF, so it makes sense. Should be the same model.


----------



## historyworks

The bogie arrangement is different - they are on different mechanical platforms. Just the CAF "nose" is in common.


----------



## gincan

The Stockholm tram is a custom design, it was the only chance for CAF to win the tender for the new tram. The other tram is the CAF Urbos model.


----------



## dimlys1994

Today from Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/news/europe/single-view/view/stockholm-agrees-metro-expansion.html
> 
> *Stockholm agrees metro expansion*
> 
> 12 Nov 2013
> 
> SWEDEN: The Swedish government, Stockholm municipality, Greater Stockholm and the councils of Solna, Nacka and Järfälla have agreed on a 19 km expansion of the Stockholm metro network. The parties will take joint responsibility for the SKr19·5bn project.
> 
> The Blue Line is to be extended southeast to Nacka Forum and southwest to Hagsätra via Gullmarsplan — a realignment of earlier plans for a branch to Hagsätra. In the northwest the line would be extended from Akalla to Barkarby in order to provide interchange with commuter services. A new housing development in Barkarby will be built. A branch from Odenplan to Arenastaden via Hagastaden is also to be built, to serve a rapidly growing area of the city.
> 
> Work is estimated to begin in 2016, with the first extensions opening in 2020, for completion by the mid-2020s. As part of the programme, 78 000 houses are to be constructed along the new routes.


----------



## Pierre50

Excellent news for two reasons:

1. Improve services in south bank
2. Avoid the present bottleneck through Gamlastan

I look very much forward to see the end of these works


----------



## Svartmetall

Definitely good that such a radical expansion of an already comprehensive system is occurring, however there are a few points to address (and a map to post) when I finish work.


----------



## Svartmetall

So, here we go. The map only shows the metro system, not the other rail systems in Stockholm.




Olov said:


> Alliansen has made a contribution to DN Debate and it seems to me that alternative 2 or 6 has been chosen for the extension of the blue line from Kungsträdgården to Nacka Forum. They also seem to have chosen to extend the blue line from Akalla and not Hjulsta for the extension to Barkarby station.
> Also on the illustrated map is a new line from Odenplan to Arenastaden via Hagastaden.
> The expansion and investment of new depots and vehicles will cost 25,7 billion SEK. The State, Stockholms County, Stockholm City, Nacka, Solna and Järfälla will stand for the cost and also commit to build 78.000 new residencies. An implement of congestion tax on Essingeleden from 2016 with a maximum level of 30kr and a rise of the inner city tax to 35kr will also contribute to the investment. Saltsjö-Mälarsjö link is excluded from the congestion tax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


There is another extension I think that should definitely be included - the extension of the (now blue line) from Hagsätra branch towards Älvsjö. It is also very worthwhile in thinking that the new line should be from S:t Eriksplan rather than Odenplan. The reason for this is that from S:t Eriksplan it is much easier to extend the line southwards (to provide a cross connection from Kungsholmen to Södermalm for example) whereas if it is built from Odenplan, the line is effectively a dead stop there.




Pierre50 said:


> Excellent news for two reasons:
> 
> 1. Improve services in south bank
> 2. Avoid the present bottleneck through Gamlastan
> 
> I look very much forward to see the end of these works


What bottleneck are you referring to? The tunnelbana has no bottleneck at Gamla Stan, only the pendeltåg does, and that is being rectified with the construction of Citybanan, a new pendeltåg tunnel under the whole city from Karlberg, via Odenplan, to a new underground pendeltåg station under Centralstation and then continuing underground to link up at Stockholm Södra and continue on its normal route with full separation of long distance and pendeltåg trains throughout the route in the south. The northern section will be separated upon completion of the Mälarbanan from the post terminal through to Kungsängen.


----------



## dimlys1994

Grey line is not planned yellow line, isn't it?


----------



## Svartmetall

I don't think they've decided on a colour yet for the line. At present it is just a spur line from Odenplan to connect to the new city district being built over the motorway and the new Karolinska Institute expansions/hospital expansions there. It will also proceed to the new Friends Arena and the Mall of Scandinavia (Scandinavia's new largest mall) that is under construction in Solna. Eventually it is envisioned to connect to Täby in the north eastern portion of the city.


----------



## dimlys1994

^^So we just wait for color, what a waste for me. I remember that half a year ago MTR draw masterplan for Stockholm Metro by 2070 with yellow line. I know that it is proposal but that's why I am curious when I saw new metro line


----------



## tunnel owl

Svartmetall said:


> I don't think they've decided on a colour yet for the line. At present it is just a spur line from Odenplan to connect to the new city district being built over the motorway and the new Karolinska Institute expansions/hospital expansions there. It will also proceed to the new Friends Arena and the Mall of Scandinavia (Scandinavia's new largest mall) that is under construction in Solna. Eventually it is envisioned to connect to Täby in the north eastern portion of the city.


I appreciate very much the blue line-extension to Nacka and the revival of the old plan to take other Hagsätra-branch of green line, good solutions survive. The Odenplan-branch is also a very old project, dating back from the time, where it was thought that Stockholm would have only one metroline with branches. The biggest part of this old project now served by blue line, so maybe this project is the most ambitous one. If it comes to Täby, the red line extension could have a revival, too. I don´t know if this yellow line is very realistic.

Very nice to see Stockholms tunnelbana extended, since 1994 there have been no efforts. They don´t take into account to extend Hjulsta branch to Barkaby because they want to have Kista served.

Kind regards


----------



## Svartmetall

dimlys1994 said:


> ^^So we just wait for color, what a waste for me. I remember that half a year ago MTR draw masterplan for Stockholm Metro by 2070 with yellow line. I know that it is proposal but that's why I am curious when I saw new metro line


Here is the map you're referring to. 









source


I quite like a few things about this map, but there is a lot missed out on this map too. Plus a lot of duplication of services like the tvärbanan. Not everything justifies a metro link in this map when light rail is currently doing the job of a number of these connections. The blue line extension to Nacka is just plain wrong in this map - Djurgården served by twin blue lines, but missing Sofia on Södermalm? Are you kidding?! I could go into more detail, but I'll let others express their views.


----------



## Svartmetall

tunnel owl said:


> I appreciate very much the blue line-extension to Nacka and the revival of the old plan to take other Hagsätra-branch of green line, good solutions survive. The Odenplan-branch is also a very old project, dating back from the time, where it was thought that Stockholm would have only one metroline with branches. The biggest part of this old project now served by blue line, so maybe this project is the most ambitous one. If it comes to Täby, the red line extension could have a revival, too. I don´t know if this yellow line is very realistic.
> 
> Very nice to see Stockholms tunnelbana extended, since 1994 there have been no efforts. They don´t take into account to extend Hjulsta branch to Barkaby because they want to have Kista served.
> 
> Kind regards


Indeed, instead of expansion of the metro system we've seen light rail, trams and the new Citybanan construction for the pendeltåg, but strangely the backbone of our system, the metro, has been rather neglected in terms of expansions, though not in terms of upgrades (a lot of stations are undergoing massive renovation, and new signalling systems and rolling stock are being purchased and present stock is being remodelled and renovated). That is definitely set to change now with this massive influx of investment. 

You're probably right about the Akalla branch being extended to Barkarby because of Kista in particular. I wonder whether they'll consider extending the other branch to Barkarby in combination to allow greater flexibility for all, but I doubt it as the costs would not be worth it I bet.


----------



## tunnel owl

Svartmetall said:


> Indeed, instead of expansion of the metro system we've seen light rail, trams and the new Citybanan construction for the pendeltåg, but strangely the backbone of our system, the metro, has been rather neglected in terms of expansions, though not in terms of upgrades (a lot of stations are undergoing massive renovation, and new signalling systems and rolling stock are being purchased and present stock is being remodelled and renovated). That is definitely set to change now with this massive influx of investment.


This reminds me of Berlin U-Bahn. Many works are carried out at stations, tunnels and trains as there is a certain satisfaction and age of the network making this necessary. But it´s also a political issue and I guess there are also that kind of people in Stockholm, telling that tram is cheaper and does it as well as metro. Well sometimes yes, but not every time.



Svartmetall said:


> You're probably right about the Akalla branch being extended to Barkarby because of Kista in particular. I wonder whether they'll consider extending the other branch to Barkarby in combination to allow greater flexibility for all, but I doubt it as the costs would not be worth it I bet.


If I recall correctly it was said,, that it is important to have a link between Kista and Barkaby, so that passengers arriving from Pendeltag in the north could easily change for blue line to Kista.

What I like about this map is the extension to Viksjö, which is the first time I see this district served. Also the extension from Skarpnäck further south has potential. But I think having to branches going to Täby is very strange if not even one came to reality today. As you know tuinnelbana should have substituted the Roslagsbanen which was not popular. Mörby centrum is built in a way that there has to be a completely new line to Täby now. I don´t know, but perhaps this is not the most important thing to do. 

Also intereresting is the revival of the old plan to have red line extended to Lidingö Centrum. In 1971, when the motorway was build, they cut the branch of Lidingöbanen going there. Maybe it would be cheaper to have this branch again, but then the bridge has to double-tracked again, which means it has to be renewed.

What I like is the clear project of having trunk lines with the same amount of branches at each side. The existing network and the planned one looks elegant like that in Munich.

Kind regards


----------



## Pierre50

Svartmetall said:


> Here is the map you're referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> 
> This map represents what I call relieving the bottleneck between north and south banks.
> 
> It means having one route between T centrallen and South Bank, + Pendeltag, is replaced by 3 alternatives between North and South banks 5New Yellow + New Blue + present way) + Pendeltag which is also being doubled itself.
> 
> The network will then be with more solutions instead of a full radial system. Connection bteween Green and Tellow branches at Alsvjö is also very interesting.


----------



## LeifSpangberg

Some more fresh videos, from the Blue Line / Metro system III

-






-






-






-






-






-

/Leif, Stockholm


----------



## Svartmetall

One of these days you'll capture me in your videos! :lol:

Good work!


----------



## dj4life

A nice video with the new and old tvärbanan trams being operated in the line Alvik - Solna Centrum - Alvik line:


----------



## LeifSpangberg

Thanks for showing my video. Below is a link to a Swedish newspaper ( in Swedish only, but with a nice Picture ), showing on the same place, what can go wrong when you drive a car with too much alcohol in the blood system...

The guy just took the wrong way. last tuesday.

http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/berusad-man-fastnade-med-bil-pa-tvarbanan/

BTW, here are two more videos from the same line






-






Svartmetall, are you in the opening day video ? 

/Leif


----------



## suburbicide

LeifSpangberg said:


> Some more fresh videos, from the Blue Line / Metro system III


Good videos, but those trains have the most annoying "doors closing" warning sound I've heard.


----------



## Svartmetall

LeifSpangberg said:


> Svartmetall, are you in the opening day video ?
> 
> /Leif


Haha, thankfully not! I just watched them to be sure, but I managed to avoid being in your videos at least! :lol:

I was there on opening day, though. Was a good fun ride. Nice little party atmosphere there too. The crowds of people interested in the opening was nice as well.


----------



## LeifSpangberg

Some more Tunnelbane / Metro videos. Most probably the last ones, as it is getting more difficult to shot videos now-a-days...






-






-






-






-






-

/Leif, Stockholm


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ How come you feel it's more difficult to shoot videos?

(Also, nice collection, thanks!)


----------



## infratecture

*Stockholm Metro*

The metro in Stockholm is one of the most spectecular metro lines in the world. Infratecture is the title of de research center of the Rotterdam University of applied sciences and is researching how to make integral infrastructure. One of the themes we are researching is the role of art within infrastructure. Are the passengers feeling more safe because of the art and are there more passengers then in simular lines? 
Please help us to find out what art can for making infrastructure more attractive.


----------



## xeror

There is a thread for Stockholm Metro already:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1354709


----------



## Svartmetall

Threads merged.


----------



## Agent_007

infratecture said:


> The metro in Stockholm is one of the most spectecular metro lines in the world. Infratecture is the title of de research center of the Rotterdam University of applied sciences and is researching how to make integral infrastructure. One of the themes we are researching is the role of art within infrastructure. Are the passengers feeling more safe because of the art and are there more passengers then in simular lines?
> Please help us to find out what art can for making infrastructure more attractive.


It seems to be a very interesting research theme! This is one of the moments when I'm really sorry that I'm in plasma physics but not in urban geography. 

I think that, generally, any forms of art don't make passengers feel more safe in public transport. As for me, the important things are the low crime levels in the city we're speaking about and the low degree of equipment wear.

However, it's very interesting to analyse art and its importance in subways. Let's compare the underground systems in Moscow and Stockholm from that point of view. I'm from Russia but I have been to Stockholm three times and I'm interested in its public transport so I can say something about this.

If you search for the Moscow Metro pictures in Google, you'll find out that it is one of the finest examples of Stalinist architecture. There are the Communist Party’s propaganda messages there. As Wikipedia says, "with their reflective marble walls, high ceilings and grandiose chandeliers, many Moscow Metro stations have been likened to an artificial underground sun". Indeed, the stations look pretty nice but believe it or not, when I go by the Moscow Metro, I feel myself as a foreign body there - both in peak and off-peak hours. I guess it is because the stations overwhelm me by their greatness and the artworks so I can't be at my ease and feel free. Probably, this is the point of Stalinist architecture.

The Stockholm metro was built during the rule of the Swedish Social Democratic Party. That period was characterized by the concept of people's home (folkhemmet) which means that the entire society ought to be like a small family, where everybody contributes. It seems to me that the aim to create such a society had an effect on the public spaces in Sweden, including the Stockholm metro which looks like a cozy and even restful place where everyone is happy. The artworks in the Stockholm metro have never been supposed to glorify the Swedish political leaders.  The other important thing that should be considered is the so-called Swedish minimalism that makes the artworks and stations look freely, naturally and with ease so the passengers feel at home there.


----------



## dj4life

This random compillation of pictures seem to be inspirational in an interesting way:


Toy Car Queue par frauwernersen, sur Flickr


Bridge par Aku Pöllänen, sur Flickr

vs.


The new cars par MauronB, sur Flickr


The snow-plower car on the new bridge par MauronB, sur Flickr


Sundbyberg par MauronB, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life

A new, 'live', commercial:


----------



## Swede

A few pics of the under construction rail bridge that will lift the incoming inter-city tracks above and past the local commuter rail tracks near Årstaberg. The point is to shift the tracks so that there will be no at-grade crossovers needed when the new Citybanan commuter rail tunnel is opened in 2017. 

Cool side-effect: people arriving to Stockholm by trains from the south will get a great view of the inner 'burbs (which are going to get quite a bit of development in the next couple of decades).



Rail bridge building itself! by Gustav Svärd, on Flickr


In need of change by Gustav Svärd, on Flickr


where the trains will land by Gustav Svärd, on Flickr


HSR? not really, no. by Gustav Svärd, on Flickr


Leaving Stockholm by Gustav Svärd, on Flickr


just a 3 more years til in service by Gustav Svärd, on Flickr


ending with a shot featuring an X60 commuter train.
still 09:19 by Gustav Svärd, on Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall

My little video of a walkthrough of Stadshagen station today (2014 06 01).


----------



## Svartmetall

Another of my videos taken today.


----------



## Svartmetall

Station tour of Universitetet this Sunday.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...irst-lidingoe-light-rail-vehicle-on-test.html
> 
> *Stockholm's first Lidingö light rail vehicle on test*
> 05 Jun 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _CAF Urbos Axle A36 low-floor light rail vehicle for Stockholm operator SL_
> 
> SWEDEN: The first of seven Urbos Axle low-floor light rail vehicles which CAF is supplying to Stockholm's SL is now being tested on the Petit Fôret test centre near Valenciennes in France.
> 
> Designated A36 by SL, the 1 435 mm gauge cars are similar to 15 A35 cars which CAF has supplied for the northern extension of Stockholm’s Tväbanan orbital light rail line, but have an extra intermediate section to increase capacity. The A36 cars are 40·6 m long and 2 650 mm wide, with 102 seats and space for 157 standing passenger at 4/m². The four-module cars are carried on five bogies, of which four are powered by eight ABB traction motors of 65 kW. This will give them a maximum speed of 90 km/h.
> 
> Both types of car have aluminium bodysides and roof, with a steel underframe and GRP cab ends enclosing a crash-resistant steel frame. The articulation is designed to enable them to operate around curves down to 17 m radius.
> 
> The A36 cars will operate on the 9·1 km Södra Lidingöbanan to the east of the capital, which runs from the Red Line metro terminus at Ropsten to Gåshaga on the island of Lidingö. This line was previously operated by a fleet of 21 much-rebuilt A30 and B30 trams dating from 1944, which ran as two-car and three-car sets. The line was closed in July 2013 for complete reconstruction, including a new depot, and is expected to reopen towards the end of this year, once the new cars have been commissioned


----------



## dj4life

Great news!


----------



## dj4life

*Keolis Adds MAN NGVs to Bus Fleet*












> The Swedish public transport company, Keolis Sverige AB, is *extending its fleet with 181 MAN Lion’s City urban buses, of which 127 will be MAN Lion’s City articulated buses with CNG and diesel drive units*. All of the vehicles meet the current, most stringent Euro 6 exhaust gas emission standards. Keolis will introduce the MAN Lion’s City fleet into the public transport network in Stockholm and the surrounding suburbs.
> The vehicles will be delivered from the beginning of June 2014 by the Swedish importer Svenska Neoplan AB, who will also be responsible for their servicing and maintenance. Svenska Neoplan AB will also provide ongoing technical support and assist Keolis personnel with training and know-how concerning the buses. (...)


More information: http://www.ngvglobal.com/keolis-adds-man-ngvs-to-bus-fleet-0321.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Yep, those are the bendy buses that I took. The interior is pictured above. Took another one tonight actually. Great to see them around Stockholm.


----------



## dj4life

This is great, my friend! You convinced me to try one of the new buses as soon as I come back to Stockholm.


----------



## onetwothree

2025 map looks great! Is the grey line to Arenastaden supposed to be a spur of the green line or does it terminate at Odenplan?


----------



## Svartmetall

onetwothree said:


> 2025 map looks great! Is the grey line to Arenastaden supposed to be a spur of the green line or does it terminate at Odenplan?


New line terminating in Odenplan. Possible extensions north to Täby via Bergshamra too.


----------



## dimlys1994

Installing new escalator from T-Centralen metro station to new Stockholm City station:

5925-1415433 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-1415425 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-1415380 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-1415395 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

_MG_5399 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-1415440 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall

New entrance at Odenplan! You can see the start of the entrance to Citybanan. Big improvement! Looking forward to it being finished!






Hornstull metro station had a BIG upgrade last year. Here's the upgraded station with new attached shopping centre. 






Waterfront tram ride. Beautiful part of the city.


----------



## dj4life

*Citybanan: Årstaberg section*



andrejt said:


> From last week > Progress of Citybanan section of a bridge for train at Årstaberg station


Hopefully, AndrejT doesn't mind a repost.


----------



## dimlys1994

Some metro extension maps from consulation website. Blue line southern extension:










New Grey line:










And Blue line northern extension:










And another website:
https://www.linjefarg.se/tavlingsregler


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

*Tvärbanan*
*Solna station*


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

*Some more photos I took. I really like how nice the infrastructure is. 
From Solna C to Solna Business Park*


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

*









Tvärbanan*


----------



## dimlys1994

Well, there it is. Updated map on urbanrail.net:


----------



## dj4life

Today the light-rail system (tvärbanan) got an fully functional extention to Solna station. It is now possible to travel from Alvik to Solna station with a tram and change to a suburban railway line to Märsta or Uppsala (via Arlanda airport) there.

*Nu trafikerar Tvärbanan Solna station*


----------



## dj4life

Looks like we will have a light-rail ring soon. 



dimlys1994 said:


> Well, there it is. Updated map on urbanrail.net:


----------



## dimlys1994

^^As you can also see from the map, Vreten station on Blue line was renamed today into Solna strand. Why they decided to do that? Is that self-promotion of the area?


----------



## Anders_W

Yes.

If you're a misantropist, you might say it is an expression of the triumph of love for one's own wallet - the hope is that the new "better" name will make the area more attractive, which in turn would boost the property values there.

The daily Dagens Nyheter had an article last week about these neologism projects going on in the Stockholm area. It's avaliable here: http://www.dn.se/sthlm/sa-doper-de-om-stockholm/. It's in Swedish, but Google Translate tends to be pretty good for Swedish <-> English. Please note that the article is written with a fair amount of irony, making fun of the intentions of the 'perpetrators'.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

dj4life said:


> Looks like we will have a light-rail ring soon.


Where do you see a ring? Particularly, what would the east side of the ring be?


----------



## :jax:

chornedsnorkack said:


> Where do you see a ring? Particularly, what would the east side of the ring be?


As mentioned I made a map (using Google Map Editor) based on VECTROTALENZIS' updates. The light rail (L/S), marked in red and pink, make some circle-ish scribble. However I don't think this circle will be closed soon, too many disparate systems, even if it were a good idea. 

This map doesn't include a proposed Solna-Täby line, as the route and type of this link wasn't too clear, nor if it actually is going to be built. 

I did add the south tram link (Älvsjö-Flemingsberg) based on textual description on where they wanted it.


----------



## :jax:

(( If anyone wants to improve the map, feel free. However it seems that the Google Map Editor is even less collaborative than the traditional Google Map editor (lower-case e). In the latter I could just check "anyone can edit". I haven't found that checkbox in Google Map Editor yet, but at least any editor can invite any other editor. 

The logic is simple, three layers (that's what you're allowed for free), the existing network, the proposed network, and alternative proposals. ))


----------



## chornedsnorkack

Shall the blue line between Skeppsholmen and Södermalm be the first crossing of Saltsjön anywhere east of Slussen?


----------



## dimlys1994

Interesting article about Stockholm City line:
http://www.therailengineer.com/2014/08/27/stockholms-solution-wasps/


----------



## Slartibartfas

I must admit I haven't figured the new t-bana line so far. To me, at least this first leg of it, looks fairly redundant to the Pendeltåg. In the first phase the improvements will be rather limited and barely worth the money, imho. Unless that corridor is creating a considerable ridership demand that can't be served by an improved Pendeltåg (Citybanan) system. So I guess the new line is all about further extensions across the centre.


----------



## Svartmetall

It is completely pointless at present. It should be more than a stub from Odenplan. The big thing is that it connects the new Hagastaden district as well as the Karolinska Sjukhuset and Karolinska Institutet to the tunnelbana network.


----------



## Swede

Yeah, the line as currently planned is not a good idea. I saw the passenger numbers SL predicts. They're embarrassing. About the same as Nockebybanan. 

A new North-South line that has interchanges with all the other lines and does not go by way of Centralen is a great idea. Thing is... This yellow line isn't that line. At all.


----------



## dimlys1994

Summer update on Citybanan, Odenplan station:


5925-1415546 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-1415532 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-1415508 Odenplans stationsbyggnad från torget by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-1415520 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-1415509 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

Excellent exit from T-bana station:


5925-1415759 Undersidan av takets trappstegsform över trappan till biljetthallen by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-1415507 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-1415761Formförundran by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-1415776 Odenplans stationsbyggnad åt Karlbergsvägen by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr

And this is City line station:


5925-1415898 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-1415912 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-1415723 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-1415855 Uppgång Vanadis stålstomme by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-1415844 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Station Odenplan kay:


----------



## dj4life

Love this image:



dimlys1994 said:


> Interesting article about Stockholm City line:
> http://www.therailengineer.com/2014/08/27/stockholms-solution-wasps/


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117027100&postcount=641

I thought, I'd read that article, but man that site is swarmed with malware..


----------



## dj4life

The design of the new Lidingöbanan trams CAF A36 will be "Landskap" that got the majority votes in the public poll. The first party of the new trams will be delivered on 22nd of october, then it will be tested in november and preparation works will be done before the official launch of traffic on 28th of March, 2015.










More information: *Lidingös landskap pryder ny vagn*


----------



## Svartmetall

A few pictures from the Stockholm Transport network. 

Firstly, starting with the blue line at Stadshagen station.






Followed by some photos of the Tvärbanan expansion. Here we start at Solna Centrum. Note the horrible modernist layout of Solna compared to the much nicer layout in other parts of inner suburban Stockholm. For some reason Solna Centrum really embraced the modernist planning style. I also thought it a shame they didn't put either a solid bed or grass down the Tvärbanan right of way. It looks a little ugly. 





The new CAF rolling stock on the Tvärbanan at Solna Station.



Interior of CAF rolling stock. 



Pendeltåg station at Sundbybergs Centrum. 



Interior of the Alstom Pendeltåg stock. 



Bonus shot at Stockholm Centralstation.


----------



## Svartmetall

Some more videos from Stockholm too (from me). 

Firstly - trains arriving on the blue line at Stadshagen. 







Blue line at Solna Centrum and a short tour of the station







Walking from Solna Centrum Tunnelbana Station to the new Tvärbanan station. They really need to sort these walkways out. They look terrible...







Tvärbanan arriving at Solna Centrum.







Short ride on the newest section of the Tvärbanan between Solna Centrum and Solna Station.







Tvärbanan ride between Solna Centrum and Sundbybergs Centrum (one of the best suburban districts in Stockholm in my opinion). 







Short video of a train arriving at Sundbybergs Centrum (and a few people saying hi to me)...







My citybound pendeltåg train arriving at Sundbybergs Centrum. 







A ride (in rapidly diminishing light) between Karlberg Station and Stockholm Centralstation on the pendeltåg. 







Views from the platform at Stockholm Centralstation. Note that there was a delay on the pendeltåg system due to security concerns (in other words, people behaving disgustingly). This is becoming more common...







Finally - the red line arriving (old Cx stock) bound for Mörby centrum at T-centralen.


----------



## dj4life

Good news for the tram/light-rail fans!

*Nu ska Spårväg City byggas ut*

A new tram line will connect T-centralen with Ropsten via Norra Djurgårdsstaden.


----------



## C30

dj4life said:


> Good news for the tram/light-rail fans!
> 
> *Nu ska Spårväg City byggas ut*
> 
> A new tram line will connect T-centralen with Ropsten via Norra Djurgårdsstaden.


Sorry to say, but that is typical recycling of information that has been up on the SLL website for months, if not years. It doesn't say anything that we didn't already know, and doesn't take into account the new political situation. There is a new city government, and on SLL level, M has grown more lukewarm when it comes to trams, and Christer G Wennerholm is also soon gone.

The line will probably get built anyway because of the large new depot under construction at AGA, but I don't think the political debate is over yet.


----------



## Svartmetall

The Roslagsbanan has been undergoing extensive upgrades to allow for more frequent service. Here are a few pictures of the Roslagsbanan in general.

First at Universitetet Station (near the Universitetet Tunnelbana station on the red line). 









At Täby Centrum (and a tour of the bus station). 





The bus terminal here looks really good now. There are glass doors preventing boarding until the bus pulls in. 



The glass door. 



When a bus pulls in, the letter lights up to indicate the door can open now. 



Roslagsbanan at Stockholm Östra Station.


----------



## Svartmetall

Some videos of my tour of the Roslagsbanan. 

Some views of the Saturday frequency in mid-afternoon at Universitetet station. The trains run pretty frequently. 












A new section of double track has been opened between Häganas and Österskär. This video shows the new stretch. Now a train services this section every 15 minutes. 












Trains at Täby Centrum station.







A long train ride from Roslags Näsby to Stockholms Östra station. 







Finally, a tour of Stockholms Östra station.


----------



## dj4life

What a great and extensive update! It aroused some good memories of me using Roslagsbanan a few years ago. Good to know that this light-rail system will be even more user-friendly from now own.  Thank you for this reportage. kay:


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ The timetable update was quite extensive. I mean, these are just those trains on the Täby Centrum branch. I mean a train every 5-10 minutes off-peak is nothing to be ashamed of in my opinion.


----------



## dj4life

Well, that is great improvement of the schedule.


----------



## Svartmetall

New hybrid buses that have been purchased and rolled out on inner city routes. Here is an example of one of the smaller buses (they also have large bendy buses). All the hybrids are electric/biofuel combinations.


----------



## dj4life

Svartmetall, you may be right about the dissadvantages. However, the good thing is that these (BRT) buses were promoted/premiered by Scania in their home market and (as far as I know) weren't ordered or purachsed nor by Keolis, neither by SL. Even if the order will be made, these buses may be adjusted to the need and regulations existing in our market. At the moment we can enjoy seeing/testing the buses as they are.
By the way, Scania VanHool Exqui.City are already tested/operated in some cities in Belgium, Italy and Switzerland.


----------



## dj4life

By the way, Keolis did purchase 170 new environmentaly-friendly buses 52 of which are MAN Lion's City Hybrid:









Source

Starting from december this year a few types of electric buses will be tested in Stockholm. Volvo is one of the manufacturers interested in the market of the capital city, too.


----------



## Svartmetall

I didn't say they were ordered or purchased. I just don't want them to even have a chance at being purchased. Also, I know full well what buses were purchased by Keolis, I take them every day and even posted a picture of one of them over the page complimenting the buses on how good they are (remember this post). 

I don't care if they're used elsewhere (though Belgium does not surprise me given Van Hool is Belgian), they appear to be completely impractical. I also don't support a manufacturer just because they're based in our country. Scania make very good buses, and the buses you posted earlier in the thread are an excellent example of that. Hybrid buses with Euro 6 emissions that are functional and do exactly what is required of our buses are the way forward, not these buses pretending to be trams. The sooner they are off the streets of Stockholm the better.


----------



## dj4life

The design of new tunnelbana rolling stock (C30) revealed? 









Source (published on 20 of october 2014)


----------



## Svartmetall

No complaints from me. Are they making them 4 carriages long then rather than the current 3? That'll be a problem for when they're running short trains as 4 carriages will be too few to cope with what 6 manage currently. 

Will be great if they run full length trains all the time! :lol:


----------



## dj4life

Well, this is just a visualisation of a design concept.  Also, the red line will upgraded (for automated rolling stock) and the new vagons will be operated in that line starting from 2016/17.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

My reason for calling those equi.city busses flawed is because of design choices made.
They made the bus esthetically nice and forgot what is really important.
- low weight
- capacity
- type of fuel and way of carrying the fuel.

Anyone can make a futuristic-styled vehicle and call it "energy efficient", actually making a vehicle thats fuel effective is A completely different matter.


----------



## Mulefisk

dj4life said:


> By the way, Keolis did purchase 170 new environmentaly-friendly buses 52 of which are MAN Lion's City Hybrid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> Starting from december this year a few types of electric buses will be tested in Stockholm. Volvo is one of the manufacturers interested in the market of the capital city, too.


How come MAN are still getting contracts despite the massive corruption they were involved in for much of the 2000's?


----------



## Maadeuurija

dj4life said:


> The design of new tunnelbana rolling stock (C30) revealed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source (published on 20 of october 2014)


it reminds me the LRT vehicles of the German stadtbahn systems of Hanover and Stuttgart with the narrow underbody/carriage and the step like thingys under the doors... :lol:

Hanover LRV:


----------



## dj4life

Maadeuurija, that picture resambles a concept of the possible design of tunnelbana. The actual design should be revealed next year.


----------



## dj4life

One more picture of Scania Citywide LE Hybrid which was premiered during Persontrafikmässan 2014 which took place in Stockholm.









Source


----------



## Maadeuurija

dj4life said:


> Maadeuurija, that picture resambles a concept of the possible design of tunnelbana. The actual design should be revealed next year.


I see.. but the resemblance is there  Can't wait for the actual design as I i'm quite fond of the C20


----------



## dj4life

Maadeuurija said:


> I see.. but the resemblance is there  Can't wait for the actual design as I i'm quite fond of the C20


I like the design of C20 very much, too. Hopefully, the new design will be great as well.


----------



## suburbicide

Svartmetall said:


> No complaints from me. Are they making them 4 carriages long then rather than the current 3? That'll be a problem for when they're running short trains as 4 carriages will be too few to cope with what 6 manage currently.


The cars look longer and less space is taken by driver cabs, the capacity difference might not be all that much.


----------



## dj4life

A little bit of everything:

*Spårvagn* (city trams) - a city tram system (Spårvagn City) which will be expanded

Stockholm, Sweden by AJo58Photo, on Flickr

Touristic (old-school) *trams*

Old-school trolley by Ricky Leong, on Flickr

*Inner city buses* (long)

My Sweden. Stockholm. Slussen by Juan C. García Lorenzo, on Flickr

*Regular buses* (long and short)

Estocolmo - Nybroplan by Sonia Borodino, on Flickr

Buses by Mattias Millbro, on Flickr

*Regional buses* to Norrtälje

Along For the Ride by http://www.henriksundholm.com/, on Flickr

*Touristic buses* (blue, red, green, yelow)

Stureplan, Östermalm, Stockholm, Sweden. 2011 by hanna_astephan, on Flickr

*Taxi* (cars, boats; various options)

follow that cab by Jibbo, on Flickr

*City ferry* (several types)

Hammarby sjöstad by Arild Vågen, on Flickr

MSSjövägen20140927003 by Franz Airiman, on Flickr


Stoccolma - Stadshuset by *maya*, on Flickr

*Touristic boats*

BD3421 Waterfront @ Stockholm, Sweden 10.9.14 by davidncooke_686, on Flickr

*Boats to the islands*

BD3423 Waterfront @ Stockholm, Sweden 10.9.14 by davidncooke_686, on Flickr

*Bergbana* - funicular

Skansens bjergbane - Funicular of Skansen by Troels Roland, on Flickr

*Tvärbanan/Nockebybanan* - a light-rail system (under expansion)

L22 Tvärbanan tram at Luma stop by transitpeople, on Flickr

Tvärbanan till Solna station by soldyrkaren, on Flickr

*Flygbussarna* - airport (Arlanda, Skavsta, Bromma) buses (long and short)

Airport bus Arlanda Stockholm by Negev 114, on Flickr

Flygbussarna Airport Coaches #909, Cityterminalen Stockholm by Jens Erik Widén, on Flickr

*Arlanda Express* - Arlanda airport express trains

機場快捷 Arlanda Express by hellorice, on Flickr

*Roslagsbanan* - a narrow gauge urban railway system (modernised)

Stockholm - Roslagsbanan - Rolling stock details by IngolfBLN, on Flickr

Stockholm - Roslagsbanan - Stockholms östra station by IngolfBLN, on Flickr

*Saltsjöbanan* - an suburban railway system of another type (will be upgraded)

Vorortzug der Saltsjöbanan by kaffeeeinstein, on Flickr

*Pendeltåg* - a commuter train (left) and tunnelbana (subway, right)

Utsikt fra hotellet by evbjone, on Flickr

*Regional trains* (various options)

SJ X40 @ Stockholm by Steven De Haeck, on Flickr


----------



## Swede

suburbicide said:


> The cars look longer and less space is taken by driver cabs, the capacity difference might not be all that much.


No, they've been very clear about that point previously. 
A C20 train of 3 C20s is marginally longer than a 8 car Cx (i.e. old) train.
A C30 train of 2 C30s will be about that long.

However, while a 3*C20 means 9 segments a 2*C30 will be 8 segments. So the segments themselves will be longer. I'm not sure what this means for squeaky cornering and gaps between platform and train at stations in curves.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

@dj4life:

Nice, collection of public transportation in the Stockholm region.
Thanks for sharing.

I've got 2 questions,
Those Arlanda express trains look nice, what company built these trains?
How many languages are used on the 'hop on, hop off' busses?


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ First one I can answer. They are designated the "X3". 

http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/X3_(tåg)

They are built by Alstom in Birmingham in the UK.


----------



## Petr

dj4life said:


> The design of new tunnelbana rolling stock (C30) revealed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source (published on 20 of october 2014)


It reminds me a lot Siemens Inspiro for Warsaw:


----------



## Swede

Modern subway cars tend to resemble eachother, I guess.


----------



## dj4life

Delete: doubble post


----------



## dj4life

A subway station with one of the newer art installations.

Subway, Stockholm by krippajohansson, on Flickr


----------



## Swede

the C30 mockup in Västerås! 









https://twitter.com/PolsekNiklas/status/560736245874442240









https://twitter.com/PolsekNiklas/status/560735484625051648









https://twitter.com/PolsekNiklas/status/560737147482013697









https://twitter.com/PolsekNiklas/status/560737988041515008









https://twitter.com/PolsekNiklas/status/560738368968196097









https://twitter.com/PolsekNiklas/status/560738888231444480

source and (c) Niklas Domeij (landstingsrådssekreterare i (S)thlm)
https://twitter.com/PolsekNiklas


----------



## Svartmetall

I would say they're a little ugly for a new train. The seat covers in particular don't appeal.


----------



## dj4life

The design of C20 trains is indeed better. A newer version of C20 with redesigned interior would have been better. The design of C30 trains reminds of the new metro trains in Warsaw which are already in service and the interior reminds of some average metro in any Asian city.


----------



## C30

This is just the first mockup. While I imagine that the exterior has been set in stone by now, the evaluation of different possible interiors is pretty much the reason the mockup was built at all, if I remember the contents of some SL document from last year correctly. (Which explains the multitude of different seat covers in the photos.) So it's probably safe to say that the final design will be more polished, mass production hasn't started yet anyway.


----------



## Svartmetall

dj4life said:


> The design of C20 trains is indeed better. A newer version of C20 with redesigned interior would have been better. The design of C30 trains reminds of the new metro trains in Warsaw which are already in service and the interior reminds of some average metro in any Asian city.


You've clearly not travelled around Asia much if you're assuming that all "Asian trains" look the same... 

What's this (for example) to showcase some new rolling stock in a small city (smaller than Stockholm) in Japan?











I don't need the trains for Stockholm to look "different" really, just have a decent and functional design that works and doesn't make my eyes hurt. The seat covers are dull beyond all measure of dull in the mock up. The exterior is quite nice, but will look nicer with more colour with the SL "blue" in place rather than the all white. 

The ring in the doorways is useless - it's so high for most people that it isn't very useful. They need hanging straps, really. They also need a LOT more hand grabs in the longitudinal section to encourage people to stand there as well.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...n-metro-blue-line-extensions.html?channel=525
> 
> *Stockholm consults on Blue Line extensions*
> Wednesday, February 11, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _STOCKHOLM County Council launched public consultation on February 9 on plans to construct two extensions to the metro Blue Line, which would serve the city's growing southern suburbs_
> 
> The first five-station extension will run east from Kungsträdgården with new stations at Sofia, Hammarby Canal, Sickla, Saltsjö-Järla and Nacka.
> 
> The second extension would branch off the Nacka extension south of Sofia to Sockenplan via an interchange with the Green Line at Gullmarsplan. This will serve an area where significant new residential and commercial development is planned
> 
> ...


----------



## dj4life

*According to SLL*, the suburban railway (pendeltåg) system will be modernized starting from this year. 
Firstly, the new trains X60B will be tested in real conditions starting from may this year. In total, there will be 46 new trains with improved acceleration system and other features delivered until 2018 (26 trains will be delivered in 2017). The trains are being constructed in Germany and are tested in the Czech Republic nowadays. 
Secondly, the renovation process of the stations starts this year. Tungelsta station (Nynäsbanan) will be renovated. New stations will be constructed in Barkarby, Kallhäll (Mälarbanan), Vega (between Skogås and Handen).
Moreover, the expansion of the existing railway track network is ongoing (between Kallhäll and Barkarby) and more tracks will be constructed in the future. The line Nynäsbanan will be double-track by 2017 as the last stage of expansion in the section Hemfosa-Tungelsta will be executed from 2015 to 2017.
In a few years time, the frequency and experience of the suburban railway (pendeltåg) system should improve.


----------



## dj4life

CAF A35 (tvärbanan/light rail):

Tvärbanan till Solna station by soldyrkaren, on Flickr

Tvärbanan till Solna station by soldyrkaren, on Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall

11 stations had 39 escalators have been closed down across the metro network today.

Original article:



SL said:


> Tunnelbanan: Rulltrappor stängs efter olycka
> Efter en olycka har SL beslutat att stänga av 39 rulltrappor på elva innerstadsstationer. Detta medför begränsad framkomlighet för dig som resenär, särskilt under rusningstid.
> 
> Rulltrapporna som är avstängda finns på de här stationerna:
> 
> Hötorget - rulltrapporna i mitten mot uppgång Hötorget och rulltrappan mot Sveavägen/Sergelgatan.
> Rådmansgatan - rulltrappan mot Rådmansgatan.
> Odenplan - rulltrappan mot Odenplan.
> S:t Eriksplan - samtliga rulltrappor.
> Östermalmstorg - samtliga rulltrappor
> T-Centralen - rulltrapporna till/från Grön och Röd linje. Blå linje berörs inte av detta.
> Slussen - rulltrapporna mot utgången Hökens gata/Götgatan. Övriga berörs inte.
> Mariatorget - rulltrapporna mot Swedenborgsgatan/Mariatorget.
> Zinkensdamm - samtliga rulltrappor.
> Hornstull - rulltrapporna mot Hornsbruksgatan.
> Skanstull - rulltrapporna mot Allhelgonagatan.
> Du får gå i de stillastående rulltrapporna, men trycket på dem, hissar och vanliga trappor kommer att vara stort. Reser du vanligtvis till någon av de här stationerna, framförallt under rusningstiden, välj gärna en annan resväg om du har möjlighet.
> 
> Visa hänsyn till medresenärer med barnvagn, rullator/rullstol eller som av andra skäl har svårt att gå i trappor, och låt i första hand dem använda hissarna.
> 
> Informationen om vilka rulltrappor som är avstängda kan ändras efterhand, så håll dig uppdaterad genom att titta på den här sidan eller prata med stationspersonalen.
> 
> Därför stänger vi av rulltrapporna
> Avstängningen av rulltrapporna görs av säkerhetsskäl, efter att en olycka inträffat lördagen den 14 februari. Vi stänger av alla rulltrappor av samma typ tills dess att orsaken till olyckan är utredd och besiktning av rulltrapporna gjorts.
> 
> Vi beklagar de stora besvär det här orsakar dig som resenär.
> 
> Så här kan du resa i stället
> Det finns naturligtvis flera olika sätt att resa i stället. Här kommer några tips på hur du som ska till en av de här innerstadsstationerna kan göra. Fler alternativ kan du få genom att söka din resa här på sl.se eller prata med vår kundtjänst på telefon 08 600 10 00.
> 
> Östermalmstorgs tunnelbanestation
> Alla rulltrappor är avstängda. Du får alltså gå i dem, men några av dem är långa och steghöjden är större än i en vanlig trappa.
> 
> Du som ska till Stureplansområdet, ta Grön tunnelbanelinje och kliv av vid Hötorget. Promenera Kungsgatan ner till Stureplan. Kommer du med Röd linje söderifrån, byter du lättast till Grön linje vid Slussen eller Gamla stan när du ska till Hötorget. Nu är flera av rulltrapporna vid Hötorget också avstängda, men där finns även vanliga trappor som komplement.
> Om du ska till området kring själva Östermalmstorg, kan du ta Röd linje och kliva av vid Stadion (ligger på linje 14). Ta utgången mot Nybrogatan/Karlavägen. Följ Nybrogatan till Östermalmstorg. Det är också möjligt att gå från Karlaplans tunnelbanestation, även om det är lite längre.
> Kommer du från Blå linje, och brukar byta för att åka till Östermalmstorg, kan du åka till Kungsträdgården och sedan promenera mot Norrmalmstorg/Stureplan/Östermalmstorg, via till exempel Kungsträdgårdsgatan.
> T-Centralen
> Du som reser med Blå linje berörs inte av det här, utan du kan ta rulltrapporna som vanligt. Du får dock räkna med att det är mer trångt än vanligt. Du kan även fortsätta till Kungsträdgården och gå mot T-Centralen via Gallerian/Hamngatan.
> Du som kommer med Grön och Röd linje kan förstås gå via Blå linjen och ta rulltrapporna upp till biljetthallen.
> Du får gå i de avstängda rulltrapporna och det finns även vanliga trappor mellan perrongerna på Grön och Röd linje och upp till biljetthallen, men dessa kommer alltså vara hårt belastade.
> Slussens tunnelbanestation
> Det är rulltrapporna mot mot Hökens gata/Götgatan som är avstängda.
> 
> Ta utgången mot Södermalmstorg och gå upp Peter Myndes backe till Götgatan.
> Kommer du med Grön linje kan du även kliva av vid Medborgarplatsen och gå ut mot Björns trädgård och promenera Götgatan norrut.
> Mariatorget
> Utgången mot Torkel Knutssonsgatan är öppen som vanligt.
> Zinkensdamm
> Här finns bara en utgång med rulltrappor. Du får alltså gå i dem men det kan vara jobbigt. Steghöjden är större än i en vanlig trappa.
> 
> Busslinje 4 stannar på Hornsgatan.
> 
> Hornstull
> Det är rulltrapporna mot Hornsbruksgatan som är avstängda, övriga utgångar är öppna som vanligt.
> 
> S:t Eriksplan
> Samtliga rulltrappor är avstängda, men det finns vanliga trappor vid båda utgångarna. Stationen ligger inte så djupt, så trapporna är ganska korta.
> Flera busslinjer stannar vid S:t Eriksplan.
> Odenplan
> Rulltrappan från perrongen till biljetthallen vid utgången mot Odenplan är avstängd. Det finns en vanlig trappa, som inte är så lång.
> Utgången mot Västmannagatan är öppen som vanligt.
> Det finns flera busslinjer som stannar vid Odenplan.
> Rådmansgatan
> Det är rulltrappan vid utgången mot Rådmansgatan som är avstängd. Det finns en vanlig trappa, som inte är så lång.
> Utgången mot Handelshögskolan är öppen som vanligt.
> Hötorget
> Det är rulltrapporna i mitten på perronen mot uppgång Hötorget och rulltrappan mot Sergelgatan som är avstängda. Du får alltså gå i rulltrapporna, men steghöjden är större än i vanliga trappor. Vid utgången mot Sergelgatan finns vanliga trappor.
> Stationen ligger inte så djupt, så trappor och rulltrappor är inte så långa.
> Det finns bussar som går på både Sveavägen och Kungsgatan.
> Skanstull
> Det är rulltrapporna mot Allhelgonagatan som är avstängda. Här finns inte hiss eller vanliga trappor som alternativ. Du får alltså gå i de avstängda rulltrapporna, men steghöjden är större än i en vanlig trappa.
> Utgången mot Ringvägen är öppen som vanligt.
> 
> http://sl.se/sv/info/nyheter/rulltrappor-stangs/




Basically, escalators are closed after an accident at 11 stations - all 39 escalators are closed. This is because an accident occurred on the 14th of February and therefore all escalators of the same time have been turned off while an investigation is underway. 

The following stations were affected:
T-Centralen
Slussen
Mariatorget
Zinkensdamm
Hornstull
S:t Eriksplan
Odenplan
Rådmansgatan
Hötorget
Skanstull


----------



## dj4life

The variety of railway systems in Stockholm:

Spårvagnar/Trams

Vasa Museet 290914 SL A34 1 og 3 by warthunga, on Flickr

Light rail systems

Tvärbanan

Sundbyberg 290914 SL A35 451 by warthunga, on Flickr

Sickla Kaj SL L A32 419-413 by warthunga, on Flickr

Nockebybanan

Hoglandstorget, Stockholm by Johnspics59, on Flickr

Lidingöbanan (not in service due to modernisation)

Train siluett. by Rasmus Lundberg #1, on Flickr

Tunnelbana/Subway

Slussen 290914 SL C20 by warthunga, on Flickr

Suburban rail

Roslagsbanan

tågset0001 by Roslagsbanans utbyggnad, on Flickr

Saltsjöbanan

Vorortzug der Saltsjöbanan by kaffeeeinstein, on Flickr

Pendeltåg/Commuter rail

Kristineberg 290914 SL X60 by warthunga, on Flickr

Arlanda Express/Airport Express

Kristinebeerg 290914 ATAB 3 by warthunga, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

The variety of ferries in Stockholm:

Djurgårdsfärjan/Djurgården ferry 

Stockholm - Ferry to Djurgården, 2011 by Finn Frode (DK), on Flickr

Waxholmsbolaget

Ferry Stockholm archipelago by Udo Schröter, on Flickr

Hammarby ferry

Hammarby sjöstad by Arild Vågen, on Flickr

Regular boat ferries to the islands in the archipelago

Gustafsberg VIII by hugh llewelyn, on Flickr

Water taxi (various options)

Stockholm Ferry by hugh llewelyn, on Flickr


----------



## Heisenburg

*PSD for Akeshov Station*



Swede said:


> One thing that relates to it is that the new Tube train is designed to work with platform screen doors. This is also the case with the new C30 trains for Stockholm. SL is going to start testing PSD systems at Åkeshov iirc. Not sure about the station, but I am 100% sure they've got PSD testing in the works since I saw a container at a station with text on the side stating that they are going to do that at that station (which was iirc Åkeshov).
> 
> I guesstimate that they will only install 'em along the Red line and only when that line runs only C30 cars since C30 and C20 will have different spacing of doors. we might see it on select Green line stations too since that line runs only C20 cars. T-centralen, Slussen, Gullmarsplan maybe?


Does anyone know what is the latest on this? How many potential companies are conducting their trials now? Would be curious to see how these PSD withstand Winter conditions in Stockholm.


----------



## Swede

iirc there were/are three different types being tested. I have no clue how the tests are going.


----------



## :jax:

Another train accident, not too serious, but apparently nobody told SL that there was a derailed cargo train on the tracks. 

SL: "Vid en urspårning ska de stänga av trafiken"


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

They have tested doors from Paris, Shanghai, and Korea.


----------



## Swede

Seriously... wtf? How could that happen? How could a derailment on one track not be known to the ones running trains on the tracks next to that track?


----------



## :jax:

This SVT report is with video: Pendeltåg körde in i godståg

Incidentally the blue paint can be seen under the white. Were they blue originally, or is this just a cheaper/better way of painting than blue on top?


----------



## Svartmetall

Swede said:


> Seriously... wtf? How could that happen? How could a derailment on one track not be known to the ones running trains on the tracks next to that track?


Perhaps that is why they need to put our fares up. They need to hire more consultants and administrators that will actually communicate with the traffic agency. Or at least that'll be the excuse. 

At least there were no injuries.


----------



## :jax:

They did close off the track the derailed train had travelled on. That is didn't strike the responsible that the train could be a danger to trains on the neighbouring tracks must be considered less than ideal crisis management. Hopefully a lesson learned for the future. In a different location this could have ended really badly, "crumple zones" or not.

Whenever there has been a "person on the track", they close down the system for hours. Why they don't do the same when a multi-ton train has derailed is beyond me (then open track by track when checked clear).


----------



## Svartmetall

:jax: said:


> They did close off the track the derailed train had travelled on. That is didn't strike the responsible that the train could be a danger to trains on the neighbouring tracks must be considered less than ideal crisis management. Hopefully a lesson learned for the future. In a different location this could have ended really badly, "crumple zones" or not.
> 
> Whenever there has been a "person on the track", they close down the system for hours. Why they don't do the same when a multi-ton train has derailed is beyond me (then open track by track when checked clear).


I believe that is called gross ineptitude and an inability to do ones job properly. People should be fired for this, but of course in Sweden no one ever gets fired for doing a bad job.


----------



## dimlys1994

New photos on costruction of new Stockholm City station:


Station Stockholm City 5925-158292 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


Station Stockholm City 5925-158287 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


Station Stockholm City 5925-158306 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


Station Stockholm City 5925-158328 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


Station Stockholm City 5925-158560 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


Station Stockholm City 5925-158565 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


Station Stockholm City 5925-157325 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


Station Stockholm City 5925-158670 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


Station Stockholm City 5925-158680 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall

Beginning to look more complete now. Getting there slowly but surely.


----------



## Svartmetall

People have asked about the platform screen doors at Åkeshov station. I made a video on the subject today including pictures, details and videos of operation. Hope you find it useful.


----------



## dj4life

Thank you very much for the great updates, guys. kay:


----------



## dimlys1994

More progress around Södra station:


2.Citybanan söder 150223 0132 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


3.Citybanan söder 150223 0062 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5.Citybanan söder 150223 0162 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


9.Citybanan söder 150223 0642 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


11.Citybanan söder 150223 1372 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


13.Citybanan söder 150223 1332 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


23.Citybanan söder 150223 0762 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


34.Citybanan söder 150223 2232 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


35.Citybanan söder 150223 2702 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


37.Citybanan inifrån bergtunneln ut mot Mariagdstäppan 150223 2662 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


38.Citybanan Björngårdsgatan 150223 panorama1a by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


43.Citybanan söder 150223 0262 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


46.Citybanan söder 150223 2852 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


49.Citybanan söder 150223 1142 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


54.Citybanan söder 150223 3022 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


59.Citybanan söder 150223 3252 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


Citybanan Björngårdsgatan 150223 2002 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


Citybanan Fatbursgatan 150223 2012 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


Citybanan söder 150227 0142 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/stockholm-metro-train-design-unveiled.html
> 
> *Stockholm metro train design unveiled*
> 05 Mar 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Bombardier says that the train's 'design language is based upon the "Open City" vision'_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A cake was used to represent external design of the metro cars at EurasiaRail_
> 
> SWEDEN: Bombardier Transportation revealed the design of its articulated Movia C30 metro trainsets for the Stockholm metro Red Line at EurasiaRail 2015 in Istanbul on March 6.
> 
> The air-conditioned trains feature three sets of double doors per car rather than two, as well as a reconfigured seating layout, to increase capacity and passenger flow. In addition, the number of wheelchair spaces has been increased to eight.
> 
> The trains will have Bombardier’s Flexx Eco bogies and Mitrac propulsion system. According to the manufacturer, 98% of materials used will be recyclable
> 
> ...


----------



## Svartmetall

Interesting how the new paint/wrap job on the tunnelbana trains resembles the current Pendeltåg trains. Are we going for a unified design for the rail-based transport in Stockholm?

Well, actually, we WERE going for a unified design until they changed the wrap on the new Tvärbanan trains.


----------



## dj4life

Well, that's not bad. However, the new cars will not have that cool look of C20 it seems.


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm's Newest Parking Garage Is Only For Bikes*

700 bike spots, lockers, and showers—and not an engine in sight



> When it's built, the newest parking garage in Stockholm won't hold any cars at all. It's designed to hold 700 bikes instead. (...)
> The garage, near a major train station, is being designed from the ground up for cyclists. Instead of doors with handles, entrances will automatically slide open, so cyclists can ride in directly from the adjacent bike path or street. The designers also plan to include a bike repair shop and changing rooms where commuters can shower, dress for work, and leave their helmets in lockers. (...)
> Unlike a regular parking garage, it's a place where people might actually want to spend time.(...)
> The garage will be part of a building that also has almost 60 apartments. None of the residents are expected to own a car. (...)
> The bike garage is likely to be one of many in the future in Stockholm. "Space in Stockholm, especially in the inner city, is limited," says Mogert. "And biking and public transport is much more efficient than having people commute by car. This project will be interesting to follow and evaluate later on, hopefully it will prove to be a success and that could inspire other, similar projects to develop." (...)


More information: http://www.fastcoexist.com/3042292/stockholms-newest-parking-garage-is-only-for-bikes.


----------



## dimlys1994

February picture of Stockholm City station construction - as far as I understood, it is passage between metro and commuter rail lines?


5925-158329 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


----------



## Arnorian

by Bernie


----------



## dj4life

A sunken section of a Citybanan tunnel underneath Riddarfjärden pictured during the open doors event this march:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16780877219


----------



## dj4life

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sztrella/16941072556


----------



## dj4life

A sunken section of a Citybanan tunnel underneath Riddarfjärden pictured during the open doors event this march:

Citybanan_Stockholm-18 by Grishasergei, on Flickr

Citybanan_Stockholm-10 by Grishasergei, on Flickr

Citybanan_Stockholm-2 by Grishasergei, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Veidekke constructs a 340 m long bridge for light-rail which will connect the new tvärbanan line to Kista with the line Solna-Alvik. The realisation of this project is divided to two stages. The bridge will be mounted in year 2017.

Source: *Veidekke bygger bro för Tvärbanan*


----------



## dj4life

One more visualisation with the new generation (C30) tunnelbana trains:









Source


----------



## I(L)WTC

Cool trains.


----------



## Svartmetall

A few videos of public transport in Stockholm.

First up - a ride on the Roslagsbanan from Ekskogen to Kårsta at the very end of the line. 










A panorama at the waterfront of Gamla Stan. At the end of the video you can see the density of service on the combined metro lines (red and green) between Slussen and Gamla Stan.


----------



## Svartmetall

Also, the state of Slussen, the biggest eyesore in Stockholm.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

I like very much how the combined part of the lines goes above the water and then, after Gamla Stan station goes underground, down the water. Very technically advanced.

P.S. What's the difference between Tvarbanan, Pendeltag and Roslagsbanan?


----------



## Svartmetall

Tvärbanan = modern light rail line that links many different metro lines.

Pendeltåg = Higher frequency commuter train using full-sized mainline trains designated X60 stock.

Roslagsbanan = One of the oldest electrified, narrow gauge railways in Europe. 891mm gauge if I remember correctly.


----------



## Svartmetall

Some of my most recent videos from Stockholm.

First up, we have trams on Hamngatan.









Next up, a ride from Kungsträdgården to Djurgården on the tram. 










A very long ride on Bus Number 4 - one of the blue bus lines ("See bus, think tram") that run through the city centre. This takes us from Värtavägen to Sankt Eriksplan.










A view of Sankt Eriksplan, a key transport hub in the west of Stockholm city centre on Norrmalm. 










A ride on Bus Number 3 - another Blue frequent bus from Sankt Eriksplan to Karolinska Institutet.


----------



## dj4life

*MTR Stockholm statistics*

MTR Stockholm released the yearly report. Among the other things, the metro ridership statistical data is presented. According to the report, there were 330 million metro journeys executed during last year (an increase by 1 million since 2013). The daily ridership, on average, was 1.2 million passengers. 
The punctuality of the system was 96%. Thanks to MTR the punctuality of the 60+ year old Stockholm metro system is record high nowadays. 
During the latest five years, the market share of MTR in the railway sector of Sweden increased by 10%.

Source: *330 miljoner tunnelbaneresor i Stockholm i fjol*


----------



## Svartmetall

A few public transport videos from Stockholm again. 

First, showcasing the Roslagsbanan at Mörby Station. 









A ride on the Roslagsbanan from Mörby Station to Universitetet. 










Tunnelbana at Danderyds Sjukhus and the Bus Terminal.










Bus 178 from Danderyds Sjukhus to Helenelund. I apologise for the poor quality due to my location in the bus, but still, it gives an impression of how roady Stockholm can be outside of the city centre - lots of duel carriageways and motorways. 











Arrival and departure of the metro at Kista station (as well as a view of the bus depot).


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...omous-platform-screen-doors-on-citybanan.html
> 
> *Autonomous platform screen doors on Citybanan*
> 02 May 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWEDEN: The two new underground stations being built as part of Stockholm’s Citybanan project are to be equipped with Gilgen Door Systems platform screen doors with ClearSy’s Coppilot autonomous control system.
> 
> This uses sensors installed on the platform rather than equipment on the train, which ClearSy says is ideal for Stockholm where only two stations will have screen doors and existing rolling stock will be used
> 
> ...


----------



## Swede

It is interesting that while SL is testing three different types/suppliers of PSDs för Tunnelbanan it is also getting PSDs built into Citybanan (by Trafikverket who are building it even if only SL trains will use it).
Different trains and brand new stations vs old stations might explain it all tho.


----------



## dimlys1994

More on Citybanan:


LR5925-1510844 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-151852 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


LR5925-1510858 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


LR5925-1510870 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


LR5925-1510897 by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-151028 Montering av kontaktledningsskena i Citybanans tunnel by Trafikverket Citybanan, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*New bus route network for inner Stockholm and Lidingö*

At the end of April SLL (Stockholms läns landsting) and Keolis announced the changes affecting the bus network in the inner city and Lidingö municipality which will be actual starting from midsummer (middle of June). 

*Nya busslinjer i innerstan och på Lidingö*



> Från och med midsommar får Stockholms innerstad och Lidingö nya busslinjer. Det nya busslinjenätet har anpassats efter nya resvanor i en växande stad, och ska ge resenärerna effektivare resor och smidigare byten.


New/replanned bus routes:

(1-49) no changes

*50*: MOA MARTINSONS TORG (Hornsberg) - LEKTORSTIGEN (Stora Lappkärrsberget), via Fridhemsplan (T), Kungsholms kyrka (T Rådhuset), Centralen (T-Centralen och pendel- och fjärrtåg), Odenplan (T), Universitetet (T),
*53*: KULTURSKOLANS HUS (Fridhemsplan) - FINNBERGET, via Kulturskolans hus (T Fridhemsplan Blå linje), Fridhemsplan (T), S:t Eriksgatan (T Fridhemsplan), Cityterminalen (flygbussar m.m.), Centralen (T-Centralen och pendel- och fjärrtåg), Gustav Adolfs torg (T Kungsträdgården), Karl XII:s torg (T Kungsträdgården), Slussen (T och Saltsjöbanan), Henriksdal (Saltsjöbanan),
*54*: RINDÖGATAN (Storängsbotten) - REIMERSHOLME, via Hornstull (T), Fridhemsplan (T), Pipersgatan (T Rådhuset), Centralen (T-Centralen och pendel- och fjärrtåg), Sergels torg (T-Centralen), Kungsträdgården och Nybroplan (spårvagnslinje 7), Östermalmstorg (T),
*55*: TANTO - MOTALAVÄGEN (Hjorthagen), via Södra station (pendeltåg), Slussen (T och Saltsjöbanan), Karl XII:s torg (T Kungsträdgården), Kungsträdgården (spårvagnslinje 7), Stureplan (T Östermalmstorg), Ropsten (T),
*56*: NORDENFLYCHTSVÄGEN (Hornsberg) - ESSINGETORGET (Stora Essingen), via Kellgrensgatan (T Stadshagen), Kulturskolans hus (T Fridhemsplan, Blå linje), Fridhemsplan (T Grön och Blå linje),
*57*: KAROLINSKA SJUKHUSET - TENGDAHLSGATAN (Sofia), via Rådmansgatan (T), Hötorget (T), Sergels torg (T), Kungsträdgården (spårvagnslinje 7), Karl XII:s torg (T Kungsträdgården), Slussen (T och Saltsjöbanan), Krukmakargatan (T Mariatorget), Södra station (pendeltåg), Skanstull (T),
*59*: FREDHÄLL - MALMGÅRDSVÄGEN (Norra Hammarbyhamnen), via Kristineberg (T), Cityterminalen (flygbussar m.m.), Centralen (T och pendel- och fjärrtåg), Mälartorget (T Gamla stan), Slussen (T och Saltsjöbanan), Medborgarplatsen (T), Östgötagatan (T Medborgarplatsen),
*61*: RUDDAMMEN - MOA MARTINSONS TORG (Hornsberg), via Valhallavägen/Odengatan (T Tekniska högskolan), Odenplan (T), Rådhuset (T), Fridhemsplan (T), Kristineberg (T),
*65*: CITYTERMINALEN - KASTELLHOLMSBRON, via Cityterminalen (flygbussar m.m.), Centralen (T och pendel- och fjärrtåg), Gustav Adolfs torg (T Kungsträdgården),
*66*: REIMERSHOLME - TENGDAHLSGATAN (Sofia), via Hornstull (T), Zinkensdamm (T), Södra station (pendeltåg), Östgötagatan (T Medborgarplatsen),
*67*: FRÖSUNDAVIK - SKANSEN,
*72*: KARLBERGS STATION - ÖSTHAMMARSGATAN (Frihamnen), via Karlbergs station (pendeltåg), S:t Eriksgatan (T S:t Eriksplan), Odenplan (T), Östra station (T Tekniska högskolan och Roslagsbanan), Musikhögskolan (T Stadion), Värtavägen (T Karlaplan),
*93*: SLUSSEN - HENRIKSDALSBERGET, via Barnängen,
*96*: ODENPLAN - SICKLA UDDE.

Other bus routes (1xx-9xx) not affected.

More information: http://www.sll.se/verksamhet/kollek...lektivtrafik/2015/04/Nya-busslinjer-innerstan, http://sl.se/sv/info/resa/forandringar/innerstan2015/nytt-linjenat-2015.

The actual routes and time for any trip can be checked at http://sl.se.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Buses 1-49 do have changes. Bus 40 no longer exists for example, there might be others too as this is what SL has to say about the changes. 

There are also perhaps some dubious changes to the routes. For example, bus 40 that they are cutting means that the entire district of Ekhagen no longer has any public transport access. When they moved the Roslagsbanan train station from Frescati to Universitetet, Ekhagen lost nearby rail access (now they have to walk to Universitetet), now Ekhagen has lost its bus route. The only reason I know this is important is because there are many elderly people in Ekhagen who rely upon the bus for mobility, so that isn't necessarily a good thing unfortunately. Ekhagen is a problematic district, though, as it is a "one way in one way out" district, is incredibly hilly and has awful roads (single lane and very windy) which is hell for the bus drivers to get up - especially in winter. Really the whole district was a planning mistake, but that doesn't mean it should be left without sufficient transport options. 



> The following lines are not changed in the new route: Blåbusslinjerna 1-4, rödbusslinjerna 69, 71, 73, 74, 76, 77 and the night bus lines 91 and 94.


----------



## dj4life

Oh, Ekhagen. I remember that the bus stops were pretty empty when I was travelling to/from Lappis almost every day. Many people tend to go to the bus stops located downhill anyway. Some smaller buses would suit to serve the area as it is difficult for the regular buses to get there.


----------



## Svartmetall

dj4life said:


> Oh, Ekhagen. I remember that the bus stops were pretty empty when I was travelling to/from Lappis almost every day. Many people tend to go to the bus stops located downhill anyway. Some smaller buses would suit to serve the area as it is difficult for the regular buses to get there.


Yeah, I catch those buses every day, twice a day, and still do and have done since the end of 2012, so yes, I do know them quite well, thank you (as does my wife).

Note that I said EXACTLY what you said - the neighbourhood is a problematic, however, you cannot cut off an elderly community without making sure there is närtrafiken - and guess what, there is none for Ekhagen as of yet, so hopefully they'll be able to put one in (http://www.fardtjansten.sll.se/sv/Vara-resealternativ/Om-nartrafiken/ ). You are right that many able-bodied people are able to catch the bus at the bottom of the district, but those are not the people I am concerned about at all. It's those with pushchairs who live at the top (and yes, there are quite a few) and the elderly that matter in this case.


----------



## dj4life

Nacka kommun and Atkins made a possibility study for reconstruction of Salstjöbanan light railway in Sickla, Nacka. According to the plan, the tracks can be lifted up and placed on the estacade and the top of an existing building in Sickla köpkvarter. A new joint tunnelbana (planed extention of the blue line) and Salstjöbanan station would be used by passengers of both systems. Among other things, such project would make more space for further expansion of Nacka municipality.









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source

More information: *Upphöjning av Saltsjöbanan vid Nacka Station*, *Atkins*.


----------



## Swede

I sooo hope that happens!
And that the whole stretch will get double tracking.

I also notice the trains they've used in the renders are all some type of very long trams. Not the expected re-purposed C20. Maybe a sign of what Nacka municipality want long-term.


----------



## dj4life

Bromma, Kista and Helenelund in Sollentuna will be connected by a light-rail line as Sollentuna kommun and SL agreed on the importance and financing of the project.

Source: *Tvärbanan viktig för Sollentunas utveckling*

The vision of the future station at Helenelund (Sollentuna):









Source









Source


----------



## Svartmetall

Some more videos from Stockholm on a beautiful sunny day. 

First up - red line arriving at Universitetet. 










Slussen Metro station to bus and Saltsjöbanan platform - bonus of departing metro trains. 










Slussen bus station to the T-bana.










Liljeholmen T-bana, a view of new and old metro stock. Liljeholmen is a major metro stop in the south of Stockholm.










Liljeholmen light rail (Tvärbanan) departure. It was quite crowded given the good weather.


----------



## Svartmetall

Oh, and two more rather unique videos from my trip today. I had to replace the audio as I wanted to talk to my wife on the journey, so sorry if you don't like the music (plus the bus squeaked the whole way too due to the bendy section in the middle). 

First is a bus ride all the way from Slussen to Hellasgården.










And the reverse trip - more views of the roads into Slussen this way.


----------



## dj4life

Thank you for the videos. Nice to know that you tour around and try different means of transportation.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Haha, I always have! I've got over 400GB of videos and photographs of Stockholm ranging from 2011 all the way to present documenting nearly every suburb in the city. There are very few places I have not been to and photographed.


----------



## skyshakernowlive

How do you feel LRT has been accepted in Stockholm? Do you view them as a cheap substitute for MRT? I feel they have no place outside closed parks such as airports or Disneyland.

Also, do you think ferries have a future?


----------



## Svartmetall

The Tvärbanan has been a resounding success in Stockholm, so much so that it has been granted another expansion to the network with construction to commence soon hopefully. It would have cost a small fortune to construct a new tunnelbana line as a ring line across bridges, islands and what not in the way that the Tvärbanan does. It would also be very difficult to justify the capacity of a metro line vs. a light rail line in such a small city too for this purpose. The Tvärbanan actually runs very quickly on the segregated sections of the network too, so it's not as if the tunnelbana would be faster either. 

No, I think all modes have their place, and light rail definitely has its place. Heck, even Tokyo still has some light rail lines running, and they're successful and well-used. 

As for the ferries, they're incredibly popular, and they're faster than other forms of transport from certain parts of the city. Since I have been in Stockholm (since 2011) a new ferry terminal has been constructed in the centre near Kungsträdgården, so yes, they're definitely still being used and they definitely have a future. Look at Brisbane, Auckland and Sydney - three other cities with ferry networks that are popular and well-liked by locals.


----------



## dimlys1994

Does anybody knows what kind of works is happening north of Norsborg T-bana station? This video was taken by SL on 7th May:


----------



## dimlys1994

In other news - from Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...eboda-rehab-contract-awarded.html?channel=531
> 
> *Stockholm Tomteboda rehab contract awarded*
> Wednesday, May 13, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SWEDISH infrastructure manager Trafikverket has selected Strukton Rail to modernise and remodel Tomteboda station, just north of Stockholm main station_
> 
> The primary objective of the project is to create a link between Stockholm's existing heavy rail network from the main line through the city centre to the new 6km City Line, which is due to open in 2017, with Strukton also responsible for construction including a new tunnel between Stockholm South and Tomteboda
> 
> ...


----------



## Svartmetall

dimlys1994 said:


> Does anybody knows what kind of works is happening north of Norsborg T-bana station? This video was taken by SL on 7th May


Yes. As the video says, it's the new T-bana depot under construction in Norsborg. This will be the depot for red line trains. 

http://www.sll.se/norsborg/


----------



## Swede

dimlys1994 said:


> In other news - from Rail Journal:


I'd say this article is more relevant to the Sweden Rail thread since it won't really affect the local commuter services and will mostly include changing and modernizing the tracks at the old Tomteboda freight/mail yards. 
Would be very interesting to see what they're planning to do in more detail tho. How are they changing the track layout?


----------



## skyshakernowlive

Svartmetall said:


> The Tvärbanan has been a resounding success in Stockholm, so much so that it has been granted another expansion to the network with construction to commence soon hopefully. It would have cost a small fortune to construct a new tunnelbana line as a ring line across bridges, islands and what not in the way that the Tvärbanan does. It would also be very difficult to justify the capacity of a metro line vs. a light rail line in such a small city too for this purpose. The Tvärbanan actually runs very quickly on the segregated sections of the network too, so it's not as if the tunnelbana would be faster either.
> 
> No, I think all modes have their place, and light rail definitely has its place. Heck, even Tokyo still has some light rail lines running, and they're successful and well-used.
> 
> As for the ferries, they're incredibly popular, and they're faster than other forms of transport from certain parts of the city. Since I have been in Stockholm (since 2011) a new ferry terminal has been constructed in the centre near Kungsträdgården, so yes, they're definitely still being used and they definitely have a future. Look at Brisbane, Auckland and Sydney - three other cities with ferry networks that are popular and well-liked by locals.


Looking into Tvarbanan further it actually comes across as a trams, which in my books is 'lrt' but I've gotten used to the term being used to refer to a cheaper MRT.

By POV is that LRT is being used here as a sbahn would be too expensive, I would push for a line similar to Tokyo's Yamanote or Moscow's ringrails, but accept that such lines are expensive to construct. I do however ridicule cities such as London or countries such as Norway, who really should be able to pull money together to invest in expensive commuter lines. (Spare capacity on such lines can also help to spread out urban growth).

I'm glad to hear Stockholm has a well liked ferry network. I really like ferries as a mode of metro transport, and it also helps that the vast majority of piers are at ground level, able to beat traffic jams, and are generally accompanied by small ports. I very much hope more money gets poured into r&d to research river transportation.


----------



## Svartmetall

* Stockholm transit boss fined for shoplifting in Hong Kong*
12 May 2015
_Excerpt_ 

STOCKHOLM (AP) — The chief executive of Stockholm's public transit company has been caught shoplifting at Hong Kong's international airport.

Swedish public radio says Anders Lindstrom on Tuesday was fined the equivalent of 5,000 Swedish kronor (about $600) by a Hong Kong court after leaving an airport shop last week with a credit card holder that he hadn't paid for. 

Stockholm city transit spokeswoman Lovisa Abom confirmed that Lindstrom had been convicted but couldn't give details of the ruling.

She said Lindstrom, who was in Hong Kong to meet officials for Stockholm subway operator MTR, has been suspended from his job.

http://abcnews.go.com/International...sit-boss-fined-shoplifting-hong-kong-30979371




This is quite pathetic. No wonder we cannot get things working in SL with people like this in charge.


----------



## Svartmetall

*Stockholm transport boss resigns over theft*

Published: 26 May 2015 16:06 GMT+02:00

The head of Stockholm's public transport group, SL, has stepped down a fortnight after he was fined by a Hong Kong court for stealing an expensive designer credit card holder in an airport store.

Anders Lindström, who is the chief executive of Stockholm's public transport group SL, was fined HK$5,000 (5,445 SEK, $644.93) in Tsuen Wan Court on May 12th after he admitted taking a credit card holder from a store at Chek Lap Kok airport in Hong Kong.

Lindström, 60, who was temporarily suspended from his post following the incident, told Swedish media he had gone into the shop to buy a present for his wife, but forgot to pay for the wallet on his way out.

“I am accepting the consequences and paying my fines. It's not like I am urging people to steal,” he told Swedish Radio at the time.

Over the past two weeks transport chief has already been suspended from a number of other positions, including his post as director of Stockholm county council's transportation administration.

On Tuesday morning he was also removed as chairman of a long list of SL subsidiaries, including SL Infrateknik AB, SL Finans AB and Älvsjö AB.

“When these things happen I think it is reasonable that there be consequences, and I can only state that in this case there have been consequences,” Stockholm county councillor Kristoffer Tamsons, of the centre-right Moderate party, told Swedish newswire TT on Tuesday.

Lindström will continue to receive his salary during his six-month notice period.


Read more here.




Fantastic. So this guy gets 6 months worth of salary, but SL put our ticket prices up by 100kr a month. Yey. :lol:


----------



## dj4life

Just a few more pictures of the ongoing Citybanan project:









Source









Source


----------



## dj4life

Picknick boat debute in Stockholm.

*A Fleet of Stylish Rental Boats Arrives in Stockholm*












> After a successful debut on the canals of Copenhagen last summer, the rent-a-boat start-up GoBoat is now launching a fleet of its sleek solar-powered vessels on Stockholm’s waterways.
> The boats, available daily, offer both locals and tourists the opportunity to navigate the Swedish capital’s port area, albeit at minimal speed. Made from recycled plastic and eco-friendly Kebony wood, the launches have silent electric engines that are charged at two conveniently accessible rental terminals—also beautifully fashioned from Kebony timber.


----------



## Svartmetall

Some more videos from around Stockholm. 

First off is a video of the long escalator to platform level at Universitetet station. This station is located on the red line and is rather deep. It features the "rockcrete" - concrete covering bare rock design that Stockholm has at a number of stations. 










A tour of T-Centralen. T-centralen is the main station of the tunnelbana network with all three line groups going through it (red, green and blue). It is arranged to allow cross-platform interchanges for the red and green lines (in opposite directions). The blue line is a bit further away, and this video shows the walk from the green/red section of the station to the blue. 










Stadshagen is one of the stations on the blue line. This serves the north-western section of Kungsholmen, and is thus still an "inner city" station. It features the blasted rockcrete that is so distinctive of the Stockholm tunnelbana. 










Thorildsplan is one of the most interesting stations (in my opinion) on the green line. It features a lot of "8-bit" artwork. If you want to skip the walk to the station, just go to the 3:00 mark and watch from there. I think you'll like the artwork though, which features a zooming PacMan!










Odenplan station is currently under construction. It is part of the "citybanan" project to tunnel the pendeltåg (commuter rail) under the city centre, hence the construction. The eastern side of the station has been reconstructed at the Odenplan plaza. You can see that the plaza is now nearly finished after having been a large hole in the centre of the city for a long time.


----------



## dj4life

Svartmetall :applause:


----------



## dj4life

The variety of tram/light-rail systems in Stockholm:

Spårvagn City (Bombardier Flexity Classic) (the system will be extended)






Tvärbanan/Nockebybanan (Bombardier Flexity Swift) (the system will be extended)






Tvärbanan (CAF A35)






Narrow gauge suburban railway Roslagsbanan (expansion and modernisation phase)






A 100+ year old narrow gauge suburban railway system Saltsjöbanan (a long-lasting modernisation process of this system will start in July this year)






The extention process of the subway (tunnelbana) system should start next year.


----------



## dimlys1994

More on Citybanan, tracks are laying:


Spårläggning i Citybanans tunnel under Söderström, maj 2015 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


LR 20150508 0091 in mot sänktunneln by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


LR 150529 0451 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


LR 150529 0401 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


LR 150529 0121 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


LR 150529 0061 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall

A few more videos from my tours around Stockholm. 

First up - the Roslagsbanan at Universitetet station. The Roslagsbanan is a rare railway as it runs on 891mm gauge tracks - very narrow indeed. It was also one of the first electrified railways in Europe and has a long history. It is now in the process of modernisation, and in fact many sections of it will be closed over the summer for rebuilding (unfortunately for me) so you'll not see videos of it for quite a while!










Mörby Centrum is at the northern extremity of the red line between Mörby and Fruängen in the south of Stockholm. Here we see a Cx class train that has been renovated in certain carriages (the one I am sitting in) and not renovated in others (the one I walk into later in the video). These trains are due to be replaced in the future by the new C30 rolling stock.










Here is a short tour of Mörby Centrum station itself. 










Rådmansgatan is a station in the centre of Stockholm served by all three green line branches. It gives access to Observatorielunden (a large hill in the centre of the city), a private business school and the Stockholm city library. 










Hötorget is one of the busiest stations on the green line. It serves the main shopping district of the city at Sergelsgången (the exit I take in the video) as well as the main market (Haymarket) as well as the concert house and Drottninggatan (a pedestrianised shopping street) as well as Kungsgätan, a major shopping street linking the centre of the city to the upmarket Östermalm. 










A large walkthrough of Kungsträdgården metro station. This station is the current terminus for the blue lines. It features the most elaborate of all artwork on the metro network and so is quite a sight to behold. It is incredibly deep and actually not used by that many people comparatively due to its depth and slightly inconvenient location. Hopefully when the blue line is extended south it will be used more. It is an excellent place to stop for tourists, though!










Watching the departure of a blue line train at T-Centralen. The blue line platforms at T-Centralen are very deep and located away from the red and green platforms. Previously (shown above in the thread) I took a video of the walk between the red/green and blue line platforms, but here I just show a train departing and the view at platform level.










Final video for the day - a view of Stockholm Centralstation. This is an incredibly busy station as it is the only long distance railway station of note in Stockholm (the others that I can think of right now are Stockholms Södra, Flemmingsberg, Upplands Väsby and Märsta). It is also the hub for the pendeltåg (commuter rail) and all of the metro lines (the only place that all three line groups meet).


----------



## dj4life

Maybe not the most latest news, but Alstom will deliver new commuter trains in 2017.

*Alstom is building new commuter trains for SL - traffic starts in 2017*



> In 2012 Alstom was awarded a contract to supply new commuter trains to SL. The first one, of a total of 46 new X60B-vehicles, will be in service in 2017 in connection with the opening of Citybanan. However, before passengers can ride with the new commuter trains extensive testing is required and recently the first vehicles rolled in on Swedish tracks.


With the exception of improved technological features, the design of new trains may not differ a lot from Alstom X60 trains that are in service nowadays:









Source


----------



## dj4life

New regional trains will be introduced in 2018.









Source



> Leasing company AB Transitio announced on June 17 that it has ordered a build of 33 *Kiss double-deck EMUs from Stadler* at a cost of SKr3·5bn to operate regional services around Stockholm from 2018.
> The order has been placed by Transitio on behalf of the MÄLAB joint venture bringing together the local transport authorities in the Stockholm, Sörmland, Örebro and Västmanland regions. These regions are responsible for procuring Mälartåg services on four corridors in and around the capital, which are to be expanded and retendered following the opening of the Citybanan cross-city tunnel in 2017.
> The four-car units will be 105 m long and designed for a maximum speed of 200 km/h; they will be able to operate in multiple up to a maximum of four sets.
> The Kisses will operate on the Svealandsbanan route linking Örebro, Eskilstuna, Stockholm and Uppsala, the Sörmlandspilen service from Stockholm to Katrineholm and Hallsberg, the Nyköpingsbanan from Stockholm to Norrköping and Nyköping, and the Uven cross-country service connecting Sala and Linköping via Västerås, Eskilstuna and Katrineholm.


Source: http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/.../single-view/view/33-kisses-in-stockholm.html.


----------



## dj4life

New trams CAF A36 (a modified version of CAF A35 trams which are already in service of a new light-railway (tvärbanan) line) will be presented at the end of this year. These trams will serve a light-railway line between Ropsten and Gåshaga in Lidingö island. 

CAF A36 waiting for a debut in AGA depot.









Source


----------



## dj4life

One more picture of CAF A36 (designed for Lidingöbanan):









Source


----------



## dj4life

A picture with the new Entrance control system (installed by Gunnebo and SL):

T-Centralen by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ It's not that new is it? When I first came to Stockholm in 2010 they had the same type of barriers...


----------



## dj4life

A new CAF A36 tram designed for Lidingöbanan light-rail line (Lidingö island, Stockholm) was spotted during a test-driver in July this year:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18903103043/in/photostream


----------



## Svartmetall

Another little tour of a few stations in Stockholm.

First up, Bergshamra station. This station is located on the red line (Mörby Centrum branch). It's a rockcrete station with some interesting artwork. 









Next up - Solna Station. This station has a new entrance at its north end (from 2013).


----------



## dj4life

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ It's not that new is it? When I first came to Stockholm in 2010 they had the same type of barriers...


It may well be a picture with the older entrance control system. The new system doesn't look too different anyway. However, the new gates are installed in some stations which I bypassed once myself. Perhaps, I cannot remember where exactly are installed - T-centralen, Gullmarsplan or Liljeholmen station.


----------



## Svartmetall

dj4life said:


> It may well be a picture with the older entrance control system. The new system doesn't look too different anyway. However, the new gates are installed in some stations which I bypassed once myself. Perhaps, I cannot remember where exactly are installed - T-centralen, Gullmarsplan or Liljeholmen station.


Aha, so they changed the control system? Interesting. I'll have to go and take a look for myself. Cheers for the info.


----------



## Swede

Time for more Citybanan pictures!

All from Citybanan's official flickr.


IMG_4746 420-m-rältåg by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-1515969 Nedfarten till Citybanans tunnel i Tomteboda by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-1515957 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-1516041 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-1516087 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-1516237 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-1516205 Nylagda spår längs Stockholm Odenplans plattform. by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


LR5925-1516471 makadamtåget by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


Spårläggning i Citybanans tunnel under Söderström, maj 2015 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


----------



## Manssiere

Thanks for all the great information on here! Relocating to Stockholm next year for studies and will no doubt be using the rail network a lot from Universitetet!


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Be prepared. Winter is coming. 

Universitetet is my neck of the woods. Need any info, let me know.


----------



## dj4life

One more pciture of the CAF A36 tram test on Lidingöbanan line which was executed this summer:









Source


----------



## Svartmetall

They've not opened it yet have they? Have they set a date yet after the signalling problems?


----------



## Swede

Late fall / early winter 2015 is the planned opening now. They HAVE solved the signalling issue. At least in part by getting new axle-counters from a different supplier - which meant that system had to be tested and approved by the proper authority. Which has now been completed afaik. 
I wonder how long time it will take for Lidingöbanan to get up to the old passenger numbers, on the one hand it'll now use far better vehicles and have more double tracking making a more frequent, more reliable and more comfortable service possible. On the other it was replaced by busses for two years which probably ment the modal share of cars increased (and that's hard to get back).


----------



## Svartmetall

Indeed, it was badly handled. I liked taking the Lidingöbanan and am looking forward to taking it again (and featuring it on my channel actually). 

Good to hear the issues have been solved finally. The news was a little vague about it all and I only read about "autumn 2015".


----------



## Swede

Here's a good thread on the issue: (in Swedish - if you can read it)
https://www.sparvagssallskapet.se/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=37765


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...w/mtrs-stockholm-metro-contract-extended.html
> 
> *MTR’s Stockholm metro contract extended*
> 09 Sep 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWEDEN: Stockholm transport authority SL exercised an option on September 8 for MTR Stockholm to continue to operate the city’s metro network for a further six years.
> 
> The subsidiary of Hong Kong’s MTR Corp began operating the network in November 2009 under an eight-year contract. This has now been extended until 2023. The 110 km metro carries an average of 1·2 million passengers on weekdays
> 
> ...


----------



## Swede

I'm not surprised. MTR has been handling it pretty well.


----------



## Svartmetall

Indeed. Shame the workforce is still made up of people who could not care less about good customer service or have any job responsibility though. I just give up with complaining inside Sweden now if ever there is a problem, like drivers of the tunnelbana texting and driving, because Sweden does nothing as per usual when thee is an issue in this country. Instead, if I send an email to HK MTR corporate offices in Hong Kong, I actually get a phone call back and a promise of the situation being rectified. So yes, I am glad that a foreign company is running things.


----------



## Swede

The May - August 2015 update of the Citybanan commuter rail tunnel project:


----------



## dj4life

A few fresh pictures of the ongoing work in the tunneln section of Citybanan in Odenplan area:

LR5925-1522032 spåren in mot Stockholm Odenplans station by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-1521801 Montering av kontaktledningsskena by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-1521798 Spårområde & plattform by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

LR5925-1521829 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

LR5925-1521837 Stockholm Odenplans plattform by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-1521821 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


----------



## Swede

Red line upgrade, by SL


----------



## dimlys1994

More on Stockholm City project. All photos from Stockholm City station:


5925-1526849 Spårriktare i Norrmalmstunneln by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-1526840 Mättekniker kontrollerar geopunkter by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-1527162 Astrid Sylwans konstverk i norra änden av östra plattformen by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


LR5925-1527442 Konstverket "Länk" av Sunniva MCAlinden by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall

Will be good for them to run another tour. I'd actually like to go on it now.


----------



## metr0p0litain

dj4life said:


> The new depot will be located in a rock formation Eriksbergsåsen and will designed for maintanance of the new autonomous metro cars. The constructor is Skanska.


New autonomous metro cars?


----------



## Swede

The C30s are prepped for fully automated use, but won't be used that way for several years. Not before the red line only has C30 at the very least, possibly not until the Red line has platform screen doors (the last one is me wildly speculating).


----------



## Metro_lover

Svartmetall said:


> Next a ride from Stockholm Centralstation to Sundbyberg on the pendeltåg.


Hey, could anyone please type out what the train recording says from 2:06 - 2:21. It would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Morsue

Metro_lover said:


> Hey, could anyone please type out what the train recording says from 2:06 - 2:21. It would be very much appreciated.


"Next stop: Karlberg. The train continues to Bålsta. Mind the gap between the train and platform when leaving the train."


----------



## Metro_lover

Morsue said:


> "Next stop: Karlberg. The train continues to Bålsta. Mind the gap between the train and platform when leaving the train."


Thanks *SO* much! Could you type it in Swedish if you don't mind? It's for a project and I don't want to butcher it via google translate.


----------



## Morsue

No problem!

"Nästa: Karlberg. Tåget fortsätter mot Bålsta. Tänk på avståndet mellan vagn och plattform när du stiger av."


----------



## Swede

"Nästa: Karlberg
Tåget fortsätter mot Bålsta.
Tänk på avståndet mellan vagn och plattform när du stiger av."


----------



## Metro_lover

Wonderful, thanks again!


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...holm-suburban-rail-concession.html?channel=00
> 
> *MTR wins Stockholm suburban rail concession*
> Tuesday, December 08, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _STOCKHOLM County Council announced on December 8 that it has selected MTR Nordic, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Hong Kong's MTR Corporation, for a concession to operate the Stockholm Pendeltåg suburban rail network for 10 years from December 2016_
> 
> MTR beat off competition from Abellio, Keolis, Swedish national train operator SJ, and Tågkompaniet for the contract, which could be worth up to SKr 30bn ($US 3.5bn) if the county council exercises an option for a four-year extension. In addition to operations, MTR will be responsible for rolling stock maintenance and station management
> 
> ...


----------



## Svartmetall

Interesting, I didn't realise the pendeltåg was up for tender. It was run by the county directly before (Stockholms tåg).


----------



## dj4life

Pretty neat news, knowing that MTR already has a good reputation in the market.


----------



## Svartmetall

I'd say that MTR has a reputation as good as the infrastructure it works with. It has a fairly lousy reputation in Melbourne after taking over the old Connex network there and replacing it with "Metro Melbourne". This was due to infrastructural deficiencies in the Melbourne network. 

In contrast, the Stockholm tunnelbana has good infrastructure overall and therefore they've not had the same challenges. The pendeltåg, however, has pretty awful infrastructure, is quite often not running on time and has a poor reliability history. These are not necessarily something that an operator can compensate for without investment form the government. What I see is that when Mälarbanan and Citybanan are finished, the pendeltåg will improve dramatically, but this, I don't believe, will be fair to attribute to a change in operator.


----------



## InK.fan

Videos about the new subway yellow line. 3 new stations will be built. One of them will be localized under the current Odenplan station (green line).

Odenplan station will be localized under the current green line (all branches) station.








Hagastaden station








Arenastaden station will be localized behind the current commuter train (pendeltåg) station and Tvärbana.


----------



## Morsue

^^^^
The Odenplan solution is so incompetent that I don't even know where to begin. Seven years ahead of opening and we already know the coming discussion on extension.

Why do they even call it a separate line if it's going to be so interconnected with the green line? They should have called it the Arenastaden branch of the green line.

Two mistakes I noted in the videos above:
1. In the Hagastaden video, they enter the platform from the north, i.e. facing Odenplan, but the incoming train (northbound) is signed as going toward Odenplan.
2. In the Arenastaden video, the first traffic info sign says that line 133 towrds Ekensberg is leaving now. That's a bus line departing from Liljeholmen.


----------



## Swede

I agree completely. The line/branch is very poorly thought through. A slap-dash idea that was small enough (and touching a couple of places that are seeing serious construction) that the politicos could scrape together funding for this bit. Any more long-term planning seems absent. 

The mistakes in the vid do take a transit nerd to spot - but will confuse some others 
The vids themselves, those I'm impressed with. Very well made.


----------



## fmartinezcl

Tonight was a very cold night. Waiting for the tunelbana in Sockenplan in the green line towards Hägsatra.


----------



## NordikNerd

*The New C30 metrotrain*










New subway trains are introduced in Stockholm. The coaches will accommodate more travelers. Moreover, the trains run without drivers.
- A few years ago, there was always room for all passengers. Even in rush hour. Today it is not so, says Pär Isaksson at Bombardier, which builds trains.

The population is growing. Hence the need for new, more efficient metrotrains. New trains and carriages will be in service on the Red Line. Specifically, 96 trains with a total of 384 wagons.

The SL (Stockholm Public Transport) has made a study and concluded that the red line is in the greatest need for increased capacity. Especially between the Centre and the station "Institute of Technology", says Pär Isaksson, head of communications at Bombardier, the company that builds the trains.

"1 000 people per train"
The new cars will accommodate more people than today's subway trains.
- Stockholm is growing extremely rapidly. We need room for more people in the cars. A few years ago, everyone always had a seat. Even in rush hour. Today it is not so. In the new trains will get 15 percent more passengers. There are nearly 1 000 people in a train.

To fit a thousand people per train into the cars, there has to be different types on trains rolling on the tracks than today.

- The cars have fewer seats, almost completely flat ceilings, large windows, wide aisles between carts and more doors. They will be less crowded, says Pär Isaksson.

Those who love the classic lines with seats dont need to be moping. They will partly remain.
- The coaches have mixed seating. On one side there will be chairs as it is now, and on the other side there will be longitudinal seating.

Also new is that the seats get a new fabric with patterns similar to the ones 
found at the at Sergel Square.


Another new feature is that the trains are built so that they can be driven without a driver.
- They are adapted to do that. Internationally it so that more trains are running without driver, which means greater accuracy in departures. It is easier to keep to schedule and it works very well. Copenhagen has no drivers on the subway. The system has various security features and it can brake automatically.


The new trains are expected to roll out in Stockholm in 2017.


----------



## Swede

Source! 

That's the third article I've seen over the last few months - and none have any new info really.

2017 is next year! The C30 and Citybanan are both coming next year. Will be awesome.

I wonder how the first roll-out of the C30 will be handled. The C20 was packed on the first day, lots of us wanting to try it. Doors malfunctioned after a few hours and that train had to be pulled from service. Took a few years for the doors to be properly reliable on the C20 iirc.


----------



## sztmbr

http://sl.se/en/fares--tickets/

I recommend The SL Access card. You can buy it on Arlanda and jump to bus towards Marsta and then change to train (pendeltag) to Stockholm. SL card let you to travel whithin whole aglomeration.

If you are lazy there are direct trains but need to pay extra (passing to direct pendeltag or taking arlanda express is not included in sl card).


----------



## Swede

Yeah, a SL one week ticket makes by the most sense. Unlimited rides on almost all transit (some ferries and the trains that go to Arlanda Airport aren't included). 

Depending on how much luggage you've got with you it might be worth it buy the extra fare for taking the Pendel (commuter train) directly from Arlanda instead of the bus to Märsta and there change to the Pendel (the latter trip is included in the SL weekly card).

iirc there's a tourist info desk/shop near the exit from gates/customs in terminal 5. They'll be able to help you too.


----------



## InK.fan

There is a train called Arlanda Express direct from the airport to the central station.
http://arlandaexpress.com

The SL Access card cost 20 SEK + your travel plan.
http://sl.se/en/fares--tickets/

Have your best time in Stockholm! <3


----------



## InK.fan

Svartmetall said:


> Tempted to head down there this weekend just to see if there is any visible signage at all. What was wrong with the old signs and their location? They were visible enough before!


They were moved down a little bit.

*EDIT:* I've re-uploaded the photos to Imgur.


----------



## OzFrog

InK.fan said:


> There is a train called Arlanda Express direct from the airport to the central station.
> http://arlandaexpress.com
> 
> The SL Access card cost 20 SEK + your travel plan.
> http://sl.se/en/fares--tickets/
> 
> Have your best time in Stockholm! <3


Thanks heaps for the info. I had a look at the websites and they definitely give some great information. However, what they didn't mention was the actual cost of the fares themselves for the SL Access Cards (I know it's 20 SEK for the card itself, but what would I be looking at fare-wise for unlimited weekly travel as mentioned by Swede above?).

The Arlanda Express tickets are pretty expensive for my liking (I'm on a rather tight budget). I'll probably go for the bus to Märsta and then train it that way to the city (I'd imagine it would be a lot cheaper than the direct train in any case).

BTW, if anyone wants to catch up for a coffee/drink (when I'm not doing Eurovision stuff), I'd love to meet some of you. Just send me a PM and we can take it from there. I'm in town from Monday the 9th until Tuesday the 17th.


----------



## Svartmetall

Sorry I cannot link you at the moment as I am on my mobile, but I can tell you that the SL fares are the same for the access card as normal ticket prices. It will cost you 300kr for a 7 day pass which is pretty good value I have to say.

The Märsta bus is my favourite way to get to the airport too I have to say. It works well. Also you are very lucky, the weather is gorgeous at the moment after months of absolute misery so you will see the city at its absolute best.


----------



## sztmbr

You can buy single use travelcards for 24 and 72 hours, or load any type of travelcard on an SL Access smart card. 

24 hours: SEK115 (full price); SEK 70 (reduced price)
72 hours: SEK 230(full price); SEK 140 (reduced price)
7 days*: SEK300 (full price); SEK180 (reduced price)
30 days: SEK790


----------



## :jax:

A small detail is that 7 and 30 day cards are day cards, not hourly cards. They are for seven calendar days, the activation day included. If you arrive in the evening and just use it to arrive at the hotel, you effectively have a 6 day card. Since you are not staying long enough for the month card to be an attractive option, using a 72 hour card first might be better. 

Or vice versa use a 7 day card first if you arrive in the morning.


----------



## OzFrog

Svartmetall said:


> Sorry I cannot link you at the moment as I am on my mobile, but I can tell you that the SL fares are the same for the access card as normal ticket prices. It will cost you 300kr for a 7 day pass which is pretty good value I have to say.
> 
> The Märsta bus is my favourite way to get to the airport too I have to say. It works well. Also you are very lucky, the weather is gorgeous at the moment after months of absolute misery so you will see the city at its absolute best.


Yeah I'd be happy to do the Märsta route as well. The weather forecast for the next 10 days looks phenomenal!



:jax: said:


> A small detail is that 7 and 30 day cards are day cards, not hourly cards. They are for seven calendar days, the activation day included. If you arrive in the evening and just use it to arrive at the hotel, you effectively have a 6 day card. Since you are not staying long enough for the month card to be an attractive option, using a 72 hour card first might be better.
> 
> Or vice versa use a 7 day card first if you arrive in the morning.


Arriving at midday, so I'll go the 7 + 3 day option  

Thanks everyone for their feedback! It's helped me greatly!


----------



## Svartmetall

Here is one of my little tours of Stockholm's public transport. 

First off, one of the busier stations on the tunnelbana network - Skanstull. Served by all three branches of the green line, it is incredibly well used.









Here is Odenplan a major station in the northern part of the city centre. This stations role is expanding dramatically with the construction of the new Citybanan railway. The railway will carry the commuter rail (pendeltåg) under the city in a newly built underground tunnel. Odenplan will be a major interchange at the northern part of the city centre. Currently the station is served only by the green line (all three branches).









Finally for the tunnelbana, here is Kristineberg. It is an elevated station on the western portion of Kungsholmen and is served by all three branches of the green line. 










Now for a more unique one - the Nockebybanan. This was an old railway line through a villastad, or garden suburb. Now thoroughly modernised into a light rail line, the line is quite an interesting one to both travel on and for fans of more unusual public transport.


----------



## Swede

SL has made a vid about their new "visual identity". 





I like it. 
Not the map though, which is real bad. But it'll have to change a lot next year due to Citybanan and Tvärbanan to Sickla Station, so maybe they'll do a good re-design.
But other than that I really like it. Consistent, clear and one that can last a long time IMO.


----------



## OzFrog

Swede said:


> SL has made a vid about their new "visual identity".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it.
> Not the map though, which is real bad. But it'll have to change a lot next year due to Citybanan and Tvärbanan to Sickla Station, so maybe they'll do a good re-design.
> But other than that I really like it. Consistent, clear and one that can last a long time IMO.


That video had "avant-garde 80s music video" written all over it! :lol:


----------



## mw123

That looks really similar to the new Sydney transport signage, especially the font. We didn't get the slick video to go with it though.


----------



## C30

New signage for bus stops seems to be missing from the identity, that hasn't been updated since the 80s.


----------



## Swede

I didn't even notice that! I wonder if they'll dare change them.


----------



## C30

Just changing the typeface would be enough, but new bus stop signs going up still mostly seem to be using the Helvetica variant that has been around for 30 years, and this seems to be the third identity overhaul that they are about to survive. 

Although all three have been rather half-hearted in that no real effort has been made to change all (or at least 90%) of the signage before the next overhaul happens a decade or so later.

EDIT: The responsible design agency, Familjen Pangea, actually has a bus stop example on their website. But again, I don't see any real effort to implement it across the county, which is somewhat understandable, with the thousands of stops. I have to say that red really is a more visible colour than grey.


----------



## Swede

Yeah, having grey as the profile color makes everything looks slick and modern in a subway station - but makes the busstops that are just a pole with a sign far less visible.
A red frame? A red line at the top? or just go for the grey and hope most people will still be able to find them?

And as for signs surviving several design overhauls... yeah. SL seems to want to change that way faster than they're willing to implement it. Plus there's a few places that still use the 50s style on the main signs (Hötorget being one).


----------



## Svartmetall

To be honest, I don't mind the bus stops as they are. Whilst it's nice to have unified themes for rail stations, there are so many bus stops, I really don't see the point. SL is actually very, very good by international standards at putting relevant and decent information at bus stops - especially the busy ones. Rather than wasting too much money on this they should focus on expanding the system, improving customer service (by enforcing rules for bus drivers and MTR drivers) work on driver training for the tunnelbana (still so jerky) etc etc. These are what makes the system work well and be good to use not fancy typefaces.


----------



## Svartmetall

Little update for everyone - on certain public transport now they are installing readers for you to bip your SL access cards on before boarding the train. This is starting with the Tvärbanan and Nockebybanan. 




Here is the reader plinth before installation of the reader itself (taken at Sickla Kaj). 






Bonus shots: Sickla Kaj Tvärbanan stop. 







Finally, the Japanese Spitz we were looking after last weekend. Here she is on the Tvärbanan.


----------



## Svartmetall

Oh, and since it ties in, here's my video from last weekend of the Tvärbanan at Sickla Kaj (and in Hammarby Sjöstad as a whole).


----------



## dimlys1994

Update on Citybanan project - it shows pictures of new station art inside of Stockholm City station:


LR5925-169881 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-169885 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-169886 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-169899 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

And wierd sculpture as well:


LR5925-168876 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


LR5925-168900 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


LR5925-168961 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


----------



## Gadiri

> *A Stockholm, les bus carburent aux eaux usées​*
> 
> Vendredi, 11 Décembre 2015
> 
> 
> Actuellement, *36% des bus de la capitale suédoise roulent grâce aux eaux usées de la ville*. Ces eaux sont mélangées à d’autres déchets liquides et déversées dans des bassins de fermentation. Le biogaz qui s’en dégage est ensuite injecté dans les réservoirs des véhicules. Cette technique était utilisée dans les années 40 pour alimenter les foyers de la ville en chauffage. Depuis les années 90, elle est utilisée dans le domaine des transports publics. A présent, plus de 850.000 m3 sont recyclés chaque année dans une usine de méthanisation. Le gaz est une énergie fossile qui émet du carbone mais moins que les autres carburants. Le passage au biogaz ne nécessite pas de reconfigurer le moteur du véhicule.
> 
> Paru dans CDM, Chantiers du Maroc n° 133 – Novembre 2015
> 
> 
> 
> ------------
> 
> 
> *In Stockholm, the bus thrive on sewage​*
> 
> 
> Friday, December 11, 2015
> 
> 
> Currently, *36% of buses in the Swedish capital roll through the sewage of the city.* This water is mixed with other liquid waste discharged into the fermentation tanks. Biogas which emerges is then injected into the tanks of vehicles. This technique was used in the 40s to supply the homes of the heating in the city. Since the 90s, it is used in the field of public transport. At present, more than 850,000 m3 are recycled each year in a biogas plant. The gas is a fossil fuel that emits carbon but less than other fuels. The switch to biogas does not need to reconfigure the vehicle engine.


http://archimedia.ma/a-la-une/actualites-btp/20456-a-stockholm-les-bus-carburent-aux-eaux-usees-


----------



## Swede

Ethanol has been the main non-diesel bus fuel for many years in Stockholm. Biogas has also been invested in, but IMO the trend is very very clear that all of these will be done away with in favour of battery electric buses.


----------



## Svartmetall

Some more features from the Stockholm public transport network. 

First up is one of the major hubs of southern Stockholm - Liljeholmen. Along with Gullmarsplan, this is one of the most important nodes for the southern region. The tunnelbana (metro/subway) - both red lines, the tvärbanan (circular light rail) and a large bus terminal are situated here. 









The new suburb of Årstadal, right next to Liljeholmen, is served by the tvärbanan. The new suburb is developing nicely and it's good that it was planned to be well integrated with the public transport network. 









Telefonplan metro station (red line to Fruängen). This suburb is quite an interesting one as it is the home of the old Ericsson factory.


----------



## dimlys1994

Some more photos on Odenplan station:


5925-168264 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-168252 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-168250 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


----------



## Swede

dimlys, that's the Odenplan station, not the City station! 

I like how they've done the walls differently and the cieling isn't just flat. Only way to beat that would be to clad the whole thing in screens


----------



## dimlys1994

Swede said:


> dimlys, that's the Odenplan station, not the City station!


Corrected


----------



## Svartmetall

Here we go. I'm slowly getting through and documenting all tunnelbana stations in Stockholm, but here we have a few of more interest to you guys. 

First up - Rissne station. This station is on the blue line to the north of Sundbyberg Centrum and has key events from human history on the walls. Quite an educational station one might say. 









Next up is a bit more dreary, it's Duvbo station. Rather a grim atmosphere but if you scratch the surface there are some very interesting art pieces here for people to enjoy.









Next up is the entire Sundbyberg Centrum complex. This includes the rather nicely decorated Tunnelbana station, the rather more utilitarian Pendeltåg station and the newly constructed Tvärbanan station. This is quite interesting as this is the only place in Stockholm where all three modes of transportation meet!











Finally, a bit of a bonus shot of the Tvärbanan at Bällsta Bro in Sundbyberg Centrum. This is the waterfront light rail stop.


----------



## sztmbr

By the way: why tvarbanan is splitted into two parts in Alvik? You need to change tram even if the rail has it's continuation:


----------



## InK.fan

^^ Because of the signal system, those are different.


----------



## Svartmetall

That should be sorted at some point, though. I believe they are closing the Tvärbanan fairly soon to rectify this difference in the near future. Works are already starting somewhat this summer.



> Tvärbanan
> Summer infrastructure upgrades on Tvärbanan 22 june - 9 August
> After midsummer, SL will begin a general technical upgrade of the Tvärbanan light railway. Noise barriers will be installed between Årstafältet and Årstaberg, and accessibility will be enhanced at the Trekanten and Gröndal stops. We will also be installing lubrication systems at multiple locations to reduce noise from the tracks. Along the Solna section, the signalling system will be upgraded to improve on-time perfomance.
> 
> How this will affect services
> The Solna station – Alvik section will be closed from Monday 22 June until Sunday 9 August.
> The Gröndal – Sickla udde section will be closed from Monday 6 July until Sunday 2 August.
> 
> Alternative routes
> Replacement buses 22A and 22B will serve bus stops that correspond to all the usual stops on the Tvärbanan route.



http://acc.sl.se/en/eng-info/major-disruptions/summer-disruptions/


----------



## Swede

sztmbr said:


> By the way: why tvarbanan is splitted into two parts in Alvik? You need to change tram even if the rail has it's continuation:





InK.fan said:


> ^^ Because of the signal system, those are different





Svartmetall said:


> That should be sorted at some point, though. I believe they are closing the Tvärbanan fairly soon to rectify this difference in the near future. Works are already starting somewhat this summer.http://acc.sl.se/en/eng-info/major-disruptions/summer-disruptions/


The reason it is so in the first place is that the part south of Alvik came first, the part north of Alvik is fairly new. So the new bit has the new signalling system (by GE) that allows for more trains per hour (among other things) and also new trams. The new signalling system hasn't worked out though and is still not fully functional afaik. The new trams have had issues too, of course. Having a divided line was never the plan, but it's now been going on so long that it feels like a permanent situation :/ 
Like Svartmetall writes it is supposed to be fixed by the end of next summer though. Along with a one station extension at the other end of the line (connecting to another rail line) the whole line will convert to the new signalling system and have both old and new trams running. 
If it all works it might mean changes to travel patterns than most think IMO especially since we've all grown accustomed to that break at Alvik


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ I hope so. I've disliked the disconnect and the lower frequency of the Solna branch. It's always been a bit... Inconvenient to use compared to the older system. Really the old Tvärbanan is a LOT better than the new stretch, and that seems rather odd to say!


----------



## Swede

I agree. To be a good option for going Alvik-Solna it should have turned east at Norrbyvägen (between stops Johannesfred and Norra Ulvsunda) and followed Hubudstaleden/Frösundaleden (which could have been turned into a boulevard with the trams in the center) all the way. But no, the connection to Sundbyberg was seen as highly important so now it goes on that big detour. 

The Sickla addition propbably have high usage from the start but my prediction on the Solna branch is that it'll take time to build up passenger numbers after these years of crappy service.


----------



## dj4life

Some new pictures of Citybanan (published together with *an article* (in Swedish) commemorating exactly one year prior the project will be completed, June 10th):

The platforms of Station City









Source









Source









Source

The tunnel section, Station City









Source

The sunken section of the tunnel under Riddarfjärden









Source

The rocky section of the tunnel









Source

Älvsjöbågen estacade (on the right side of the pic), Älvsjö area









Source


----------



## OzFrog

A question regarding the T-banan. When I was in Stockholm back in May, I heard or read somewhere that the Hagsatra branch of the Green line was going to be moved either onto the Pendeltag or the Tvarbanan, in order to free up capacity for the Green lines overall.

Can someone confirm this for me either way? I would love to find out more information on it if it is true.


----------



## Swede

It will be moved, but *not* to Tvärbanan or the Pendeltåg. 

It will be moved to the Blue subway line. When the Blue is extended to Nacka there will be a branch starting under Södermalm that will go by way of Gullmarsplan and a moved Globen station and take over the Hagsätra branch between Enskede Gård and Sockeplan. Enskede Gård will be closed as will the current Globen subway station. At Gullmarsplan the Blue line will be in a deep tunnel so the current station will likely see some basic remodeling at first and major re-development a few year later.

The point of it all is both to free up capacity for the remaining Green line branches and to give the Blue line a second southern branch that comes ready with loads of users. 

I live on the Hagsätra branch and I gre up on the Blue line - so I'm all for it  There are some who are upset at loosing direct connection to the central parts of Södermalm and Vasastan, but the City and SL have for once seen the sense in doing what's smart over the longer term.


----------



## economia

Train go also to plane here? must know, good to make like LHR.


----------



## Swede

economia said:


> Train go also to plane here? must know, good to make like LHR.


If you mean Are there trains to the airport, then Yes, there are trains to the airport.
Only the main international airport though. 
There's the Arlanda Express that goes direct from the Central Station to two stations at the airport for a price of about 20€.
The commuter trains going to Uppsala stop at Arlanda too, for a like 8-9€ extra on top of your normal Stockholm travelcard (don't know the single ticket price).
Most intercity trains going up north also stop at Arlanda. That's mostly to connect the northern cities directly to the airport, IMO a very good idea.


----------



## OzFrog

Swede said:


> The commuter trains going to Uppsala stop at Arlanda too, for a like 8-9€ extra on top of your normal Stockholm travelcard (don't know the single ticket price).
> Most intercity trains going up north also stop at Arlanda. That's mostly to connect the northern cities directly to the airport, IMO a very good idea.


I found it quite peculiar at the time that the Pendeltåg to Uppsala went via Arlanda and the regional trains there went via Märsta, with all the Märsta Pendeltåg trains not going any further. But I guess thinking further about it, that does make some sense in terms of segregating services.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/.../comsa-wins-roslagsbanan-double-tracking.html
> 
> *Comsa wins Roslagsbanan double-tracking*
> 20 Jul 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Roslagsbanan station at Bällsta was rebuilt in conjunction with double-tracking of the Kragstalund – Vallentuna section_
> 
> SWEDEN: Regional transport authority AB Storstockholms Lokaltrafik has awarded a €26m contract to Spanish construction company Comsa for double-tracking a 5·2 km section of the 891 mm gauge Roslagsbanan network to the northeast of the capital.
> 
> Under an expansion strategy adopted in 2010, SL is planning to introduce more frequent commuter services on both the northern line to Vallentuna, where a new EMU depot is to be built at Molnby, and as far as Åkersberga on the eastern branch to Österskär. Work began in March on the reconstruction of 3·5 route-km through the junction at Roslags Nasby, which will see the second track extended to Tibble by January 2018. The rebuilding of Roslags Nasby station will include the construction of new park and ride facilities
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...er-wins-stockholm-roslagsbanan-emu-order.html
> 
> *Stadler wins Stockholm Roslagsbanan EMU order*
> 24 Aug 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWEDEN: Stockholm County Council’s Traffic Committee announced on August 23 that it had selected Stadler to supply 22 three-car electric multiple-units for use on the 891 mm gauge Roslagsbanan network to the northeast of Stockholm. The SKr2bn contract includes options for a further 45 sets.
> 
> Stadler beat bids from Bombardier, Vossloh, CAF and Pesa. Deliveries are due to begin in 2020, for entry into service the following year, when the X15P sets will augment the existing fleet of 101 EMU cars in use on Roslagsbanan
> 
> ...


----------



## Maadeuurija

Any pics of the winning design?


----------



## Swede

I have yet to see any. 
btw - the current EMU:s used on the line are called X10p, so having the new ones be called X15p just follows the same pattern.


----------



## InK.fan

Sunday, 18 september the Odenplan station will be open for visitors.

http://www.trafikverket.se/nara-dig...nan-premiarvisar-station-stockholm-odenplan2/


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...tockholm-citybanan-tracklaying-completed.html
> 
> *Stockholm Citybanan tracklaying completed*
> 08 Sep 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWEDEN: National infrastructure authority Trafikverket has completed the final tracklaying for the Stockholm Citybanan project.
> 
> Tracks had already been laid through the 6 km cross-city tunnel, where test running is already underway. The final phase of the work began on August 30, when InfraNord’s SWM 1000 tracklaying train was used to install track on the 1·4 km Älvsjöbågen viaduct to the south of the city
> 
> ...


----------



## Swede

We're only about a year away from Citybanan opening now! 
I'm sure there'll be some issues initially, but won't take long before the reliability of the new set-up will be noticed by most people. Especially how problems with the main line won't affect the commuter trains and vice versa. 

Also: that viaduct is for the in-bound mainline trains. So the improved view from going a full level higher will be a nice way for people visiting Stockholm to see the inner 'burbs. Especially if you're on the upper deck of a double decker train.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ We're not quite finished at Stockholm Södra with the track laying. Almost there, though.


----------



## Swede

Those tracks are "just" for the final removal of the old line connections and installing the new ones. i.e. not long stretches of running track, more like points and tracks connecting to the new points.
Or am I missing something?


----------



## Svartmetall

Swede said:


> Those tracks are "just" for the final removal of the old line connections and installing the new ones. i.e. not long stretches of running track, more like points and tracks connecting to the new points.
> Or am I missing something?


Aha, my bad. I just saw that platform one had no tracks at all left because they were re-laying them.


----------



## Swede

I did not know that. That could very well be the case. Taking the opportunity to give the tracks at the station an update? sounds plausible.


----------



## Svartmetall

Swede said:


> I did not know that. That could very well be the case. Taking the opportunity to give the tracks at the station an update? sounds plausible.


Yeah, most likely. It's part of the reason for many of the rail delays for both the pendeltåg and long distance trains - we only have a single northbound track through Stockholm Södra, which really causes massive bottlenecks. Often during rush hour there is a steady stream of trains through the station as close as the signalling system will allow them! It's been very entertaining catching the train every morning for a while as you really get to see an entire procession of trains!


----------



## OzFrog

Svartmetall said:


> Yeah, most likely. It's part of the reason for many of the rail delays for both the pendeltåg and long distance trains - we only have a single northbound track through Stockholm Södra, which really causes massive bottlenecks. Often during rush hour there is a steady stream of trains through the station as close as the signalling system will allow them! It's been very entertaining catching the train every morning for a while as you really get to see an entire procession of trains!


Hey mate, how many platforms currently exist at Södra? And have there been more put in as part of the Citybanan project?


----------



## Swede

There are two island platforms with tracks on either side, i.e: 

Northbound Track
Platform
Northbound Track

Southbound Track
Platform 
Southbound Track


As part of Citybanan it will be reconfigured to 

Northbound Commuter
Platform
Southbound Commuter

Northbound other
Platform 
Southbound other

Since only the commuter trains stop at the station the southern platform will be closed.
iirc it should be possible to lay two new tracks south of the station and moving the "other" trains to those and giving both platforms to the commuter trains. Would be a big project and will only be talked about seriously if/when passenger loads at Södra Station reach dangerous crunch levels.

The current station is from the late 1980s (opened in 1989). Before that there was a goods yard and a narrow passenger platform on the through-tracks. The rest of the goods yard was turned mostly into a residential area that blocks of most streets that could have connected across the area.
Old station (form Wiki)


----------



## K-J N.

Today the construction of the commuter station at Odenplan was open to the public.










Entering from Odenplan.









Ticket hall









Going down to the secondary level.


















Länk by Sunniva McAlindens









Through the door to the right is where you come in if you enter from the subway platform.









Escalators to the subway platform.


















Art installations.









To the commuter trains.


















The train platform.









Platform doors.









The light slowly fades to different colors.









Exit towards Vanadisvägen.









Life Line by David Svensson



























The new entrance at Vanadisvägen.


----------



## Svartmetall

So here we go - to expand on the post above by K-J-N, we have a rather large video tour of the new station from exterior, to entrance and finally to the station itself taken by me. I apologise for the footage but it was really rather crowded and difficult to film. 







If you want to see how the current green line of the tunnelbana looks, I also have a video tour of that. 








As an added bonus, they have also opened the new entrance to T-Centralen from Klarabergsgatan as well, so I filmed that too.


----------



## OzFrog

^^^ I'll be going back to Stockholm in May next year, which will be just after Citybanan opens, yes?


----------



## Swede

OzFrog said:


> ^^^ I'll be going back to Stockholm in May next year, which will be just after Citybanan opens, yes?


I'm afraid not. It'll open late 2017. Probably the same for the extension of the #22 LRT from Sickla Udde to Sickla Station. Getting the whole of the #22 onto the same signalling system and thus it not being two lines will hopefully happen after summer.
And another couple of years til the #7 tram extension to T-centralen opens. 

Any more openings coming online soonish I'm forgetting?


----------



## Adde

I thought the opening of Citybanan was scheduled for July 2017? According to this article in SVD, the opening date is July 10. Trafikverkets homepage says "Summer 2017", as does the homepage for SLL.

The original plan was to open it in December 2017 though, so it's about 6 months ahead of schedule.


----------



## Swede

I've read elsewhere that while the tunnel will be ready they need to get enough new trains delivered before the opening. That said - I'm not sure when that was said and if that is just old info. So maybe it'll open 2017-07? maybe later?

Also! The first of the brand new C30 subway trains will be delivered late 2016 and will enter service in early 2017 (according to Bombardier). So if heading out in the morning rush you might be able to catch all three generations of subway trains on the same day


----------



## simontemplario

dimlys1994 said:


> From Railway Gazette:


wow! I really like this model... It's looks a little bit different from current models, I mean this model have personality _imho_


----------



## Adde

Swede said:


> I've read elsewhere that while the tunnel will be ready they need to get enough new trains delivered before the opening. That said - I'm not sure when that was said and if that is just old info. So maybe it'll open 2017-07? maybe later?


In my quick search for the post above yours I could only find reference the the "summer 2017" opening date. The tunnel is basically finished by New Years, so summer 2017 is still 7 months past the completion of the construction. They've known about the early delivery date of the tunnel for a while and so they should have been able to plan ahead for it.


----------



## Swede

Adde said:


> In my quick search for the post above yours I could only find reference the the "summer 2017" opening date. The tunnel is basically finished by New Years, so summer 2017 is still 7 months past the completion of the construction. They've known about the early delivery date of the tunnel for a while and so they should have been able to plan ahead for it.


After some digging at http://www.trafikverket.se/nara-dig/Stockholm/projekt-i-stockholms-lan/Citybanan/ where it keeps saying just "2017" everywhere I found in the Q&A section this info:


Trafikverket said:


> 11. När öppnar Citybanan?
> Citybanan öppnar för trafik sommaren 2017.


So I looks like I was wrong! yay! Less than a year to go now. :banana:

EDIT:
A new quote from a neighbouring project (Getingmidjan - the double tracks where ALL trains through Stockholm run today, it'll have a major renovation done once Citybanan is opened).
https://www.facebook.com/projektget...985397941677/1758650587708491/?type=3&theater


ProjektGetingmidjan said:


> I dag samsas regional-, fjärr- och godståg med pendeltågen på Getingmidjans två spår. I juli 2017 när pendeltågen flyttar till Citybanan minskar belastningen på sträckan. Pendeltågens flytt till Citybanan är en förutsättning för att vi ska kunna påbörja de stora arbetena med att rusta Getingmidjan.


quick translation: 


ProjektGetingmidjan said:


> Today the regional, long distance and freight trains share the two tracks of the Wasp Waist with the commuter trains. In July 2017 when the commuter trains move to Citybanan the load on the stretch will decrease. The moving of the commuter trains to Citybanan is a requirement for us to start the major works of renovating the Wasp Waist.


----------



## OzFrog

^^ "Wasp Waist"


----------



## Swede

Not sure when that name started being used, but at least since the 1980s from my personal memories. Here's an old pic of that stretch: source


----------



## Swede

New pictures of the exit from the southern mezzanine at Station City of Citybanan:


LR5925-163228 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr



5925-169910 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


5925-1612948 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Vi i Vasastan* have published some pictures from an exclusive tour to a new Station Odenplan (a part of Citybanan project), which took place not long before the public event on 18th of September.









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source

More pictures are available here: http://www.stockholmdirekt.se/nyhet...tybanan-odenplan/reppio!1IqsDo3RE6UznOJBalX9A.


----------



## dj4life

A few more pictures of Station Odenplan during an event of open doors to the general public, which took place on 18th of September:

5925-1615917 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

5 LR 20160918 4041 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

LR 20160918 3421 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-1615917 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

LR 20160918 4451 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

LR 20160918 5711 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

LR 20160918 3001 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

LR 20160918 1601 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-1615917 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-1615917 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

LR 20160918 0821 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-1615917 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-1615917 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-1615917 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-1615917 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

More pcitures are avaible in the official gallery. According to The Swedish Transport Administration (Trafikverket), no less than 10 thousand people visited the station during the event.


----------



## dj4life

A few examples of art installations at Citybanan:









Source









Source









Source

Intersections between Citybanan and a new Scandic hotel/tunnelbana/Central station









Source









Source


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ine-set-for-july-2017-opening.html?channel=00
> 
> *Stockholm City Line set for July 2017 opening*
> Thursday, November 03, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SWEDISH infrastructure manager Trafikverket confirmed on November 3 that the SKr 16.8bn ($US 1.88bn) Stockholm City Line will open at 05.00 on July 10, 2017, doubling main line rail capacity through the centre of the city_
> 
> The 6km underground line from Tomteboda in the north to Stockholm South will take suburban trains away from the congested double-track line between Stockholm Central and Stockholm South, where suburban trains currently account for around 60% of traffic
> 
> ...


----------



## InK.fan




----------



## InK.fan

There are new videos about expension of the blue line. It will be built from Kungsträdgården with a branch to Nacka and a branch to Hagsätra replaceing the green line-branch.

*Expending on Södermalm:*






*Nacka-branch:*






*Hagsätra-branch:*






The globen and Enskede gård stations will be demolished and replaced with a new station under ground. The branch is already built, but will be connected to the blue line.

I think the Sofia station on Södermalm is mot interesting. Because of the clif and water on Södermalm. Station will be located +/- 100 meters underground (!!). There will be only elevators, and no escalators (like in Spain). It will be one of the deepest stations in the world, or will be the deepest.

Station "Arsenalna" (Арсенальнa) Kiev opened in the '60 in is the deepest station in the world located 105 meters under ground.


----------



## Swede

Today, due to the snowy weather, almost all buses in the county are cancelled. LRT & trams are somewhat impacted. Subway and commuter rail running fine.


----------



## InK.fan

Swede said:


> Today, due to the snowy weather, almost all buses in the county are cancelled. LRT & trams are somewhat impacted. Subway and commuter rail running fine.


All buses in the centre of Stockholm (innerstaden) were cancelled. Same in Bromma, Haninge, Märsta, Sigtuna, Rinkeby, Tensta, Sollentuna, Solna, Syndbyberg, ...

Logs from SLs homepage;


----------



## JHPart

I see that ship lines have no problems too. Could it be an idea to introduce more ferry lines?


----------



## InK.fan

JHPart said:


> I see that ship lines have no problems too. Could it be an idea to introduce more ferry lines?


They did it.


----------



## dimlys1994

InK.fan said:


> I think the Sofia station on Södermalm is mot interesting. Because of the clif and water on Södermalm. Station will be located +/- 100 meters underground (!!). There will be only elevators, and no escalators (like in Spain). It will be one of the deepest stations in the world, or will be the deepest.


This is silly - station with only lifts and with no escalators - that would be very slow in terms of traffic flow


----------



## InK.fan

dimlys1994 said:


> This is silly - station with only lifts and with no escalators - that would be very slow in terms of traffic flow


Maybe

Elevators can be better than escalators if they are big and fast. They plan to build escalators running in seconds.

There is a risk to fall and die on big escalators.


----------



## gincan

dimlys1994 said:


> This is silly - station with only lifts and with no escalators - that would be very slow in terms of traffic flow


There are no capacity issues what so ever, even if a full train would disembark you would not have to wait very long for a lift.

The travel time for a lift that is 100 meters long is 25-30 seconds. The travel time for riding the escalators down to a station 100 meters deep is 4 minutes as in the case of Arsenalna in Kiev.

You pick you choice

Lift
This one is 130 meters and take 30 seconds





Or Escalator


----------



## InK.fan

I would be glad if the Sofia station will be built 106 meters under ground 

1 meter deeper than Arsenalna.


----------



## Urbanus

gincan said:


> There are no capacity issues what so ever, even if a full train would disembark you would not have to wait very long for a lift.
> 
> The travel time for a lift that is 100 meters long is 25-30 seconds. The travel time for riding the escalators down to a station 100 meters deep is 4 minutes as in the case of Arsenalna in Kiev.
> 
> You pick you choice
> 
> Lift
> This one is 130 meters and take 30 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Escalator


But passanger flow just don't work very well with lifts. In London they have quite a few lift only stations, and they are all a mess. Escalators is just better for handling a large flow of people.


----------



## gincan

Urbanus said:


> But passanger flow just don't work very well with lifts. In London they have quite a few lift only stations, and they are all a mess. Escalators is just better for handling a large flow of people.


I don't agree, the only station in London that is a mess is Covent Garden and that is because it was not built in the first place with expansion of the lift capacity in mind once passenger volumes rose. It is also not built with dual entry and exit doors like on modern high capacity lift systems.

In a modern station you would find 8 to 10 lifts that can carry 40 people each, one return trip including loading and unloading is less than 2 minutes so 80 people per lift every 2 minutes, if you have 10 lifts then you can transport 800x30=over 20000 people every hour. There are practically no stations in Stockholm outside of maybe T-Centralen and Slussen that handle 20000 people an hour, even during rush hour.

In fact for a station like Sofia it is more than likely enough with 4 or 5 lifts as it mainly serve a neighborhood with very few office buildings and only a few thousand people living in the vicinity. I doubt it would see even 2-3000 people during rush hour, and probably in the low hundreds any other time of day.

The idea that escalators are good to handle large flows of people is also not correct, you typically have 2 and maybe 3 escalators to handle all the passengers in any given direction. 4-500 people disembarking a train will build up a large group of people trying to get on the escalators, even at max capacity of loading (no idiots trying to jump the line bottlenecking the loading even more), 2 escalators need 2,5-3 minutes to load 4-500 people. I know this personally because I have been on the wrong end of those 4-500 people on many occasions.


----------



## JHPart

The problem with lifts, is that you need a second system for security reasons. You may not use it when there is a fire. At least staircases, but when you can use them all the time, a lot of people will automatic use this. People don ´t like to wait for a lift and they prefer to walk.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ First of all, emergency staircases aren't open all the time. Secondly, only crazy people would use the stairs to go up 100 m. People are happy to wait for a lift to go up 4 floors not to mention 100 m.


----------



## Swede

Which is why the emergency exits won't be 100 m tall stairs, they'll be (long) tunnels.


----------



## Swede

Citybanan has posted several new aerials of their sites on their flickr account.


LR 20160926 6521 Sta Clara_OP6_Klarabgsg by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


LR 20160926 3341 Cst bang_DLC_Klara sjö by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


LR 20160926 6491 Cst banomr söderifrån by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


LR 20160926 2491 blivande Fatburspark by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


LR 20160926 2321 Hela Sth o Täppan i Bofills båge by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


LR 20160926 6741 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


LR 20160926 7491 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


LR 20160926 2931 Söderström_Slussen_Saltsjön by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


LR 20160926 7091 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


LR 20160926 4251 CBnedfart hela Sth by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


----------



## InK.fan

Commuter train sabotage in Rönninge.


----------



## InK.fan




----------



## OzFrog

I've been watching this awesome video on Stockholmskällan about the building of the northern part of the Green Line T-Bana:

http://stockholmskallan.stockholm.se/post/19601

And it raised a couple of questions inside my head regarding Odenplan. With regards to the expansion of the station to accommodate the Citybanan platforms, did they effectively demolish the whole station and rebuild it from scratch? I'm just trying to picture it properly.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## InK.fan

OzFrog said:


> I've been watching this awesome video on Stockholmskällan about the building of the northern part of the Green Line T-Bana:
> 
> http://stockholmskallan.stockholm.se/post/19601
> 
> And it raised a couple of questions inside my head regarding Odenplan. With regards to the expansion of the station to accommodate the Citybanan platforms, did they effectively demolish the whole station and rebuild it from scratch? I'm just trying to picture it properly.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


They just copied solution from Fridhemsplan. They built a tunnel under the station and connected it with the platform by stairs, elevators and escalators.


----------



## Adde

The commuter train station underneath the subway station is completely cut out of the bedrock, so they didn't have to rebuild the subway station. There's a new entrance building on street level for both the subway and commuter train, and there's new escalators leading from the subway platform level to the commuter train station.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...holm-commuter-rail-operations.html?channel=00
> 
> *MTR takes over Stockholm Pendeltåg operations*
> Monday, December 12, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _MTR Corporation took over the operations and maintenance for the Stockholm Pendeltåg commuter rail service on December 11 through its subsidiary MTR Pendeltågen_
> 
> The 241km 53-stadtion network currently carries around 87 million passengers per year
> 
> ...


----------



## tonbenron

Stockholm County Council approved the planned expansion of the light rail line from Ulvsunda to Helenelund today. The project is estimated to cost approx SEK 5 billion, with construction starting as early as next year, and traffic starting no earlier than 2021. The project consists of eight km double track, 10 new stops, 20 additional trams and a new depot.

Prelim. sketches:




































https://mitti.se/nyheter/tvarbanan-kistagrenen-paborjas/?omrade=hela-stockholm
http://www.stockholmdirekt.se/nyhet...nans-kistagren/[email protected]/


----------



## Zaz965

by dj4life


dj4life said:


> Stockholm, Gamla stan 05.07.2015 by The STB, on Flickr


by dj4life


dj4life said:


> X60 SL, Stockholm Central (Sweden) by Martin Válek, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

by dj4life


dj4life said:


> Slussen by Athul Vasudev, on Flickr


by dj4life


dj4life said:


> 20150724-20150724-DSC_0652 by Paul Lo, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

by christos greece


christos-greece said:


> Subway train in central Stockholm wintertime by Jimmy Svensson, on Flickr


----------



## InK.fan




----------



## InK.fan




----------



## Slartibartfas

Forgive my curiosity but is this circular parking garage new? Does it belong to Karolinska Institutet?



>


----------



## Adde

Yes, the parking garage is new and it belongs to Karolinska Institutet.


----------



## FabriFlorence

Slartibartfas said:


> I don't want to get too off topic, but "Hauptbahnhof" literally means, "main station", not "central station". Granted, the difference is not too big but those two things are not quite the same.


I agree. In Berlin for example, the "Central station" is Stadtmitte but it's not the Main station.


----------



## metr0p0litain

FabriFlorence said:


> I agree. In Berlin for example, the "Central station" is Stadtmitte but it's not the Main station.


"Stadtmitte" literally means "city center" and there are a few German cities, where "Hauptbahnhof" is called "Central station", e.g. Munich.


----------



## Sixhaven

FabriFlorence said:


> I agree. In Berlin for example, the "Central station" is Stadtmitte but it's not the Main station.


Did you even read the discussion about Centrum vs. Centralen that was the starting point of this debate? Stadtmitte translates to Centrum in Swedish, not Centralen. Berlin Hbf translates more or less to Centralen.


----------



## :jax:

Sunfuns said:


> Any first impressions of the new City line now that it has been opened for a few days? Has there already been a massive reorganisation of remaining traffic on the old surface line?


Now that I've used Stockholm City (not as yet Odenplan) in more "real-life" situations my evaluation has changed.

I fretted that it might be difficult to get around, particularly for tourists, but haven't found it to be so. If you have successfully constructed IKEA furniture you should be fine. The signage is clear. If you follow it slavishly, and are able to backtrack if you don't, it is quick and easy. If you think you know where you're going you might end up somewhere very different from where you're going. 


*The station feels too small.* That may seem strange given that the platform is a bit wider than the old ones, and with screen doors at that, and pendeltåg stations are bigger than metro stations. But that doesn't take in account all the many and frequent ways in which the system can go wrong. 

In regular run there would be a train passing every few minutes on all four tracks. But when the system stops because of växelfel, elfel, systemfel, teknisk fel etc, the platform quickly fills up. In the old system people knew that, so they didn't actually get on the platform until the trains were arriving, so they hung around in the station areas instead, filling up the station. 

Now, everyone is so focused on following the IKEA instructions that they don't know they are in a fel situation until they're already on the platform and you get the airport during thunderstorm or after BA having fried a data centre feeling. 

That they are unable to give correct information aggravates the situation gravely. On the way down to the platform I was told the train to Södertälje would arrive in 17 minutes (damn!), then the next sign on the way said 38 minutes (huh? Uh-uh, worst case is 30 minutes). When I finally found a information screen on the platform it said 9 minutes, then suddenly 1 minute, then 2 minutes and there! magically the screen doors opened. 

The 9 minutes message said "kort tåg". That is "short train". While the system is basically bilingual, there are a few Swedish commuter terms you just have to learn (including the list of all the possible ways the system may fail). Each train is 215 meter in length, a "kort tåg" is half that, so if you misjudge you might at worst case end up with a hundred meter sprint. That can happen with the metro too, but there the trains are shorter, as is the sprint. 

The City station doesn't have any markers. While the small green "kort tåg" signs on other station are inferior to markings on the ground or light signs that this door won't open, those little green signs are far better than nothing. Not that the actual train was short anyway. 


This takes us back to that the station _feels_ too small. It isn't really too small, it's fairly spacious for the traffic, and cavernous and well-ventilated as well, so you won't be gasping for air even if it did fill up. All the shortcomings are fixable. Get a PA system where you can actually hear the messages when the platforms fill up, several notches closer to Voice of God/Hesa Fredrik. Get an information system that actually dispenses with information, and not self-contradicting guesses. Get more overview screens where people can see them, and not huddle around it like the last embers of a camp fire. 

Make it feasible to flow out of the platform area in times of great delays, to the mezzanines, station areas, even to the sunny Stockholm summer day, safe in the knowledge that the updated screens keep you informed so you can return to the platforms before the train has left.


----------



## Adde

I don't recognize the idea that in the old station, people would mill about outside the platforms when there were delays. My experience was that everybody would crowd around the tv screens on the platforms, making them very crowded.

As to the information screen, didn't you just see the listing for a later train when it said 38 minutes? The information scrolls through the next three trains and when you're walking it's easy to just see the time of one of those trains. I've definitely made that mistake in the past.

About short trains, I'm pretty sure I saw signs for that? Plus, you don't have to run 100 meters, doesn't short trains stop in the middle of the platform so that you don't have to walk more than 50 meters from either end?


----------



## :jax:

What you are describing is the normal/ideal situation when everything is under control. When the system starts to break down, or has broken down, that goes out the window. The traffic controllers don't know when the next train comes, let alone the one after that. 

The platform signs then display the destination of the next train and the time to departure in minutes. The field for later trains will have a message (in Swedish) that things are not working well, possibly with reason.

Rarely there's also an intermediate situation, when the trains are running, but there's a holdup. Then there are two trains in the pipeline, the timing may be off, sometimes a change of tracks, worst case a change of train. Slight annoyance or aggravation, particularly when the earlier train you're on is leaving later than a later train. Not a big deal, but enough to instil an uncertainty when you move into an exception, what if there are two trains?

In the old system when there was an announcement that somebody had walked on the tracks at Älvsjö (that place is full somnambolists, it seems) there is a collective murmur of annoyance, and a little more than half the people on the platform shuffle off. 

Down/up at the station area (the station was below and above the tracks, not easy back then either) savvy riders always check the information screen before passing the barrier and hang out in the more comfortable station passageways (to the annoyance of other station passengers), or in the station waiting/shopping area. 

The intervals are longer for regional trains (not to speak of the delays, regional train travellers have had at least as much to gripe about as the commute travellers), so the station halls are more spacious. Now we can't as easily sponge off the regional train station as before. Which should mean a less crowded and busy regional train station.

To get the same "ugh!" and outflow from the new commuter station we need the delay information to be prominent on the way to the station, to limit the number of people needlessly crowding the platform, and reliable information to de-platform people otherwise trapped in the forlorn hope of an approaching train.


----------



## :jax:

Floor markings are efficient for showing where to go, where to stand, and as in this example where not to stand (a band-aid for a design flaw, but nevermind)










The station is even without the usual markings for where to stand in line and to let exiting passengers off.










The two of them would give enough information for what to do with _kort tåg_, but lights above the doors would give a more dynamic solution (particularly with defect train or platform doors). Yellow light: wait here. Green light: you can enter. Red arrow: Go to the door on the right/left, this one won't open. 

Above the screen doors is the most obvious and cheapest solution, but light markings on the floor are nice as well. They could also be used as a hint for arriving trains as well, "stay here, there will come a train", "go to the door", "run to the door", "never mind, you won't make it before the doors close anyway", "long wait, go away", "emergency, crawl with your remaining limbs to the nearest exit".


----------



## Adde

SL doesn't do floor markings anywhere in their stations, do they? 

As far as the information signs are concerned, that doesn't have anything to do with the new Stockholm City station. The information is the same throughout the SL system. Poor information when there are delays or technical problems is a problem SL are working on, but it's probably always going to be difficult for traffic control to give accurate information in all situations. 

I do not share the experience that half of the people on the platform leave if there's an announcement of a delay. During commuting hours people tend to stay until it's obvious that there won't be a train coming in the near future. Nobody wants to risk missing their train. At centralen the platforms were outside so in winter people were maybe slightly more prone to waiting in the tunnel going to the platforms. 

I do agree that there are surprisingly few overview screens on the platforms of the new stations.


----------



## Adde

So as most of you know Citybanan (or "City line" in English) opened July 10, after opening ceremonies on the 9th. Here are some pictures of the new stations during the inauguration:

*Stockholm City*:

5925-1715285 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-1715285 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

LR5925-1716025 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-1715285 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-1715285 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-1715285 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-1715285 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-1715285 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr


----------



## Adde

*Stockholm Odenplan*:

5925-1715285 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

LR5925-1715753 Lilla Akademin spelar på Sod-plf by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

LR 170709 9711 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

LR 170709 7481 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

5925-1715285 by Projekt Citybanan, on Flickr

All pictures come from the projects official Flickr page.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...iew/view/stockholm-orders-more-caf-trams.html

*Stockholm orders more CAF trams*
27 Jul 2017










SWEDEN: Stockholm transport authority Storstockholms Lokaltrafik has exercised an option for a further eight trams from CAF.

In late 2010 CAF won a firm order to supply 15 trams from its Urbos family to Stockholm. SL subsequently ordered seven more, and all 22 are now in service

...


----------



## Swede

IMO the article isn't 100% clear. SL has two lengths of those trams and the picture is of the longer version while the article specs the shorter ones. Both types were part of the same contract iirc. But I'm guessing the extra trams will be of the shorter variant and run on Tvärbanan as that line will need more vehicles as usage increases after re-opening in october.


----------



## Slartibartfas

I consider Tunnelbanan as one of the sights of Stockholm, great to see that I can add Citybanan to the list now as well.


----------



## zidar fr

I guess the opening of the City line is a great opportunity for a revamped metro map clearly showing the new interchange station at Odenplan.

Here is my take on it:










- Metro, Tram and Rail on the same map
- Services shown as separate lines
- Ferry lines
- Schematized lines but close to real geography
- Waterways and islands for improved orientation and wayfinding

Full resolution image:
http://www.inat.fr/metro/stockholm/


----------



## Swede

That does handle Odenplan far better than the official map, yes. And looks over-all much nicer. 

A couple of points though: When line 22 re-opens fully in October it'll be extended from Sickla Kaj to Sickla (Station) creating an interchange with Saltsjöbanan. Also, there won't be the break in line at Alvik. Both points that shouldn't mess up the deisng too much?


----------



## Svartmetall

New stations are nice, but my biggest gripe is how slow the doors are. Why? It's new technology.


----------



## zidar fr

Swede said:


> That does handle Odenplan far better than the official map, yes. And looks over-all much nicer.
> 
> A couple of points though: When line 22 re-opens fully in October it'll be extended from Sickla Kaj to Sickla (Station) creating an interchange with Saltsjöbanan. Also, there won't be the break in line at Alvik. Both points that shouldn't mess up the deisng too much?


As you say, these updates will blend into the map seamlessly.

I think showing waterways is very important in an archipelago city like Stockholm, even on a metro map. If you know the city very well it doesn't matter but if you are not absolutely familiar with it you want to know if a station is located on one shore or another.


----------



## Swede

Svartmetall said:


> New stations are nice, but my biggest gripe is how slow the doors are. Why? It's new technology.


Agreed. They ought to open at the same time and speed as the doors on the trains and should start closing at most a second after the doors on the trains start closing. IMO.


----------



## InK.fan

SL published a guide about how to travel in Stockholm (Arabic talk, Swedish text).


----------



## Gorny

Stockholms tunnelbana


----------



## FabriFlorence

Are there any news about the 4th metro line project?


----------



## Swede

Depending on how you look at it construction will start next year - or you could say there isn't even one planned.
The "Yellow line" is basically just a new branch of the Green line and will operate fully integrated into the Green line. 
The "Purple line" which is further from construction will be integrated with the Red line. The northern two (iirc) stations will also have trains running from the current Red Norsborg branch. I.e. the new line will arguably turn the Red line into a line with 3 southern branches & 3 northern branches (with not all branches being able to combine into services).

I wish there was a stand-alone 4th line in the plans (and a 5th one clearly marked in future maps), but there isn't.
On the other hand the new Yellow branch of the Green line and the major extensions to the Blue line will hopefully start construction next year.


----------



## Svartmetall

It's almost like Stockholm dropped the ball on transit planning in recent times, whilst road planning goes full steam ahead with Förbifart Stockholm and other such initiatives. Heck, they said two years ago we'd get new trains on the red line. Still waiting and riding really old trains that are FAR worse than their age suggests they should be.


----------



## Sunfuns

You just finished the new city line, could hardly say that nothing is being done for railways...

Since I mentioned the city line have the benefits of much larger capacity already been captured or will that only happen after a timetable change later this year?


----------



## Svartmetall

Sunfuns said:


> You just finished the new city line, could hardly say that nothing is being done for railways...
> 
> Since I mentioned the city line have the benefits of much larger capacity already been captured or will that only happen after a timetable change later this year?


Citybanan was started ages ago. But equally at the same time there was Södra Länken and Norra Länken built (admittedly also the Tvärbanan too). 

Citybanan was so essential though. Having 80% of national rail traffic going through stockholm on only two tracks was ridiculous to the extreme. The pendeltåg still seems to have just as many problems for commuters, so I guess we'll have to see what the actual statistics show. I've not personally taken any national railways since the opening nor do I use them often so I cannot comment. Again, need to see the stats when the year is out.


----------



## Sunfuns

What I meant with my question is whether more services have been introduced either for local or long distance trains. Before Citybanan it was impossible due to capacity constraints, but now there is extra space finally.


----------



## Svartmetall

Sunfuns said:


> What I meant with my question is whether more services have been introduced either for local or long distance trains. Before Citybanan it was impossible due to capacity constraints, but now there is extra space finally.


Nah. Still 15 mins each line as far as I can tell and every 30 for Uppsala line. I think the improvements really will only take off after Mälarbanan.


----------



## InK.fan

The future problem can be that the south station (Stockholms Södra) isn't really prepared to operate two its platforms for the commuter trains. This can prevent expansion since the station is located on the most busy line section (all pendeltåg branches). Stockholm Odenplan is one platform, but prepared for two platforms in the future, Stockholm City (central station) is two platforms, Stockholms Södra - as mentioned, Årstaberg - one platform, but the station is on ground and it can be easily rebuild, Älvsjö - two platforms.


----------



## Svartmetall

Seriously, you do not need more than two tracks in either direction for the commuter rail and that really is not the bottleneck or the tunnelbana would die with three branches. The problem was the mixing of national and local services and that is mostly rectified. Stockholm City has extra capacity as it is a major interchange station and it allows longer dwell times.


----------



## Adde

I doubt we'll see serious increases in long distance rail until the rail bridge between Stockholm Central and Stockholms södra ("Getingmidjan") has been renovated, which will take a couple of years.


----------



## FabriFlorence

Swede said:


> Depending on how you look at it construction will start next year - or you could say there isn't even one planned.
> The "Yellow line" is basically just a new branch of the Green line and will operate fully integrated into the Green line.
> The "Purple line" which is further from construction will be integrated with the Red line. The northern two (iirc) stations will also have trains running from the current Red Norsborg branch. I.e. the new line will arguably turn the Red line into a line with 3 southern branches & 3 northern branches (with not all branches being able to combine into services).
> 
> I wish there was a stand-alone 4th line in the plans (and a 5th one clearly marked in future maps), but there isn't.
> On the other hand the new Yellow branch of the Green line and the major extensions to the Blue line will hopefully start construction next year.


Actually I was referring to this project that I found on the web.


----------



## Swede

That is not happening and has never been an official plan or even been close to being the official plan.

It is IMO not a very smart plan either. My own ideas can be found on this map:
https://www.google.se/maps/@59.3131...!4m2!6m1!1s12uhragtMomMe1tCnqOl8IqwobEo?hl=sv


----------



## Swede

This is the best map I'm finding that isn't .pdf (can the government PLEASE STOP having maps etc only as .pdf?!?) of what is going to get built. Grey = Yellow. And the two stations Globen & Enskede Gård on the Blue heading south will be replaced by one new station.









source: SLL


----------



## Swede

Svartmetall said:


> It's almost like Stockholm dropped the ball on transit planning in recent times, whilst road planning goes full steam ahead with Förbifart Stockholm and other such initiatives. Heck, they said two years ago we'd get new trains on the red line. Still waiting and riding really old trains that are FAR worse than their age suggests they should be.


Fully agreed. and today SL cancelled the contract for the new signaling system for the Red line. 500 million and several years into the project and it looks like it is the correct way forward now. Sue Ansaldo-Breda for all they're worth. 



Sunfuns said:


> What I meant with my question is whether more services have been introduced either for local or long distance trains. Before Citybanan it was impossible due to capacity constraints, but now there is extra space finally.


Those improvements won't happen til next summer iirc. Gotta make sure it all works first. Plus there's not really enough space on all the branches yet for really dense traffic.


Svartmetall said:


> Nah. Still 15 mins each line as far as I can tell and every 30 for Uppsala line. I think the improvements really will only take off after Mälarbanan.


Mälarbanan is the big thing, yes. Separate tracks for Pendeln as far as possible then. And the last phase of Mälarbanan is still in planning (the lowering of tracks into a tunnel through Sundbyberg)


InK.fan said:


> The future problem can be that the south station (Stockholms Södra) isn't really prepared to operate two its platforms for the commuter trains. This can prevent expansion since the station is located on the most busy line section (all pendeltåg branches). Stockholm Odenplan is one platform, but prepared for two platforms in the future, Stockholm City (central station) is two platforms, Stockholms Södra - as mentioned, Årstaberg - one platform, but the station is on ground and it can be easily rebuild, Älvsjö - two platforms.


Södra Station will take more work, yeas, but it is possible. For Odenplan they've prepped a bit so they can start blasting the second cave without having to dismantle the current tracks iirc. Årstaberg; I've seen the second platform sketched in into the plans for new buildings on that side of the station. Södra... A bit more work, more disruptive, but possible.



Svartmetall said:


> Seriously, you do not need more than two tracks in either direction for the commuter rail and that really is not the bottleneck or the tunnelbana would die with three branches. The problem was the mixing of national and local services and that is mostly rectified. Stockholm City has extra capacity as it is a major interchange station and it allows longer dwell times.


Eventually it will be needed. Stockholm will keep growing as our climate will likely stay habitable and we have a fairly well functioning economy etc.



Adde said:


> I doubt we'll see serious increases in long distance rail until the rail bridge between Stockholm Central and Stockholms södra ("Getingmidjan") has been renovated, which will take a couple of years.


That is the plan afaik. The real increases will happen when Projekt Getingmidjan and the renovation/revamp of the Stockholm Central track/platform layout is done. Which is being coordinated with the over-decking of that area. So several years yet.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Why do you think extra capacity will be needed at Stockholm Södra? The tunnelbana has multiple branches and running patterns without having such redundancy, as do many systems around the world. It seems to be to be overbuilding in the extreme especially since the common shared section is so short and you have a "passing point" for different types of services at Stockholm City.

IMO Stockholm will stop growing so fast soon. Treatment of immigrants by migrationsverket and the housing situation will be enough of a detraction for people. Anecdotally, these are the biggest things putting off all my colleagues from staying.


----------



## Swede

I don't think the capacity will be needed any time soon. Had there been an interchange with another rail (subway?) line, it would be needed far sooner. But eventually it will be needed and it's good that it'll be possible at that time.

I share your concern for the housing situation and am aware of some idiocy in the MigrationAdministration. But housing construction is up and will likely keep at the higher level as I see it. So housing won't be getting that much worse, hopefully. As for the bureaucracy... there's glimmers of hope there too. Political directives to stop being stupid are needed (the rules that are being followed are direct results of stupid politics).


----------



## InK.fan

The contract of the signal system for the red metro line has been cancelled.

*Signalsystem kostade en halv miljard – nu hävs avtalet*

https://www.svt.se/nyheter/lokalt/s...ebetalarna-en-halv-miljard-men-det-blev-inget



*Ansaldo: ”Chockade och besvikna över att avtalet hävs”*

https://www.svt.se/nyheter/lokalt/stockholm/ansaldo-chockade-och-besvikna-over-att-avtalet-havs


----------



## Swede

If they can't deliver on time (or at all?), then of course it should be terminated and legal actin to get the money back follow.

Also: 
Yesterday I asked @nyatunnelbanan on twitter (official account of the project management for the planning and construction of the new bits of subway) for their map of the new subway in something other than .pdf so that you can hotlink to it on social media (incl. forums). 
Today they've created it!
Here it is:








source: http://www.nyatunnelbanan.sll.se/sv/file/framtidens-linjekartajpg#overlay-context=sv/nya-tunnelbanan

The line numbers of the Green/Yellow lines aren't done yet and will change. My prediction is: 
line 17 Skarpnäck - Alvik/Åkeshov
line 18 Farsta Strand - Hässelby Strand
line 19 Farsta Strand - Arenastaden


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Why show the yellow line as separate at all given the running patterns? It makes more sense to show it as a branch of the green line doesn't it?

Also super interesting they are getting rid of Globen station. Always seemed a bit redundant after the tvärbanan and given the redevelopment of the slaughterhouse district.


----------



## Swede

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ Why show the yellow line as separate at all given the running patterns? It makes more sense to show it as a branch of the green line doesn't it?


Couldn't agree more! It was first proposed as a branch/shuttle. Then morphed into jut a normal branch. But they keep using the separate color that was just a PR-stunt. 



Svartmetall said:


> Also super interesting they are getting rid of Globen station. Always seemed a bit redundant after the tvärbanan and given the redevelopment of the slaughterhouse district.


:yes:
The new station will be a tunnel station, which is needed because the line is going so deep under Södermalm (to get under the water on both sides). It'll take til Sockenplan to get it up to the surface and connect to the old Hagsätra branch. So, now the Blue line will have a part of it that runs on infra originally built for LRT! (i.e. Sockenplan-Stureby).

Here's how the new Slakthusområdet station exits will be:








source: http://www.nyatunnelbanan.sll.se/file/slakthusomr-detpng-0


----------



## Arnorian

They should just split the lines by color. There will effectively be 6 lines after the extensions are finished. Green-yellow, blue-orange, red-purple.


----------



## Swede

That the lines each have their own color is something that was introduced in the 1980s iirc. So it's not like it's been this way forever. Changing it to be one color per branch pair (i.e. what Arnorian proposed) would make some sense. Would make the map of the entire rail system a mess tho.


----------



## Arnorian

If a good designer does it it doesn't have to be a mess. Here is that color scheme on the map of the present network by Jug Cerović:


----------



## InK.fan

Commuter trains are not going into the Citybanan.

https://sl.se/sv/info/nyheter/pendeltagen-14-november/


----------



## Tågälskaren

*Stockholm's Citybanan commuter line shut down 'until further notice'*

_Stockholm's new Citybanan commuter train line was closed on Tuesday afternoon, with no indication of when the trains would be able to start running again[...]_






'Brilliant'...


----------



## InK.fan

PERFECT

Wait... How many did it cost? *Absurd*


----------



## Tågälskaren

^^



> Det kostar 16,8 miljarder kronor att bygga Citybanan. Investeringen finansieras av staten genom Trafikverket, Stockholms stad, Stockholms läns landsting samt Mälardals- och Östgötaregionerna (prisnivå 2007-01). Vi håller budgeten (juni 2017).


 = 16.8 billion SEK, which is approximately 160- 170 million Euros. 

Source: *"Frågor och svar om Citybanan"*


----------



## Attus

I am the only one, who does not understand it at all?


----------



## Tågälskaren

Attus said:


> I am the only one, who does not understand it at all?


The problem? 



> "On the commuter trains, we have almost 300,000 passengers per day, so it will affect many of them, and the commuter trains must run alongside regional train traffic. So it will be messy on this stretch," said Hoffmann.
> Stockholm's transport commissioner, Kristoffer Tamson, argued that the Transport Administration should be better able to anticipate and fix technical problems, and should not be forced to shut down the Citybanan line on short notice for an indefinite period.
> "I am really angry, and see it as my task to defend the interests of Stockholmers and commuters when such things happen," he told the TT newswire.


Source: https://www.thelocal.se/20171114/stockholms-citybanan-commuter-line-shut-down-until-further-notice


----------



## Sunfuns

So it's not just Germans, Swedish engineers are incompetent too...


----------



## Attus

Tågälskaren said:


> The problem?


The reason why it was suddenly closed. Or was it not?


----------



## Svartmetall

https://sl.se/sv/

SL seem to say it'll be running tomorrow at 4:00 if I am correct? What a mess. Signalling failure.


----------



## Swede

Seems it is up and running since this morning. So whatever they thought would fix it did in fact fix it. 

My daughter wanted to take the Pendel home from preschool yesterday, so we got to go take a train on the "wrong" platform at Stockholm Södra and go non-stop to Älvsjö  But then we had to wait 10 minutes for the bus home


----------



## :jax:

This was according to contingency plans though, a half-year trial period to hopefully get any kinks out of the system, and the Centralen-Karlberg regional train segment as a fallback in case of trouble on the City line segment. That would apply even when Karlberg is shut down. Trains going Centralen-Solna/Sundbyberg with no intermediate stop wouldn't be any disaster. It's not as if it is hard to get from Odenplan to Stockholm C. 

That said there are some S-bana options inside Stockholm, building train line(s) with shorter distance between stops than the Pendeltåg norm.


----------



## InK.fan




----------



## Swede

Re-uploads of videos that the Citybanan account had uploaded before. I guess that account is going away and thus the "parent account" Trafikverket is making sure the vids don't get removed?

Regarding the extension of the #7 tram towards T-centralen, I found this quote on the forum of the Swedish Tramway society.


Stefan Widén said:


> Byggstart för spårarbeten är i januari och det skall officiellt vara klart den 13 december.


Track work to start in januari and all done by the 13th of December next year.


----------



## NordikNerd

Swede said:


> Seems it is up and running since this morning. So whatever they thought would fix it did in fact fix it.


The city railline (Citybana), which was opened in July, stopped completely Tuesday Nov 14th, between 3PM and midnight. The Swedish Transport Administration, said that the signals that incorrectly indicated a stop, were eliminated. 

All electronic and digitized operations are sensitive especially if they are exposed to bad weather, cold or heat. Even when the system is brand new like in this case. 

The stop lasted for half a day - yet the railway was reopened faster than expected

- It's always difficult to interpret a faulty signal. When checking it up, it's not telling exactly what's wrong or where the error is. It took time before finding the position of the error. 

During the time the error was analyzed, the security level was as high as it always should be.

However, there are no guarantees that the scenario with signal errors will not be repeated.

Things can always happen because it's a track layout facility with electrical and digital drives in the open air - with moisture, snow, cold or heat. It's about having a survey on what could happen and detect failures as soon as possible.


----------



## Svartmetall

This week has been a disaster for the pendeltåg. They've had problems since Saturday with the lines affected north of Solna and now yesterday there was a derailment.

https://www.thelocal.se/20171130/commuter-train-derails-in-stockholm


----------



## Attus

NordikNerd said:


> Even when the system is brand new like in this case.


I think it's a wrong interpretation. Brand new systems are usually MORE sensitive than the ones which are several years old.


----------



## Swede

Yeah, brand new trains/rail-lines/plane models/car models/... are prone to incidents. As are really old ones. Same pattern for maintenance costs.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ They don't? Aren't tye older trains primarily on the red line and only at rush hour? Newest line is also quite generous as the tunnelbana has not had a real extension for many years now.


----------



## Suburbanist

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ They don't? Aren't tye older trains primarily on the red line and only at rush hour? Newest line is also quite generous as the tunnelbana has not had a real extension for many years now.


Maybe, I only used the T-Bana during peak times on my stay in Stockholm.


----------



## Svartmetall

Suburbanist said:


> Maybe, I only used the T-Bana during peak times on my stay in Stockholm.


The newest line is the blue line. I avoid that line like the plague due to the suburbs it goes through, but I think it actually may run some older stock at times too. 

We were meant to have new trains in 2015 originally. We still have no new trains. Go figure. Bit like the escalator debacle. SL don't know what they are doing.


----------



## JHPart

But they will build some new extensions and lines, so need to buy new and more T-Bana trains?


----------



## AlexNL

They've ordered them from Bombardier a few years ago, the C30 fleet. The first train has been taken from Henningsdorf to Stockholm last month for testing.

The plan was to run these trains in fully unattended mode on the Red line, but now that the contract with Ansaldo STS has been torn apart this might be a couple of years away.


----------



## InK.fan

*Stockholm Odenplan reopens after escalator scare*



> Stockholm Odenplan reopened to commuter trains on Monday morning after faulty escalators forced the station to shut. Stockholm City however remains closed until further notice.


https://www.thelocal.se/20180716/stockholm-odenplan-reopens-after-escalator-scare


----------



## Woonsocket54

^^ Stockholm City station was reopened 2018.07.27 after an unplanned closure that lasted a fortnight.

In other news, apparently a symbolic groundbreaking was recently held on the two-station extension of the Blue Line from Akalla to Barbarby commuter rail station in the northwest end of Stockholm. Actual works will begin in November 2018, with revenue service slated for 2024.









https://www.stockholmdirekt.se/nyhe...barkarby-igang/reprhA!aTDNU9ooWTVVdQVj7eg7dw/









https://mitti.se/nyheter/trafik/kolla-in-nya-t-banestationerna-i-barkarby/


----------



## Swede

Yesterday the extension of the #7 tram to T-centralen opened! Finally the tram has a direct connection with the subway. 

A couple of pictures to show the transformation:
taken from this https://twitter.com/KTengliden/status/1036944109032939520]tweet by https://twitter.com/KTengliden

2013 vs 2018









and a couple more from the same guy:



















and a webcam:

http://www.webbkameror.se/webbkameror/sergelstorg/index.php


----------



## Suburbanist

Are there plans for more trams in the city?


----------



## BHT

I'm not sure if I understand your question right, but if it's about extension of the network, the situation is this:


Under construction is now extension of Tvärbanan from stop Norra Ulvsunda to Helenelund. First section to Bromma airport has to open in 2020, following in 2021 (to Ursvik) and 2024 (whole line to Helenelund).










There is also a plan to extend Lidingöbanan from Ropsten to Djurgårdsbron and connect it with current line no. 7. Actually investigation for this project is in procces, the result should be known next year.










Another project is to build a separated tram line in southern part of the city, between Flemingsberg and Älvsjö. There is theoretically a chance, that construction will start in 2024, with completion within 10 years.










More informations (in Swedish) can be found here: https://www.sll.se/verksamhet/kollektivtrafik/aktuella-projekt/


If the question was about more trams on current line 7, all 6 Bombardier Flexity trams there will be replaced until 2020 by 8 new CAFs A35.


----------



## Suburbanist

I had intended to ask about future lines, but my question was indeed ambiguous.


----------



## Swede

Stats are in for the extension of the #7 tram to T-centralen. 
Passengers is up from 6 600 per day in October 2017 to 11 500 per day October 2018.
That's almost 75% more!

https://www.mynewsdesk.com/se/moder...tralen-har-naestan-dubblerat-resandet-2800171


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Stockholm Metro | Stockholms Tunnelbana*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/43396547871/in/photostream/


----------



## Ashis Mitra

Like neighboring country’s capital Oslo, the Stockholm metro is also looks like a sophisticated mixed version of metro and suburban rail. Almost half of the station is over ground, and many underground stations are very unique designed. Very few metro systems using this design, like Rio de Janeiro, Helsingfors – etc. 

Old lines has also transformed from tram routes, i.e. some underground tram stops later converted to metro stations, especially in green line. The green line was opened in 1950 between Slussen and Hökarängen, a suburb in the south. Between Slussen and Skanstull the metro uses a tunnel already built in 1933 for rapid tram lines serving the southern suburbs. Today's southern legs of the Green Line partly follow the alignments of these tram lines. 

In 1944, another mostly segregated tram line opened from the city centre towards the west to Ängby. This line was later converted to metro standard and integrated into the western section of the Green Line opened in 1952.

It is very good to numbering the entire rail based transports in a group; here metro routes are also numbered like tram, light rail and suburban train routes. We can’t even imagine it in Kolkata.

However Wikipedia says the metro routes are numbered like T10, T11 etc, but urbanrail says routes are colored like *green*, *red*, *blue*, which is actually correct? Please confirm


----------



## BHT

Ashis Mitra said:


> However Wikipedia says the metro routes are numbered like T10, T11 etc, but urbanrail says routes are colored like *green*, *red*, *blue*, which is actually correct? Please confirm


 There are three separated lines, differenced by color. On all of these lines, several routes (numbered T1x) are operated, each running to the different branch.

So, the routes (T)13 & 14 run on red, 17, 18 & 19 on green and 10 & 11 on blue line.


----------



## Ashis Mitra

I heard for *Blue *line the north-west; a 2-station extension from Akalla to Barkarby railway station is also planned, and is targeted to open in 2024. Has the construction started, please write some details.


----------



## FabriFlorence

BHT said:


> There are three separated lines, differenced by color. On all of these lines, several routes (numbered T1x) are operated, each running to the different branch.
> 
> So, the routes (T)13 & 14 run on red, 17, 18 & 19 on green and 10 & 11 on blue line.


I don't like so much this kind of numeration because IMO is too complicated.

I think it would be easier number the routes starting from 1:
*1, 2* for the red, *3, 4, 5* for the green and *6, 7* for the blue line.


----------



## Swede

FabriFlorence said:


> I don't like so much this kind of numeration because IMO is too complicated.
> 
> I think it would be easier number the routes starting from 1:
> *1, 2* for the red, *3, 4, 5* for the green and *6, 7* for the blue line.


Those numbers are used by / reserved for the main inner city bus/tram lines. 1, 2, 3, 4 & 5 are bus lines, 7 is a tram line. The #4 bus is the most used line in Sweden. Latest figure I saw (sadly like 10 years old) was at 60 000 passengers per day iirc.


----------



## Suburbanist

Speaking of buses, why don't they replace some of these busy lines with trams? It would be more efficient in the long run.


----------



## Swede

It would be more efficient and IMO should clearly be done.
Main reason is that the politicians in charge in most parties simply don't want to. I'm guessing they still have that 1960s mindset where trams are old rickety things that annoy people and buses are the new awesome thing that can easily get around obstacles.

Replacing all the trunk bus lines with trams would be good IMO. Start with the lines with the highest passengers/km numbers. In fact, we really ought to just have an official formula for when a bus line should get an upgrade. i.e. over a certain number of passengers per day (per km?) and it should get upgraded.


----------



## :jax:

A few cases it can be a problem with turn radius, not so much with 1-4, though. A common assumption is that bus passengers love 90° turns, and trams won't stand for that. Neither should buses of course. Either the trams can, or the buses will be uncomfortable.


----------



## Swede

Yeah, there aren't really any places turn radii are an issue. just like how some are convinced trams take more space while they actually take less.


----------



## Ashis Mitra

Stockholm tram system is now one of the weak in Europe. In sixties after the unnecessary driving hand changing, all but one city and one suburban tram route has closed. Like Oslo, Wien, Bruxelles etc. many tram routes has converted to metro routes. It is a good sign of handling the growing traffic demand. However, it is even not imaginable to the transport authority of my city Kolkata.

The existing tram route (route 12) was survived due to its almost completely reserved track nature. The suburban town Lidingo also kept a tram system, route 21. Some years ago a heritage tram route opened, which has now converted to a standard tram route, even the latest extension resulted a tram, metro, train junction at Stockholm city centre, route 7. This was the best decision.

I heard in future, Lidingo tram route 21 will be extended towards Stockholm city centre and will be connected with Stockholm tram route 7. Is it true? Has the construction started? Please write some details.


----------



## JHPart

There is a project to create a new line connecting the existing tracks of line 7 with the terminal of line 21 at Ropsten. This projects calls Spårväg City.


----------



## Ashis Mitra

Very good, I wish the line will be constructed in near future. I also suggest to extend tram route 12 to connect with route 7.


----------



## Swede

That won't happen. The 12 has a perfect transfer station with the Green subway line, so there's no point in doing a major construction project disrupting traffic on both of those just so people can use a street running tram instead of a subway to get downtown

That said, extending the 7 tram westwards within the inner city is something that has been talked about for years. And is considered a very low priority - pretty much everyone agrees converting the 4 bus to tram is more important. That's an upgrade that has also been talked about for many years now and I'd say it has at times been fairly close to getting enough political backing to happen. When it does happen it'll be a huge deal since that 's the most used bus line in Stockholm, is a long line and reaches almost all parts of the inner city. It would miss the 7 line by maybe a hundred meters at one end so the tracks would most likely be built with a connecting track.


btw- I'd say switching sides we drive on was very much the right thing to do. All our neighboring countries drive on the right and we do have plenty of cross-border traffic.
However, there was certainly no need to scrap nearly all our trams because of that change. Gothenburg and Norrköping kept their trams and that has worked out just fine. Gothenburg has crowding and timekeeping issues on their system, but that's more due to the absence of a metro or pre-metro system (some lines would be well suited for going in a tunnel under the core and are segregated from car traffic in the suburbs already).


----------



## Swede

Come to think of it the 12 tram really ought to be extended in the other direction. Either move the current en stop a bit or add a new stop really close by so that it creates a good interchange with the bus lines going out from Brommaplan to the islands of Ekerö municipality. https://www.google.com/maps/place/N...xee896aed52b2e6be!8m2!3d59.3296436!4d17.91666.
And then extend the line to the subway at Islandstorget (and possibly further extensions northeast from there.


----------



## InK.fan




----------



## Tågälskaren

Commuter train station 'Vega' opens 1st May. Click on the link below to access a video clip. 



Tågälskaren said:


> Ni vet väl att pendeltågsstationen Vega i Haninge kommun öppnar den första april?
> 
> SVT Stockholm har besökt stationen, klicka på länken för en kortare text och ett videoreportage:
> 
> En pulserande sol lyser upp nya pendeltågsstationen i Vega


----------



## Tågälskaren

*New Stockholm metro trains set for autumn launch*


_STOCKHOLM Transport (SL), metro operator MTR and Bombardier are making preparations for the introduction of the new fleet C30 metro trains, which are expected to begin trial passenger operation on the Red Line during the autumn[...]_


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Finally. Just a few years late. I remember them being thought to be rolled out a lot earlier.


----------



## InK.fan

Before:



















After:


----------



## FabriFlorence

^^ I don't see much difference.


----------



## InK.fan

^^ Really? They replaced white marble (Ekebergsmarmor?) with cheap terracotta.


----------



## Svartmetall

I guess it was for more visual contrast for those that are sight impaired?


----------



## Tågälskaren

Sweden's Land and Environmental Court awarded permission to commence construction of the Blue Line extension from Kungsträdgården, through Södermalm to Nacka. 



Tågälskaren said:


> *Nytt klartecken för utbyggnaden av tunnelbanans blå linje *
> 
> 
> _Mark- och miljödomstolen har i dag gett Region Stockholm tillstånd att förlänga tunnelbanans blå linje från Kungsträdgården till Nacka. Därmed är bygget av de sex nya stationerna via Södermalm ett steg närmare verklighet[...]_


----------



## 1772

Is it just me or shouldn't they build the blue line via Skeppsholmen & Djurgården? 
The line will be built underneath Skeppsholmen, if they'd push it a little more to the right, they could have one exit on Skeppsholmen and one on Djurgården. That would do wonders with all the visitors to these two areas. 
Djurgårdsstaden has as many visitors as the Great Wall of China per year so it would definetly help.


----------



## BHT

^^ There's no reason for doing that. Regarding Skeppsholmen, there are basically just several museums which definitely don't need their own metro station. It would be very expensive and I doubt if there's even a space for it.

Djurgården is totally out of the way - it would be a really big and unnecessary detour. Trams on Djurgården are absolutely sufficient, especially since the line No. 7 is extended to Centralen.


----------



## :jax:

I would have liked a stop at Skeppsholmen (the daily commuters maybe less so). Actually the line runs straight under Moderna museet, a nice spot for a T. 

The reason why this is not an option, I assume, is depth. A station there would be about 60 meters underground. Bad enough for Sofia, but it would be hard to argue for a Sofia II at Skeppsholmen.


----------



## 1772

BHT said:


> ^^ There's no reason for doing that. Regarding Skeppsholmen, there are basically just several museums which definitely don't need their own metro station. It would be very expensive and I doubt if there's even a space for it.
> 
> Djurgården is totally out of the way - it would be a really big and unnecessary detour. Trams on Djurgården are absolutely sufficient, especially since the line No. 7 is extended to Centralen.


Its really not, the line could be built just a tiny bit to the right and there could be a station there. 
It would also serve as a walkway; just like the station under Hammarby Kanal will. 
Have you tried the trams? They are packed. And there are alot of people going to and from the island in the summer. Not to mention the chaos with taxis during events. 
A subway would be great.


----------



## :jax:

How are the possibilities to use the work tunnels under Södermalm for bicycle tunnels in the future?


----------



## Tågälskaren

I would have liked a station with two exits, underneath Skeppsholmen and Djurgården but I'm just glad they're finally pulling this off. Not many people will know this, but last time the Blue Line was extended was back in 1985... Go figure.


----------



## 1772

Tågälskaren said:


> I would have liked a station with two exits, underneath Skeppsholmen and Djurgården but I'm just glad they're finally pulling this off. Not many people will know this, but last time the Blue Line was extended was back in 1985... Go figure.


I agree. Main point is that it's getting built. Just a shame they spoiled the opportunity. 

Oh well. Will be interesting to see how it will affect commuting in Stockholm. 
Not to mention that one of the branches of the green line will become a blue line.


----------



## :jax:

If the line had been built 25 years from now, there might be a station at Skeppsholmen. The reason the line is built so deep is to to get to solid ground under the sea. 










If the tunnel could have gone through the sea instead it could have been much higher up. The problem is that nobody has figured out how to do that cheaply and safely yet.


----------



## Swede

I used to think that the Blue line ought to be extended via a joint Skeppsholmen/Djurgården station (exit on Allmänna Gränd on the Djurgården side). Then on to a station at about Londonviadukten before splitting with one branch heading to Nacka via a station at Båtbyggargatan (TvB Sickla Udde) and the other branch going via a station at about Luma and then take over the Farsta Branch.
I still think that would have been a good design for passenger needs, but I have no clue about how deep and/or expensive the tunnels and stations would have to be with that design.

I think the current plans are mostly ok, or at least have been mostly ok. I'm very disappointed that the southbound branch won't also go via the Hammarby Kanal station and then go via Skärmarbrink - Slakthusområdet - Sockenplan... having the line split just 2 stations from T-centralen is pretty dumb.
And the way they've located the one exit from Sofia station is insane. First of, that station should have exits at both ends. Southern exit should be at Skånegatan/Renstiernas gata, northern exit should have two actual exits: Tjärhovsplan and at the bottom of Stadsgårdshissen (i.e. at about Fotografiska). The station should be prepped for being a transfer station for both a stop on Saltsjöbanan where it currently goes and for a a metro running east-west under Folkungagatan.

Unrelated, but fun:


----------



## :jax:

Södermalm is kind of underutilising the infrastructure. I don't know what would be future fixable. The ferry terminal is not going to last forever. Even if it were, it will need better integration with the rest of the island. Lower Södermalm is a separate traffic island in the island. 

As said above, there are work tunnels going up from Fotografiska, but I couldn't see a height profile if it is useable as a future cycle tunnel (or pedestrian tunnel for the dedicated walker). Nor if it would be feasible to join up with the Citybanan work/emergency tunnel. 

Central Södermalm will have four stations with somewhat inconvenient distance (slightly long to walk, too short for public transport), 350 meters between Mariatorget (red line) and Stockholm södra (commuter rail), and between Stockholm Södra and Medborgarplatsen (green line), and 750 meters between Medborgarplatsen and Sofia (blue line). Me, I would like a Sergelgången/Toronto PATH type basement-level passageway, with storefronts both at street and basement level. 

Slussen is a mess and will remain a slightly better mess. I don't know what the possibilities are to extend Saltsjöbanan past the Slussen maze, or to branch out in two branches at Södermalm.


----------



## Swede

:jax: said:


> Södermalm is kind of underutilising the infrastructure. I don't know what would be future fixable. The ferry terminal is not going to last forever. Even if it were, it will need better integration with the rest of the island. Lower Södermalm is a separate traffic island in the island.


Agreed. The big failure in planning for Söder in the last part of the last century was IMO Södra Stationsområdet. It's nice for little kids, but it chops Söder into fairly unconnected parts. Had they basically just extended the street grid and built closed perimeter blocks (with corner towers, like I always want), then Södermalm would be far more integrated. Folkungagatan going all the way to Ringvägen in the West would be amazing and would definitely be the spine of a trunk bus route (maybe Ekensberg to Kvarnholmen?). 



:jax: said:


> As said above, there are work tunnels going up from Fotografiska, but I couldn't see a height profile if it is useable as a future cycle tunnel (or pedestrian tunnel for the dedicated walker). Nor if it would be feasible to join up with the Citybanan work/emergency tunnel.


Agreed. The tunnels used for building the new bus terminal won't be good for creating new ped/bike passages iirc.



:jax: said:


> Central Södermalm will have four stations with somewhat inconvenient distance (slightly long to walk, too short for public transport), 350 meters between Mariatorget (red line) and Stockholm södra (commuter rail), and between Stockholm Södra and Medborgarplatsen (green line), and 750 meters between Medborgarplatsen and Sofia (blue line). Me, I would like a Sergelgången/Toronto PATH type basement-level passageway, with storefronts both at street and basement level.


It sure will. Good point about the distances. I agree about the Mariatorget-Södra-Medis part of the tunnel. As the population of Greater Stockholm grows there will be enough people to fill both that and street level. But we're not there yet. But this need space safeguarded for it to be possible. So, start planning now. Build parts of it when opportunity arises. Build the rest when the need is greater in a couple of decades.



:jax: said:


> Slussen is a mess and will remain a slightly better mess. I don't know what the possibilities are to extend Saltsjöbanan past the Slussen maze, or to branch out in two branches at Södermalm.


As I remember how Slussen will be afterwards it will not really be possible to extend Saltsjöbanan beyond it and no such thoughts have gone into what is being built. Which is a shame as having it extend west along Södermälarstrand (inside the cliff maybe?) and beyond so it connects with either Tvärbanan or even the western Green line would be a huge game changer.
In the long run I see the need for rail mass transit under Folkungagatan. As a re-routed Saltsjöbanan (old tracks used by trams/Tvärbanan), or as a new subway line. With transfer stations at Sofia, Medis and Södra Station. 
To the east continuing with maybe a station at Londonviadukten/Fåfängan, Henriksdal and then the old Saltsjöbanan - or if not part of Salsjöbanan: Henriksdal with a transfer to Saltsjöbanan then to Kvarnholmen, Nacka Strand and then on either Eastwards or Southeastwards (transfer station to the Blue line one stop east of Nacka Strand probably). 
To the West continuing to Hornstull, Reimersholme, Gröndal, ¿Ekensberg?, Västra Lilla Essingen, Äppelviken (Nockebybanan), Västerled/Nyängsvägen, Brommaplan.


----------



## :jax:

I thought so. 

Stockholm transit really loves the 2-1-2 design pattern (two branches at both ends, joined in a single line in the centre). The red line has it, the green-yellow and blue line will get it (the blue branches might join into a loop on one end). 

The commuter rail has it, though I would rather wish it hadn't. We agreed that ideally Tvärbanan should have it. Nockebybanan is a straight 1-1-1, while the Roslagsbanan and today's green line both are 1-1-3. Saltsjöbanan could benefit from a 2-1-2, though as a single-track line it couldn't become high volume.


----------



## Tågälskaren

Property owners' organisation push for an extension of 'City Tram Line' to Värta Harbour




TÃ¥gÃ¤lskaren said:


> *Fastighetsägare driver på för spårväg till Värtan*
> 
> _Den busshållplats som invigdes på tisdagen är långt ifrån nog när det gäller att förse nya stadsdelen vid Värtahamnen i Stockholm med kollektivtrafik. Fastighetsägarna pressar på politiken för en ny spårvägsdragning. Regiontrafikrådet öppnar för medfinansiering._



NOTE: There have been talks about extending that tram line to the harbour for years now… We're talking about approximately 3.5 km, not 35 km, but ca 3.5 km.


----------



## 1772

Swede said:


> ...
> Unrelated, but fun:


To continue the theme of missed opportunities; why didn't they build the new citybanan with enough tracks to replace the entire brige with the tunnel. 
Step one in dismantling the biggest eyesore in Stockholm.


----------



## Swede

1772 said:


> To continue the theme of missed opportunities; why didn't they build the new citybanan with enough tracks to replace the entire brige with the tunnel.
> Step one in dismantling the biggest eyesore in Stockholm.


I see your point, but Citybanan is both too steep for some trains and foes not connect to the tracks & platforms at Stockholm Central and thus couldn't at all handle all the trains running on Getingmidjan.

My main beefs with the bridge reconstruction is how they won't add a bike lane to it and how they aren't changing to extremely ugly look. Proper pedestrian & bike lanes could be done with better connections than today (I know they were shown such a plan made by experts, but didn't want to improve these aspects) and the bridge could actually look nice.


----------



## 1772

Swede said:


> I see your point, but Citybanan is both too steep for some trains and foes not connect to the tracks & platforms at Stockholm Central and thus couldn't at all handle all the trains running on Getingmidjan.
> 
> My main beefs with the bridge reconstruction is how they won't add a bike lane to it and how they aren't changing to extremely ugly look. Proper pedestrian & bike lanes could be done with better connections than today (I know they were shown such a plan made by experts, but didn't want to improve these aspects) and the bridge could actually look nice.


True, that would require a lowering of the platforms below the current levels. 
Which in itself wouldn't be such a bad idea, but is quite a big endeavour.


----------



## Tågälskaren

*Construction of LRT line 'Spårväg Syd' has been advanced by four years - construction starts already next year. *



Tågälskaren said:


> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: ÄNTLIGEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Spårväg Syd tidigareläggs– startar redan nästa år*
> 
> _Det stora och påkostade projektet med att bygga en spårväg mellan Flemingsberg och Älvsjö i södra Stockholm tidigareläggs flera år[...]_


*Some short facts:* 
LRT line in the shape of a bow which will connect the municipality of Huddinge with the city of Stockholm.

*Length:* Approximately 17 km
*Frequency:* 10 min
*Travelling Time:* Approximately 35 min
*Number Of Stops*: 16

*Sources*: https://www.stockholmdirekt.se/nyheter/klart-sparvag-syd-ska-byggas/[email protected]/ ; 
https://www.svt.se/nyheter/lokalt/stockholm/nytt-avtal-for-sparvag-syd


*Old explainer video on Spårväg Syd:*






*NOTE: *Spårväg Syd means 'Tramway South'


----------



## Woonsocket54

^^ Will any parts of this new tram route be located in an underground tunnel?


----------



## Morsue

Woonsocket54 said:


> ^^ Will any parts of this new tram route be located in an underground tunnel?


Possibly, there are a few options that could include shorter tunnels. Nothing yet set in stone.


----------



## Swede

Tågälskaren said:


> *Construction of LRT line 'Spårväg Syd' has been advanced by four years - construction starts already next year. *


No, construction doesn't start next year. Detailed planning starts next year. Construction is still years away. 
Sloppy headline by the newssite/paper has been read wrong by most people.


----------



## Swede

Personal reflection on Spårväg Syd:

It's a fairly good plan. It doesn't get in the way of future subway expansions that IMO should be built. It can act as a start for at least 3-4 more LRT lines/extensions*, so that's good.
So: go for it!


*those 3-4 lines/extensions:
1. Extend east from Älvsjö to Juliaborg, (Bandhagen) - Hökarängen - Norra Sköndal - Skarpnäck - Älta - Bollmora 
2. Extend northeast from Älvsjö (via Juliaborg) to Gullmarsplan. Maybe connect for through-traffic to the existing Tvärbana.
3. Extend west from Skärholmen to Ekerö. Via a new bridge that would also have bikelanes and pedestrian lanes.
4. Extend NW from Älvsjö to Solberga, Västberga, Telefonplan, Örnsberg and on up across to Bromma and connect to a transfer to the Green line.


----------



## antaeus

Morsue said:


> Possibly, there are a few options that could include shorter tunnels. Nothing yet set in stone.


There is a picture showing possible tunnels.


----------



## Woonsocket54

antaeus said:


> There is a picture showing possible tunnels.


so Masmo LRT station will likely be underground, it seems


----------



## Grotlaufen

Woonsocket54 said:


> so Masmo LRT station will likely be underground, it seems


Topography with Scanno-Fennian shield allows for relative inexpensive blastings in the Stockholm area.


----------



## Svartmetall

Woonsocket54 said:


> so Masmo LRT station will likely be underground, it seems


Just as well - means riders don't have to look at Masmo. I wonder if they would make an interchange underground to the tunnelbana at that point?


----------



## Swede

If the station will go underground then it'd be idiotic not to create as convenient and practical a transfer station as at all possible. Of course, that doesn't mean they won't F it up.


----------



## LtBk

How would you rate Stockholm's public transport on a 0-10 scale?


----------



## :jax:

Which city is 0 and which is 10?


----------



## Amexpat

LtBk said:


> How would you rate Stockholm's public transport on a 0-10 scale?


No system is perfect, but Stockholm is near the top. Fairly good coverage, and some really interesting metro stations. The metro trains are a bit old though. I'd give it a 9, in comparison to what I've experienced. The only 10 I'd give for a metro system I've traveled on for a few days would be Taipei.


----------



## Svartmetall

Overall I give Stockholm a 7 or 8 having used it for 7 years. It is very good in general, but timetables are a bit fragmented and not always integrated at hubs, the fare system is inequitable for short journeys, and the buses do not get enough priority running. The pendeltåg has some severe problems with reliability even post citybanan.


----------



## LtBk

:jax: said:


> Which city is 0 and which is 10?


For 0 it somewhere like Arlington, Texas or cities where the only public transport is shared taxis vans. For 10 maybe Tokyo.


----------



## FabriFlorence

LtBk said:


> For 0 it somewhere like Arlington, Texas or cities where the only public transport is shared taxis vans. For 10 maybe Tokyo.


Tokyo, Seoul and Shanghai IMO are the best cities in the world for public transport.


----------



## FabriFlorence

LtBk said:


> How would you rate Stockholm's public transport on a 0-10 scale?


I give to Stockholm 8 for the beauty of its stations and because, with Munich, it's the only big metro network (by big I mean with more than 100 stations) I saw in Europe fully accessible to disabled people (all station have lift).


----------



## Slartibartfas

The Tunnelban and Pendeltåg networks are great, even though the cross connection of the suburbs is less splendid than the connection to the centre (yet improving).

What I was most disappointed with was the bus services in the centre. The frequencies there were partly abysmal. 20 min between buses? Seriously? In many cases it was faster to simply walk, even substantial distances. Why on earth is it a problem to have consistently 10 min services in the centre at least?

The other problem, the frequent Pendeltåg traffic jams has been resolved in the meanwhile I suppose. 
EDIT:What? Even Citybanan hasn't resolved that issue? How is that even possible?


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ The Blåbusslinje (1-4) are all much more frequent than that and they form the trunk of services in the centre. There are other trunk routes that are quite frequent even outside the centre. 

https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blåbusslinje


----------



## :jax:

The implicit goal of Citybanan wasn't just to improve local/commuter trains (_pendeltågen_), but also regional trains that suffered from sharing the same two tracks, and the majority of the traffic was local. That to some extent is happening, though the full upgrade isn't until 2022. Sharing tracks with pendeltågen meant there were never time to do proper maintenance, and now they can. Of course, removing the Stockholm bottleneck only moves it further out, there are other bottlenecks in the system.

Pendeltågen have also improved somewhat. Last year was no improvement on pre-Citybanan, the commuter trains are great, but have had miserable reliability. I haven't seen the figures, but as a traveller the majority of the time a train is actually going according to schedule. 

They are even getting so cocky as to add some more departures next year. Not the effective doubling they had promised, but still. 


I agree on busses, there is not much love in Stockholm for the bus system. Mind you, there are cities that are worse, but while Stockholm has a world-class commuter rail system (if you ignored reliability), a very good metro system, it is below peers for trams and buses. Still, to be positive, the Tvärbanan tram has improved a lot during the years I have lived here. 

Buses too. Not in frequency, if anything it is slightly worse now, but in system integration and information. The real-time info actually works, mostly, and it is slightly better to be a bus-dependent tourist. But yes, outside the blue trunk routes some patience or walking might be required.


----------



## 1772

Isn't it time to upgrade the Saltsjöbanan to Pendeltåg status? 
It seems odd that this train that connects to the area where Stockholm is growing most (or one of the areas) is basically a tram line. 
If they did, they could connect it to the Citybanan tunnel as such:









(Maybe re-use the much discussed new bus terminal at Slussen into a terminal?)

Sure, in some areas it would have been have to be re-routed/going in tunnels but still. Having real trains and connecting it to the rest of the network would be great. 

Not to mention that it could have a new extensions: 
One could go into Värmdö after Nacka Centrum through Skuru, Orminge and Gustavsberg. 
One could go to Älta and Tyresö after Saltsjö-Duvnäs (also connecting to Gröna Linjen by extending it to Älta from Skarpnäcks Gård). 

Lots of possibilities.


----------



## Slartibartfas

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ The Blåbusslinje (1-4) are all much more frequent than that and they form the trunk of services in the centre. There are other trunk routes that are quite frequent even outside the centre.
> 
> https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blåbusslinje


Those are the blue buses (and even they have rather bad frequencies, line 1-4 aside). I am talking about the red buses for the last mile. They are useless for that purpose if they don't run frequently. There might be actually a core network with proper frequencies around in central Stockholm, so if you are not as unlucky as I was, things can be better indeed. Still, I wouldn't call that an optimal network. 

I think my whole point is that in central cities bus lines should not operate merely a frequent trunk service but a frequent service, period.


PS: Have Tvärbanan frequences improved over the years?


----------



## :jax:

I think there would need to be a significant upgrade to make Saltsjöbanan to make it to _pendeltåg_ standard (though interestingly it is "connected" to the main railroad network by a disused line. It is also almost exclusively single-tracked (though the Nynäshamn pendeltåg line is also partially single-tracked). 

Could that happen? I think an extension of the metro past Nacka is more likely. 

Past Fisksätra there are not that many living along the line. It could be interesting to have a branch going south to Tyresö. Tyresö, together with Ekerö, Norrtälje, Vaxholm and Värmdö municipalities, is unusual in not having any rail transport of any sort. However, there are at least two issues. That line would pass through a national park, and presumably would have to go trough a tunnel all the way, and after _Förbifarten_ Stockholm may have had enough of tunnels for a while. Second, it would not be a particularly efficient way to move people from Tyresö to Stockholm, where they presumably most likely would want to go.


----------



## :jax:

Speaking of busses that can't get any love (drivers use buses as excuse not to invest in public transport, proponents of public transport believe buses are a front for driving), rail, and even Förbifarten. I am absolutely no fan of Spårväg syd. That primarily due to opportunity cost. If this line is built, something else will not be built. If we didn't build the "Yellow" line, the metro from Liljeholmen to Älvsjö, and Spårväg syd, and spent the money on actually building a useful tram network in the central city Stockholm would be better off. 

Be that as it is, Spårväg syd is happening and for that matter Förbifarten is happening. Then we should take advantage of them. They could be part of a reasonable BRT network serving shortcomings in the system. Thus I give you Stockholmsbågen 2.0. 










The red line is Spårväg syd. Förbifarten (not marked) is Kungens kurva - Johannelund. All parts should have dedicated lanes, but less frequented lines could have toll lanes.


----------



## 1772

:jax: said:


> I think there would need to be a significant upgrade to make Saltsjöbanan to make it to _pendeltåg_ standard (though interestingly it is "connected" to the main railroad network by a disused line. It is also almost exclusively single-tracked (though the Nynäshamn pendeltåg line is also partially single-tracked).
> 
> Could that happen? I think an extension of the metro past Nacka is more likely.


I never wuite understod how that industrial track is connected to Saltsjöbanan since they are in fact two different gauges? 



> Past Fisksätra there are not that many living along the line. It could be interesting to have a branch going south to Tyresö. Tyresö, together with Ekerö, Norrtälje, Vaxholm and Värmdö municipalities, is unusual in not having any rail transport of any sort. However, there are at least two issues. That line would pass through a national park, and presumably would have to go trough a tunnel all the way, and after _Förbifarten_ Stockholm may have had enough of tunnels for a while. Second, it would not be a particularly efficient way to move people from Tyresö to Stockholm, where they presumably most likely would want to go.


An extension of the Green Line all the way to Tyresö is of course another option, but I thought it best to connect them with Saltsjöbanan since they are in fact a archipelago municipality and I feel they have more connection to Nacka and Värmdö (or at least should have). 
And the extension of the Green Line to Älta and thus connecting the two gives the Tyresö/Älta people the ability to choose. 

Btw, it's wierd how Älta is part of Nacka municipality but is much more connected to Skarpnäck and Tyresö. 

Speaking of extending the blue line; I wonder if there will ever be a branch going through Henriksdal & Kvarnholmen.


----------



## :jax:

1772 said:


> I never wuite understod how that industrial track is connected to Saltsjöbanan since they are in fact two different gauges?
> 
> 
> An extension of the Green Line all the way to Tyresö is of course another option, but I thought it best to connect them with Saltsjöbanan since they are in fact a archipelago municipality and I feel they have more connection to Nacka and Värmdö (or at least should have).
> And the extension of the Green Line to Älta and thus connecting the two gives the Tyresö/Älta people the ability to choose.
> 
> Btw, it's wierd how Älta is part of Nacka municipality but is much more connected to Skarpnäck and Tyresö.
> 
> Speaking of extending the blue line; I wonder if there will ever be a branch going through Henriksdal & Kvarnholmen.


Both are standard gauge, it's Roslagsbanan that got the freaky gauge. 

Based on this discussion, and for fun, I made another line, the _Tyresö line_. Usually this has been conceived as an extension of the Green metro, or possibly as pendeltåg, but if it went to Nacka, what about it being an extension of Tvärbanan instead? 

The Tyresö tram is not likely to be built, but if it we re it would solve a few problems. 

The distance from Sickla (Tvärbanan, Saltsjöbanan, and T-banan) to Tyresö C along the line I picked would be 13.2 km. If we assume that half the line a tram would travel by 25 km/h and half by 60 km/h, that would take roughly 23 minutes. Add 1 minute per stop and total travel time would be 35 minutes. That doesn't compare favourably with the express bus taking 18 minutes from Tyresö C to Gullmarsplan. But it connects neighbouring areas that have been sectioned from each other by 1960s enclave thinking and by motorways. 










*Stations*Sickla (LT) – Sickla strand (underground stop) – Ystadvägen – Kärrtorp (T) – Fogdevägen – Nämndemansbacken – Horisontvägen
– Älta Centrum – Solvägen – Lindalen – Njupkärrsvägen – Tyresö Centrum – Myggdalsvägen. Future extension: Tyresö industri – Strandallen – Tyresö strand – Tyresö skola.


----------



## :jax:

This post was deleted by SSC timeout.


----------



## 1772

I read that they have decided to do the rebuilding of Roslagsbanan much earlier than earlier expected. 
While I like the upgrade I think it's a shame that they go to Odenplan instead of Tekniska Högskolan. 
The area around KTH is also in need of trains. And having that much around Odenplan will be too much. 
Are the buses to be moved there aswell? There is no space for any of those.


----------



## Svartmetall

Slartibartfas said:


> I don't want to drag you down but I was utterly shocked how I understood most of it and I usually struggled at understanding much at all when listining to P3, even back in the days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2nd corridor to the south, seems like a real game changer and a really needed relief for the overused central bottleneck. I don't know the details of the Stockolmer network though, so this is just my layman's guess.


Ah, but you're a German speaker. Most of them take to Swedish like a duck to water. I rarely met a German in Sweden who couldn't speak Swedish. Very different to most other Europeans outside of the Dutch or fellow Scandis. 

I also thought the same as you regarding the corridor, until Swede came along and told me it was useless!


----------



## Slartibartfas

Svartmetall said:


> Ah, but you're a German speaker. Most of them take to Swedish like a duck to water. I rarely met a German in Sweden who couldn't speak Swedish. Very different to most other Europeans outside of the Dutch or fellow Scandis.
> 
> I also thought the same as you regarding the corridor, until Swede came along and told me it was useless!


I don't know, maybe it is easier for Germans, especially those from the north, and double so for people close to the Danish border. Maybe I am just exraordinrarely untalented when it comes to languages 
I do think Swedish is relatively easy to learn for a German speaker but without actually learning it, it is hard to impossible to follow a conversation, considerably harder than Dutch for example. But the largset difference is probably written language. One can somewhat read Dutch but Swedisch is harder IMHO. Well, maybe not for me anymore but that doesn't mean I understand it well either.

I do have the feeling English speakes also have an advantage when learning Swedish, maybe not as large as German speakers but considerable.


----------



## Swede

I'd say German might be closer in some ways to Swedish than English is (many, many loan words from German over the centuries, the ones from English are mostly modern ones and are often similar in German anyway). If you know both German and English you've got a good start for learning Swedish (or any continental Scandinavian language - Icelandic is just not easy).


Also: here's a C30 out and about (driver training, I think):


----------



## Slartibartfas

There are quite a few totally Swedisch sounding words which seem much closer to English than German. I would be surprised if they would be very recent, then they would sound more English and less Swedisch, wouldn't they?
How about "efter", "tar", the "baka" of "tillbaka" ...?
But you are right, someone who speaks German and English won the Jackpot for learning Swedish.


Ok, enough talk of languages. Are those C30 nice to ride in? They are already in operation, aren't they?


----------



## Swede

My guess is that those words are actually loanwords from Norse into English, there's several of those in word categories were you usually don't find loanwords.

They've just been formally handed over to SL from the builder as enough testing has been made, and are currently on the rails pretty much every day but only for staff training. No passengers yet.
This is a delay compared to the first plans, yes, but not by all that much really. I'm looking forwards to trying them out, but they won't be running on my line (Green) so I won't get to try them even when they do go into regular service. I.e. I'll be waiting till the pandemic is over anyway, so the exact launch day has me less excited than when the C20 was launched (that trains was PACKED).


----------



## Morsue

Swede said:


> I'll be waiting till the pandemic is over anyway, so the exact launch day has me less excited than when the C20 was launched (that trains was PACKED).


The trains were indeed packed, but they had to be taken out of service after one stop since the added weight coming from people sitting on the seats bulged the carriage so that the doors wouldn't close. I was at the back end of the one going from Gullmarsplan to Alvik, but we had to get off at Skanstull. The train was aptly named Stig-Helmer (a Swedish comedic movie character).

I think the change from the old trains to C20 was a much bigger change than the change to C30 is, so people aren't as enthusiastic this time around like they were back in 1998.


----------



## Swede

Full agreement on that.

I remember I got on the first or second C20 southbound from Fridhemsplan, and it was very packed and also slippery floors! Not sure how far we traveled with it, might have been to T-centralen. ha, even just getting on the Green line was an adventure for me back then (now I've lived on the Green line for near 9 years).

If not for the pandemic, I do think people would be more hyped than is the case. But yeah, not nearly as hyped as when the C20 came. The C20 was like the start of a wave of modernization of rolling stock. New subway cars, new commuter rail cars, new trams, now even new regional rail cars (the KISS/DOSTO ones), soon new Roslagsbanan cars, etc etc. The C20 felt more like a game changer.

Speaking of changes and the C20, here's a video of one of the first overhauled C20 stopping at Gullmarsplan. The name seems to have been changed to C25 due to how much has been changed.


----------



## Vishek

Swede said:


> My guess is that those words are actually loanwords from Norse into English, there's several of those in word categories were you usually don't find loanwords.


The royal/hereditary leaders of Scotland are usually from Scandinavian backgrounds - they had a huge impact in Scotland during the Viking era.


----------



## metr0p0litain

I noticed that in the Tunnelbana trains the announcements for the next stop is only "Nästa: ...", what is the same like "Next: ..."? Was it always this way? For me, this is so strange and sounds a bit rude.


----------



## Svartmetall

metr0p0litain said:


> I noticed that in the Tunnelbana trains the announcements for the next stop is only "Nästa: ...", what is the same like "Next: ..."? Was it always this way? For me, this is so strange and sounds a bit rude.


Yep. Always been like that. Announcements are minimal and non-intrusive and personally I like them that way.


----------



## sbondorf

metr0p0litain said:


> I noticed that in the Tunnelbana trains the announcements for the next stop is only "Nästa: ...", what is the same like "Next: ..."? Was it always this way? For me, this is so strange and sounds a bit rude.


Rude indeed, and typical Scandinavian minimalism. In Copenhagen it is even worse - the announcer simply barks the name of the next station. It used to be “Næste station ...” - which I find a linguistically more harmonic way of communicating, but these days such information overload is not considered fashionable. For the same reason you see almost no text on directional signs in the Copenhagen metro, only a few fancifully designed pictograms.


----------



## Swede

How is just announcing the station name or "next: Station Name" rude? Is it something I'm too Scandinavian to understand?


----------



## Slartibartfas

^^ I have no idea. In German it would not make sense though. "Nächste(r/s)" would be simply a grammatical mess. One would have to say either "Nächster Halt" (next stop) or "Als nächstes:" (as next), so either say next stop or just the very name without anything. In Swedish that short form makes more sense.


----------



## Attus

In Germany it's "Nächster Halt" oder "Nächste Station", in Hungary "A következő megálló", in Italy "Prossima fermata", all means "Next stop". Simply "Next", without a noun, sounds a little bit weird to me, but I wouldn't say it's rude. And it may be because of grammar as well, in German or Italian adjectives have masculine/feminine (in German a neutral one as well) forms, so, just like Slartibartfas mentioned, it would be a grammatical mess in a simple form.


----------



## metr0p0litain

Slartibartfas said:


> ^^ I have no idea. In German it would not make sense though. "Nächste(r/s)" would be simply a grammatical mess. One would have to say either "Nächster Halt" (next stop) or "Als nächstes:" (as next), so either say next stop or just the very name without anything. In Swedish that short form makes more sense.


Thank you, that's exactly the point for me. I'm a German native speaker and when you only say "Next:", then the important part is missing (What's next? Apples? Eggs? I know, it's station, but who knows?). In detail: When you only say "Next!" in Germany, then this is linguistic laziness, like you're tired and bored to say it all (with stop or station). So, I said, it sounds a bit rude, in the meaning of unfriendly or impolite, and I wondered why it's this way. Like others said, very common is to announce: "Next stop/station: Station name" or "Jingle + Station name". In Stockholm it's the combination of "Jingle + Next: + Station name", something between the common practice. I don't know any other city with this combination and it seems to be unique.

I had this question now for a very long time and I think that I'm not Scandinavian enough to know that this is totally ok...


----------



## Slartibartfas

I don't think it sounds rude. It sounds wrong. If you only say "next" you are forced to choose a gender, otherwise it is not a German word. But what gender should you choose? The gender of the word you are not going to say? That doesn't sound rude, it sounds wrong. If you don't include a word to follow you have to say "Als nächstes". Saying that is just as long as "Nächster Halt", which is why no one is trying to shorten that in German. If you shortened it you would scrap those words altogether and say the station name without any additional words. 

The situtation in English and Swedish is different so different things make sense. I don't think it has anything to do with Scandinavianness.


----------



## Svartmetall

Exactly. I never had a problem with the announcement.


----------



## Swede

Thanks for the replies, guys. Feels like sense has been made by all, for all 
Swedish is a very relaxed language since the mid 20th century. We say du to everyone, used to be that you had to say people's titles - and saying "ni" (i.e. "Sie" or "Usted", in other languages) was actually strongly insulting and only said to those who where so beneath you you couldn't be bothered to notice them having a title.



Attus said:


> And it may be because of grammar as well, in German or Italian adjectives have masculine/feminine (in German a neutral one as well) forms, so, just like Slartibartfas mentioned, it would be a grammatical mess in a simple form.


Swedish also has grammatical gender! Neutral & non-neutral. But it doesn't affect this "sentence" at all.


----------



## sbondorf

The gender argument does not apply to English, yet Transport for London is announcing a full “The next station is ...” sentence at every station. A mere “Next: ...” would work in English, but it would feel akin to standing in a long queue at a public office and being called to the counter by the bureaucrat sitting behind it. The same could be said about Swedish or Danish - and for this reason it sounds a bit rude in my ears.

But I do admit to be a bit to the nostalgic or old-fashioned or Anglophile side when it comes to politeness in the public space...


----------



## Svartmetall

sbondorf said:


> The gender argument does not apply to English, yet Transport for London is announcing a full “The next station is ...” sentence at every station. A mere “Next: ...” would work in English, but it would feel akin to standing in a long queue at a public office and being called to the counter by the bureaucrat sitting behind it. The same could be said about Swedish or Danish - and for this reason it sounds a bit rude in my ears.
> 
> But I do admit to be a bit to the nostalgic or old-fashioned or Anglophile side when it comes to politeness in the public space...


Be careful what you wish for, or you can end up with extended pointless messages. I always found it bad enough when the trains announced "Tänk på avståndet mellen vagn och plattformen när du stiger av". It was a "oh for goodness, sake shut up" moment for me. Yet the "angophone" announcement is simply a brusque "MIND THE GAP". So it's not like English speakers have to be verbose and polite in their announcements.


----------



## Swede

The Mind The Gap announcement is a pretty obvious copying of the London one, even if way more wordy. Sure, we do have gaps, especially on the bendy stations*, but no where near like what the worst stations in London have.


*the station my then 3 y/o daughter stepped into the gap was a straight station tho. Holding hands, of course, so I instantly yanked her up. Her shoe went on the tracks tho. So I carried her to the ticket hall and told the staff. They got a supervisor there in like 10 minutes and she went down on the tracks to pick up the shoe right after a train passed. I'm kinda surprised how calm I kept through the whole thing..


----------



## Svartmetall

Swede said:


> The Mind The Gap announcement is a pretty obvious copying of the London one, even if way more wordy. Sure, we do have gaps, especially on the bendy stations*, but no where near like what the worst stations in London have.
> 
> 
> *the station my then 3 y/o daughter stepped into the gap was a straight station tho. Holding hands, of course, so I instantly yanked her up. Her shoe went on the tracks tho. So I carried her to the ticket hall and told the staff. They got a supervisor there in like 10 minutes and she went down on the tracks to pick up the shoe right after a train passed. I'm kinda surprised how calm I kept through the whole thing..


Yeah exactly. Stockholm has the benefit of being a relatively "new" system compared to the Tube, which has some horrendous curves and also gaps on the platforms due to the weird loading guage and track dimensions. It's a system that would never be built today. Horrible story about your daughter, and kudos for remaining calm and collected! I used to let my dog walk onto the train in Stockholm because of how small the gaps were. He has to do quite a jump to get onto the trains in the UK, and I always get a bit nervous!


----------



## Swede

If trains and subways weren't already a thing there's no way any system without platform screen doors would be allowed today, let alone something with a loading gauge that means you can stand straight on the floor of the train and have the doors close on your head if you're a bit tall.


to keep it on-topic for Stockholm: I'm glad we're going to test platform screen doors for the Green line in a few years (again). But it is taking forever.I get how it is that way when retrofitting old stations, but no PSDs on the new stations? come on!


----------



## Svartmetall

Swede said:


> If trains and subways weren't already a thing there's no way any system without platform screen doors would be allowed today, let alone something with a loading gauge that means you can stand straight on the floor of the train and have the doors close on your head if you're a bit tall.
> 
> 
> to keep it on-topic for Stockholm: I'm glad we're going to test platform screen doors for the Green line in a few years (again). But it is taking forever.I get how it is that way when retrofitting old stations, but no PSDs on the new stations? come on!


I'm glad as well. I remember taking the following video years ago showcasing the doors under consideration in Stockholm:


----------



## sbondorf

Svartmetall said:


> Yet the "angophone" announcement is simply a brusque "MIND THE GAP". So it's not like English speakers have to be verbose and polite in their announcements.


True, but these days they actually changed Mind the Gap into the more elaborate “Please mind the gap between the train and the platform”. And then they made a retro gimmick by re-introducing the old recording on Embankment station: Mind the gap - Wikipedia


----------



## Minato ku

In Paris, it's just the name of station said twice (with first an interrogative intonation and then an affirmative intonation). The "the next station is..." is seen as useless.
Paris metro, stations announcements

In curved stations, we do have a “Please mind the gap between the train and the platform”. in French, English and one or two others languages (German, Spanish, Italian, Japanese).
Mind the gap, Paris metro


----------



## Svartmetall

I'm personally looking forward to the new Roslagsbanan rolling stock. This is probably the most necessary replacement to occur of any rolling stock in Stockholm at the moment given the line has been heavily invested in recently. 





__





Nya och upprustade tåg på Roslagsbanan







www.sll.se


----------



## dj4life

Re-post. This is how the revamped interior of subway (tunnelbana) cars C20 in Stockholm looks like inside.:









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source

The aim is to have as little difference from the next generation cars C30 as possible in terms of both design and technology.
Compared to the older design, the seat arragement has been changed to create more space for the disabled and parents with child waggons, the comfort level has been improved, and more IT solutions have been applied.
The first modernised cars have already been approved for test rides on the subway line in Stockholm as well. Whole the fleet of C20 cars consisting of 271 units will be upgraded to meet the new standard [Source]


----------



## Zaz965

Svartmetall said:


> Yeah exactly. Stockholm has the benefit of being a relatively "new" system compared to the Tube, which has some horrendous curves and also gaps on the platforms due to the weird loading guage and track dimensions. It's a system that would never be built today. Horrible story about your daughter, and kudos for remaining calm and collected! I used to let my dog walk onto the train in Stockholm because of how small the gaps were. He has to do quite a jump to get onto the trains in the UK, and I always get a bit nervous!


but I think there is one more benefit: Stockolm stations are wider than London ones, do you think the same?


----------



## Svartmetall

Zaz965 said:


> but I think there is one more benefit: Stockolm stations are wider than London ones, do you think the same?


Again, this is all due to the way in which the tube was built. It had no benefit of hindsight, so yes, I would agree, Stockholm stations are of course much larger and better proportioned in general.


----------



## Swede

The trend towards wider stations is also clear within the Stockholm subway system. Older stations, both in tunnels and above ground, can get fairly narrow. Older bits of the Green line are worst at this. The Blue line is very very spacious in comparison (including longer stations,able to take 10 car trains instead of just 8 car trains - never really needed nor used and the new stations that will be built wonät have this).


----------



## Swede

dj4life said:


> Re-post. This is how the revamped interior of subway (tunnelbana) cars C20 in Stockholm looks like inside.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> The aim is to have as little difference from the next generation cars C30 as possible in terms of both design and technology.
> Compared to the older design, the seat arragement has been changed to create more space for the disabled and parents with child waggons, the comfort level has been improved, and more IT solutions have been applied.
> The first modernised cars have already been approved for test rides on the subway line in Stockholm as well. Whole the fleet of C20 cars consisting of 271 units will be upgraded to meet the new standard [Source]


Only computer renders?

Here's a short vid of one in real life at Gullmarsplan:





I'm a bit disappointed they're keeping their external colours as before instead of being given a C30 colour make over there as well.

No real media attention on this project to speak of. I guess it will come once the trains are in service again. Maybe the C30, subway expansions, LRT expansions, new Roslagsbanan trains, etc etc have used up the transit news space in Stockholm? 
I do wonder what will happen to the C20F car. It was built with a completely different body type, given free to SL for real life testing iirc. It's working just fine, but iirc the technique for building it was too expensive and so isn't in use even if it gave like 20 cm wider internal space.


----------



## Svartmetall

I rode that car quite a few times during my years in Stockholm. I did actually like the wider carriages compared to the standard C20. It made a massive difference when trying to get off in rush hour.


----------



## Swede

As of this monday (2020-08-10) at 19:00, they're now running test services of the C30 trains with passengers allowed on board!

Here it is!










a trip on an empty train before then:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPKbrmCBHLo


----------



## Swede

Svartmetall said:


> I rode that car quite a few times during my years in Stockholm. I did actually like the wider carriages compared to the standard C20. It made a massive difference when trying to get off in rush hour.


I completely agree. Those extra 15ish centimeters of gangway width makes a huge difference in how easy it is to actually walk in it. Also very nice when getting on with a stroller, instead of having a margin of like 2 cm per side with our stroller in the gangway we get like 10 cm each side. So we can move to a door area that doesn't already have a stroller.


----------



## Suburbanist

Does Stockholm have plans to introduce electric or hydrogen-powered public transportation urban ferries to replace the existing ones?


----------



## Swede

No plans for anything like that have been announced. Would be good though, there's quite a fleet of ferries going out into the archipelago and getting those to hydrogen/electric would be great.


----------



## dj4life

Yesterday the first BRT (Bus Rapid Transit) line in Sweden has been innaugurated. It is 
a new way of travelling offered to people in the rapidly expanding area of the capital region.
The buses in use are 18m long and fully electrical. Manufacturer is BYD.
The bus line 175 serving a route between Barkabystaden and Akalla (the northern suburbs of Stockholm) will be a temporary sollution up until the blue metro line is extended further north from Akalla. Esimated time for travelling between the stops has been reduced from 12 to 6 minutes.
The project is resulr of co-operation between Barkaby, Järfälla communities and the public transportation company 'Nobina'. Both communities aim for being first to introduce novelty PT solutions in Stockholm region.









Source









Source


----------



## Swede

Its just a novel bus model and decent bus lanes that all major bus lines should have.
Not anything close to full BRT.

Basically: a PR stunt.


----------



## Swede

Looked up this new line, 175, on the sl.se trip planner.

It's a non-stop shuttle from Akalla (end of the Blur line subway) to the main square in the new development Barkarbystaden (which will get a Blue line extension station).
It's a very silly line. Will not get many passengers. If it was passengers they wanted they'd extend it one or two stops at both ends. Say, to the commuter rail station in Jakobsberg to the west and the commuter rail station at Häggvik in the east. Then it'd be useful.


----------

